# Raw 08/20/2012 Discussion: Fallout from "The Perfect Storm"



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

"The Biggest Party of the Summer" is over and WWE is on to the next one. 

LESNAR kicks off Raw! Looking forward to that.

I guess Punk/Cena continues to build to Night of Champions. Finally, Big Show can get out of the way. Have no idea what they are going to do with him. Don't care.

Ziggler needs to bounce back after the loss to Jericho. Maybe they have a rematch or segment with Ziggler coming out of top. 

Looks like Bryan/Kane/AJ is going to continue, meh.


Discuss.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

You think this shit with Show is over? Who else could he feud with at the moment? Maybe Show/Kane seeing as they've started to turn Kane heel again and face it, Show/Kane flip flop between heel and face as much as each other.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Meh, can't say I'm really excited for this but I'll watch for Punk & Bryan.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ryan said:


> You think this shit with Show is over? Who else could he feud with at the moment? Maybe Show/Kane seeing as they've started to turn Kane heel again and face it, Show/Kane flip flop between heel and face as much as each other.


I wouldn't say Kane is turning heel again. The guy is just really pist off he lost in a roll up


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JY57 said:


> I wouldn't say Kane is turning heel again. The guy is just really pist off he lost in a roll up


He has about 6 face/heel turns a year  Just predicting it'll be another one.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol, Kane lost with a roll up and got really mad, i don't know why but it's funny to read back


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ziggler touted he wants a rematch with Jericho on Raw. http://www.tout.com/u/heelziggler

Cool


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome. (Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Lesnar's kicking off RAW tomorrow night.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> Lol, Kane lost with a roll up and got really mad, i don't know why but it's funny to read back


Josh Matthews got the worst of it. Which was funny


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

SummerSlam ending was extremely lacking.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Clique said:


> Ziggler touted he wants a rematch with Jericho on Raw. http://www.tout.com/u/heelziggler
> 
> Cool


I'm betting 2 virtual cookies that Ziggler is going to "injure" Y2J at RAW and the words Fozzy, Singer, Band, Tour and Metal will be banned from commentary to give the kids a "plausible" reason why he's gone for the next months


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Lesnar addressing the WWE Universe to start the show. Very interested to see if his next feud is set up here.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

Lesnar quitting or what?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I expect Lesnar to take some time off till January.

He'll quit and then surprise show up in the rumble.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Clique said:


> Ziggler touted he wants a rematch with Jericho on Raw. http://www.tout.com/u/heelziggler
> 
> Cool


That's awesome.

There probably will be a stipulation added with MitB Briefcase vs. Y2J's career, with this time Ziggler winning.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Geolink said:


> SummerSlam ending was extremely lacking.


That's because we all wanted Brock to then bloody HHH up ala Cena 'cause we all WANT BLOOD! 



Also, the ending should've ended without Trips attempted to have his ass kissed by the crowd who promptly said F.U. to him.....


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Brock saying byes until next year.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think Lesnar will be back for Survivor Series.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Brock to say he's leaving only to come back at the Royal Rumble and win it and that sets up Rock vs Brock at WM lol


----------



## AwesomeOne (Feb 25, 2010)

I predict Triple H will take up about 45 mins. of tonight's Raw, teasing his retirement. Then Brock comes out and destroys him, taking him off TV for awhile, and setting Brock up as an out of control monster, as he should be


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Expecting Heyman to say Brock is out for a while.

Hoping Big Show is gone and its just Cena/Punk , got to build to Cena winning the belt again.

:cena


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Only interested in seeing what they are going to do with Brock tonight and Shawn Michaels. MAYBE HBK wants a match?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

If last night showed theyre finally ready to start pushing monster Lesnar toward a big mania buyrate then Im hoping tonight will plant the first seeds toward that match, all it will take is a mention of Takers name to get buzz started.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Umm yeah AJ Lee is still bitter about Punk (hence why she tried to make him lose last night) and her exclusive interview on wwe.com about Punk winning & what's next for him. So I expect her to do something to him for Raw (and in the future) like with Daniel Bryan. Who knows what she has planned for Kane.

Anyways Lesnar opening the show sounds good. I am betting right now that Triple H will close the show.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Re-watching Summerslam as I fell asleep during the WWE tile match although I know the result. Last night "seemed" to be HHH's curtain call, although he was probably just sorry he lost. Anyway looking forward to tonight


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So umm is Barrett going to return this time?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing what Lesnar will have to say. He'll probably just say that he's leaving, only to return at the Royal Rumble, setting up his match for Wrestlemania 29. If we are going to get a rematch between Lesnar and HHH at Wrestlemania 29, which I hope not, then I expect the seeds for that fued to be planted tonight.

Aside from Punk, and Jericho vs. Ziggler if it happens, not much else I'm looking forward to on RAW tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It'd be killer if The Ascension make their first appearance. In vignette form or physically.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> There probably will be a stipulation added with MitB Briefcase vs. Y2J's career, with this time Ziggler winning.


While I could totally see this happening, they could have that same stipulation, but then swerve us by having Jericho win, and returning down the line (RR/EC) and putting Ziggler over at mania.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> So umm is Barrett going to return this time?


I hope so, would have been nice to see last night tbh. I think when he comes back it should be on a live show and not Smackdown for suprise factor and such.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Ziggler and Jericho didn't seem to get their chemistry going until the last 5-7 minutes of their match at SS, so I expect their rematch to pick up from where they left off and eclipse it. If it's Jericho's last match until next year, they may even give them 15-20 minutes again (one of the few benefits of the 3 hour Raw is that they can "waste time" on longer undercard matches).


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think RAW needs Barrett, I can't put my finger on a decent main event heel for RAW atm.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

If you want Barret in the top spot you have to bring him back during some big moment in the show where he can easily slide into the main event scene.

At the moment I dont see that opening as they seem to be continuing this Punk/Cena/Show mess.

Bringing him back now would mean he'll have some squash match with Slater or JTG which woudln't do anything for him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

This AJ love angle has gone long enough. This bitch needs to go soon.

I guess we will see Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler rematch tonight with Ziggler taking out Jericho, Brodus Clay vs. Damien Sandow since Sandow got screwed out of his PPV spot, some Triple H bullshit, John Cena vs. CM Punk set up and hopefully Big Show dies.

Also it wouldn't surprise me one bit if Lesnar tries to finish off Hunter today and Taker makes the save.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> So umm is Barrett going to return this time?


This is what I'm hoping for.

Lesnar might be there but I wouldn't be surprised if it's just HHH.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> What will Brock Lesnar have in store for the WWE Universe when he opens Raw at 8/7 CT after defeating Triple H? Plus, WWE Hall of Famer Shawn Michaels tweeted he was getting satellite trucks to his house. How will HBK respond to The Game vs. Lesnar from the biggest event of the summer?


Smells like a challenge :mark:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmm unlikely as it is, if HHH is announcing his retirement I think a Barrett interruption would be good, maybe even a beatdown.

Hell you could have Barrett join with Heyman who will only work with "real fighters" as part of his Fight Club gimmick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> One WWE Superstar who was not backstage for SummerSlam was Ezekiel Jackson. He noted that he was watching the pay-per-view from a Hooters restaurant.





> WWE's Executive Vice President of Television Production Kevin Dunn reportedly "blew a gasket" during SummerSlam when Fred Durst of Limp Bizkit fame flipped the camera off. Some fans are reporting that their pay-per-view feeds were on a delay as Durst's middle finger was digitized.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0820/555465/#ixzz246Pl0A8o


Amusing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Some poor midcarder gonna be eating a Pedigree tonight


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Will HHH not be selling his broken arm then?


----------



## HeavyDandtheBoyz (Jul 19, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Will HHH not be selling his broken arm then?


I dont think they ever said if it was broken. Thought they said that his arm may be broken. Probably so trips doesnt have to sell a broken arm again. I dont know, dont really care though.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Seems like this will have the most substance of any post-Raw 1000 three hour Raw. Cool.

Jericho/Ziggler rematch should be at least 20 minutes.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Can it be 18 minutes less?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The perfect storm, the im-perfect PPV.


Please erase the memories, they still remain.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Going to be sad to see Y2J go , been gold since his face turn. Was hoping we could get a Y2J/Bryan feud :mark:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Going to be sad to see Y2J go , been gold since his face turn. Was hoping we could get a Y2J/Bryan feud :mark:


No doubt we'll get that eventually. :mark:


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

i still think summerslam 2002 10 years ago was the greatest summerslam ever and one of the top 10 wwe ppv's of all time.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> No doubt we'll get that eventually. :mark:


WM 29 :mark:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Some poor midcarder gonna be eating a Pedigree tonight


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

No way am I watching this garbage live. 3 hours is too long even when it's a good RAW, but when we're likely to get at least two Trips promos and bullshit with the likes of AJ, Big Show and Kane. I'll fast-forward through it tomorrow, only stopping to watch stuff with Punk, Bryan, Ziggler and Sandow.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

^ Not even for Brock? I thought you loved him?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

What should happen tonight....

Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler
Damien Sandow vs. Brodus Clay
Antonio Cesaro vs. Santino Marella for the US Title
Cena gets announced #1 Contender after controversial SummerSlam finish

What will happen....

Six AJ segments
Cena/Show for the 1000th time
Triple H gets 1 hour on the show
Recaps about HHH/Lesnar


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Only care about D-Bry, Ziggler/Jericho, and what Brock and Paul E are doing. Until they grow a set and have Punk go off on Cena, they're wasting this whole "respect" character they're developing for him.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

HeavyDandtheBoyz said:


> I dont think they ever said if it was broken. Thought they said that his arm may be broken. Probably so trips doesnt have to sell a broken arm again. I dont know, dont really care though.


WWE.com is reporting that it's broken.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> What should happen tonight....
> 
> Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler
> Damien Sandow vs. Brodus Clay
> ...


Cesaro vs Santino won't happen, Cesaro just won the US title he won't lose it that fast.

Jericho might leave soon for his band, there was a thread about it.

Cena, sure. But this AUSCENA promo code for something got me thinking Cena won't have a feud with Punk after the next PPV.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Stupid move to open at 8pm with Brock and Heyman when they're the main attraction. Anyway, that's also the only part I want to watch. Maybe some random Jericho/Orton/Show stuff. HBK/HHH in some way would be good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe Cesaro will make his Raw debut tonight. At least I don't think he's been on Raw yet.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I will turn off my TV right away if I hear Cena vs Show for # 1 contender.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

JY57 said:


> I will turn off my TV right away if I hear Cena vs Show for # 1 contender.


Sadly, it's HIGHLY likely that you'll be turning off your TV then. :sad:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

JY57 said:


> I will turn off my TV right away if I hear Cena vs Show for # 1 contender.


There we've our main event fpalm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JY57 said:


> I will turn off my TV right away if I hear Cena vs Show for # 1 contender.


I'm pretty sure we're gonna see that tonight. :sadpanda


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Stupid move to open at 8pm with Brock and Heyman when they're the main attraction. Anyway, that's also the only part I want to watch. Maybe some random Jericho/Orton/Show stuff. HBK/HHH in some way would be good.


Not really. Gets people to tune in from the start of the show and they may end up sticking around till the end


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan/Cena #1 Contender match - can see it happening after last week how Bryan wanted to be in the SummerSlam match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is going to be Cena vs. Show.

Also how much weight has Big Show gained? The guy looked great when he returned a few years ago but now he looks awful.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SummerSLAM was pretty damn solid, only regret was Brock hurting his mid section. RAW should be a good one. Looking forward to DB dude is on a roll. :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> SummerSLAM was pretty damn solid,* only regret was Brock hurting his mid section*. RAW should be a good one. Looking forward to DB dude is on a roll. :lmao


Mhh? He sold it that well that he felt like he doesnt need to sell that 2nd Pedigree at all.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually considering staying up for this one. We'll see how I feel later on though lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Mhh? He sold it that well that he felt like he doesnt need to sell that 2nd Pedigree at all.


Sold it? Man, did a good job imo. Thought he was just sucking it up when he quickly got HHH in the submission. LOL


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I only care about what shit storyline will DB (the alchemist) turn into pure gold this week.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Scheduled for tonight's Raw: 
*Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman comment on Lesnar's victory last night. 

*Shawn Michaels will appear "via satellite". 

*AJ announces her plans for. 

*WWE champion CM Punk has something to say to John Cena. 

*Dolph Ziggler's reaction to his loss last night. 

*Chris Jericho's last scheduled appearance for WWE. 

from : http://pwinsider.com/article/71273/raw-preview.html?p=1


Following his victory over Triple H in the main event of WWE's SummerSlam pay-per-view, Brock Lesnar is not expected to wrestle for WWE again until Survivor Series in November. Despite online reports that WWE burned through virtually all of Lesnar's contracted appearances already, the latest is that Lesnar still has plenty of dates left on his contract and WWE won't have a problem booking him in a few more feuds. 

(Partial Source: PWInsider.com)

from : http://rajah.com/base/node/29243


my Predictions for raw tonight.

Ziggler beat Jericho.

Kane beat Bryan.

hbk announces that he want Brock Lesnar to face a superstar of his Choose in a match.

cena beat big show for a wwe title shot at night of champion.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

the booking around hhh is ridiculous. the former ufc heavyweight champ runs from hhh. foh

then hhh doesn't even really sell his injury last night and more pain was shown when the crowd reminded him that he tapped.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking forward to what Lesnar/Heyman do next. Also, I wish this AJ/Kane/Bryan storyline would just fucking die already.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler comes out and kayfabe injures Jericho, forcing him to leave for however long he planned on. They have Ziggler successfully cash in at Elimination Chamber and Jericho comes back to face him at WM29.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Not really. Gets people to tune in from the start of the show and they may end up sticking around till the end


Nah, this is not the case. When you change the viewers habit, you can do Austin vs Hogan at 8pm, it doesn't matter because it takes months to establish a new time slot. They can do it every week, Lesnar is probably working his only TV until 2013, there's no reason to put him in a quarter that's going to do 2.7-3.0, instead of the 3.5 the opening at 9pm is going to do from all the people who want to know what happened in Brock/HHH at Summerslam.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This will be my first RAW that I watch live in awhile. I've been so busy. But when I watch it on my dvr the next day I fast forward through a lot. So it looks like I'm gonna be drinking tonight to make these 3hrs. of recaps bearable. I honestly don't see how you guys have been able to do these 3hr RAWs. But drinking sounds like it'll help.

By next year there'll be a study that shows that 3 hour RAWs are the leading cause of alcoholism :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a bad feeling that Hunter will try to get a rematch with Lesnar at Mania while Lesnar takes on Taker at Survivor Series


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The money matches for Lesnar at Mania are Rock and Taker.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I have a bad feeling that Hunter will try to get a rematch with Lesnar at Mania while Lesnar takes on Taker at Survivor Series


WWE will use him for Undertaker or The Rock (Cena vs Rock II more likely) for his last match (unless he comes back). They know whats is a cash cow when they see it. If there is a re-match (I hope not) it would be at Survivor Series


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Since Lesnar vs. Undertaker at WrestleMania seems to be inevitable, I'd like Bork vs. Orton during the Fall.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Ziggler comes out and kayfabe injures Jericho, forcing him to leave for however long he planned on. They have Ziggler successfully cash in at Elimination Chamber and Jericho comes back to face him at WM29.


Would love this.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> Shortly after wwe released their storyline update on Triple H’s condition, several wwe talents posted reactions on Twitter.
> 
> Cody Rhodes [email protected]
> HHH would be just fine not getting paid long as he still was able to walk down the ramp…I feel the same, so I can’t imagine hanging it up.
> ...


It has begun. Retaliation for you tapped out chants, commence sequence now.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Most of them son of a bitches walked out him last year. Cunts.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Watching the Patriots tonight, it's pre-season and it'll be all backup players but I'm still watching it over Raw, last night killed any interest I had left.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

He isn't creating an unstable working environment anymore though. Duh! I mean, it's not like Brock fucking Lesnar is running around breaking peoples arms or anything.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bork Laser ? @Bork Laser
I didnt sell the Pedigree and made Haitch tap out. On to vacation! #Millionsofdollars


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Tell you what though, the Triple H tag on twitter is going nuts. Telling the roster to fake concern has paid off lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> He isn't creating an unstable working environment anymore though. Duh! I mean, it's not like Brock fucking Lesnar is running around breaking peoples arms or anything.


What a shit storyline that was. Really shit.


----------



## Greatness_ (Aug 14, 2012)

The only thing that makes sense in this Bork vs HHH thing....is he HAS to talk shit about HHH and say he retired that stupid old bum.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like :hhh still has a role



> SourceWinsider
> 
> - Brodus Clay and Damien Sandow, who have been feuding on WWE programming in recent weeks, were scheduled to face off at SummerSlam but their match was nixed due to time constraints. Both the WWE Championship and WWE Tag Team Championship bouts were shortened due to time constraints because the production team wanted to make sure there would be enough time for the aftermath of the Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar bout since The Game's farewell scene will play a vital role in storylines going forward.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> What a shit storyline that was. Really shit.


But, but Hunner. 

_Something _could happen! We're girls!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Really, that is why Trips sulked about with his gyno titties and growth hormone gut for 15 motherfuckin' minutes? IT'S ALL ABOUT THE GAME, BITCHES. I HAVEN'T BEEN A MAIN ROSTER WRESTLER IN YEARS BUT IT IS STILL ALL ABOUT THE GAME. I'LL OPEN AND MAIN EVENT RAW TONIGHT BECAUSE FUCK VANILLA MIDGETS AND YOUNG PEOPLE! LIFE BEGINS AT 40 AND IF YOU AREN'T DOWN FOR THAT I GOT TWO WORDS FOR YA...

SUCK IT!

Tonight Trips will take 20 minutes to say what I typed in bold in 20 seconds. Its time to play the game-uh. Its always time to play the game-uh. Even when-uh you think-uh somebody else will get the spotlight-uh it is still time to play the game-uh.


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

Um, is HHH even confirmed to be at RAW tonight?

That whole ending was not an ego boost, that played a role in a storyline. Triple H is WWE through and through and was fighting for it, what we saw at the end of RAW was Triple H broken and questioning himself, and thus the WWE being broken by the monster.

But carry on, blind Triple H hate is as entertaining as it is pathetic.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

O10101 said:


> Um, is HHH even confirmed to be at RAW tonight?
> 
> That whole ending was not an ego boost, that played a role in a storyline. Triple H is WWE through and through and was fighting for it, what we saw at the end of RAW was Triple H broken and questioning himself, and thus the WWE being broken by the monster.
> 
> But carry on, blind Triple H hate is as entertaining as it is pathetic.


Don't you be silly now. Everything HHH does is an ego boost. When he orders a coffee, he makes sure it's a venti to match his ego. When he looks at his daughters, he always makes Stephanie reassure him that it's her fault they didn't have sons because his ego couldn't take it. HHH's ego is so big, it's bigger than his nose.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

If the report about the matches being cut is right why did that fucking cunt AJ took 5 minutes to talk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> What a shit storyline that was. Really shit.


WE WRESTLE PROFESSIONALLY FOR A LIVING BUT I'M AFRAID THAT THE MIZ MIGHT HURT ME OUTSIDE THE RING


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Ziggler comes out and kayfabe injures Jericho, forcing him to leave for however long he planned on. They have Ziggler successfully cash in at Elimination Chamber and Jericho comes back to face him at WM29.


I like this. I like it a lot.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

NearFall said:


> Looks like :hhh still has a role


OMG! Then THANK GOD for "time constraints" issues. I don't want to see Brodus Clay, the Dancing Fool, on PPV EVER! Probably one of the best moves of the night. 

If they want a match, do it on one of the shows(Raw/Smackdown) where it belongs.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Complains about Brodus Clay on Raw.

Complains that Clay didn't get a PPV match because of HHH.

8*D


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Starbuck Triple H's ego makes it to the ring before his nose. :hhh


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Triple H no longer has a ego after last night. Lesnar kicked HHH ego's ass.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

_Break the walls down_ haha...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hunter got humbled. Hunter Humbled Helmsley. He's a sad panda.


----------



## Diehards (Apr 27, 2012)

So Summerslam features personal issue with hhh/hbk, career-ending angle, then heroic return for revenge around Survivor Series . But enough about 2002 ...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

You mean Hunted Humbled Helmless, right?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hunter Humbled Limbless

What do you get when you put DX together? 1 set of fully functioning arms DURR.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Hunter Humbled Limbless
> 
> What do you get when you put DX together? 1 set of fully functioning arms DURR.


Wait you're a HHH hater yet he's your avatar and sig?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

pointless possible HHH/Lesnar re-match is pointless


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Wait you're a HHH hater yet he's your avatar and sig?


I'm not a HHH hater lol. I'm a huge mark for the guy. Doesn't mean I can't take the piss out of him when I feel like it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ramblings of new WWE title tonight?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not a HHH hater lol. I'm a huge mark for the guy. Doesn't mean I can't take the piss out of him when I feel like it.


You not mad about the Bork winning?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You not mad about the Bork winning?


I'm a big Trips fan, but he had to lose last night. I'm not excited at all about the possibility of a rematch, either. This feud needs to end.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> You not mad about the Bork winning?


I was so mad I went outside and hit all my flowerpots with a sledgehammer. Then I felt bad so I spat water on them Triple H style.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a feeling Raw will be good tonight, looking forward to a potential Jericho/Ziggler rematch.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Complains about Brodus Clay on Raw.
> 
> Complains that Clay didn't get a PPV match because of HHH.
> 
> 8*D


More like wanting to see sandow a fresh exciting act, something triple h once was now nothing more then a stale predictable act.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Any possibility of a Barrett return?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Any possibility of a Barrett return?


I'd say it's a definite possibility.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> OMG! Then THANK GOD for "time constraints" issues. I don't want to see Brodus Clay, the Dancing Fool, on PPV EVER! Probably one of the best moves of the night.
> 
> If they want a match, do it on one of the shows(Raw/Smackdown) where it belongs.


While I dislike Brodus, Sandow has to be featured on PPV's going forward to give him that "premium wrestler" aura. Start skipping him out of PPV's and it's tougher to get him to be taken as a serious contender.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Any possibility of a Barrett return?


He said at axcess he was 99% percent but needs a couple of weeks to get 100%


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Can anyone please PM me a livestream link,i would be very greatfull


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

nikola123 said:


> Can anyone please PM me a livestream link,i would be very greatfull


:lol I never get why people wait until so close to showtime to ask for a stream.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Where is RAW taking place tonight?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Where is RAW taking place tonight?


Fresno, California


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Gonna be a big show tonight, always is after a big 4 ppv. I'm guessing Barratt returns and we get a new title, as well as a full CM Punk heel turn on Cena.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Gonna be a big show tonight, always is after a big 4 ppv. I'm guessing Barratt returns and we get a new title, as well as a full CM Punk heel turn on Cena.


Stop I don't wanna get too hyped because it will probably be shitty.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Predictions.

Wrestlers will wrestle. Wrestlers will cut promos. And the IWC will call it the worst Raw ever.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

andersonasshole900 said:


> :lol I never get why people wait until so close to showtime to ask for a stream.


the stream i was gonna watch it on doesnt work anymore :/

so again please if anyone has one pm me^^


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Use www.desirulez.net.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Currently watching NXT and it boggles my mind how Cole and Lawler can still be commentators when hearing the NXT setup


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Use desilu.edu


How fucking stupid are you?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JY57 said:


> Fresno, California


Hometown of the GOAT, Kevin Federline.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

jblvdx said:


> Predictions.
> 
> Wrestlers will wrestle. Wrestlers will cut promos. And the IWC will call it the worst Raw ever.


Also, there will be recaps.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

I still think Punk will be tweener. He said he will show Cena what respect is. "Respect you receive should be the respect you give". He got none from Cena, so gave none to Cena.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

jerseysfinest said:


> Also, there will be recaps.


And BE A STAR! And no Diva match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

jerseysfinest said:


> Also, there will be recaps.


And Touts. And recaps of Touts.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> the stream i was gonna watch it on doesnt work anymore :/
> 
> so again please if anyone has one pm me^^


That is why you get a nice, safe, and reliable stream.



PPVs, weekly shows, and even TNA, I've been watching on the same site for two years straight.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

NikkiSixx said:


> Hometown of the GOAT, Kevin Federline.


Undefeated...Honestly, I didn't hate K-Fed's WWE run.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

First time watching Raw in this discussion thread in about a year I reckon. Let the bitching begin.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder if they'll mention Charlie Sheen. There was a report that said that even though a deal wasn't made for SS, a deal might be made for a future appearance.


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm going to flip the F out if I hear one moron say they are going to watch Breaking Bad.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Calling it now. HHH Vs Brock: Piss Running Down Your Leg match (with emotional FEELINGS poetry afterwards).

Missed SS, this sure as Hell better be worth staying fucking up for.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> First time watching Raw in this discussion thread in about a year I reckon. Let the bitching begin.


With that mindset, why bother?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler or riot


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

BORK TIME


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lesnar kicking off the show!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Here we go guys!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No Summerslam recap?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Beast to open the show!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"MONDAY NIGHT RAWWWW IS LIVE!!!"

Here comes Lesnar.

5 seconds later" WELCOME EVERYBODY!!!"

That is the most fucked up intro ever LOL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

michiganct said:


> I'm going to flip the F out if I hear one moron say they are going to watch Breaking Bad.


...why?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope if Triple H comes out to the arena the crowd chants you tapped out at him


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Odd open.

I do enjoy the new graphics package. Not sure if they've tweaked it a bit since Raw 1000, or this is just the first time I'm actually paying attention to them.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lesnar really needs a pyro after the silly arm thing he does.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heyman with the "Do me" eyes on Brock. Damn.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Please tell us you are going after a belt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ziggler or riot


Watch smackdown for that clown.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Decent reaction/heat for Lesnar tonight. Lasts nights win has definitely done some good for Lesnar.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Recap with pictures hohoho


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Brock....at Summerfest I made the bitch HHH humble and piss himself..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He broke our spirit. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Lesnar really needs a pyro after the silly arm thing he does.


I don't understand why they haven't given it back to him yet.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Breaking the spirit of the entire WWE? HHH must have wrote that himself.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

I like how even on RAW, they won't show video recaps of a PPV.

So basically: the continuation of the story... BUT YOU BETTER FUCKING PAY US TO GET THE FIRST PART


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm talking right now!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Here comes the pain!! and the big fat walrus


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol Heyman is trolling HHH.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

tell em paul-e


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Please Paul-When you give the mic to Bork do the facepalm again.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

YES PAUL. YES YOU FUCKING DID.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

heyman telling it like it is


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Heyman is right. Heyman > Cole and Lawler.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman doing damage to the commentators. YES YES YES


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Heyman blasted Lawler and Cole! :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So true about the commentators.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

I fucking love this RAW already lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

The Man that broke the Shovel.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

haha telling it like it is.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

These two are the fucking best. <3


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Would love Heyman and JR


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"11 Years Ago, I sat at that very announce table and did a better job than those two." That's the truth


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Heyman putting over HHH and burying him at the same time. Epic.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Heyman teaching people what tapping out means.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

give it a rest there, paul


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Heyman is about to hit puberty.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuck Heyman. I need another Lesnar promo NOW!
He feels what I'm feeling because he can feel it.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Brock Lesnar took HHH's manhood!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Bork's smirk is priceless. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How can Heyman be this good on the mic. A great opening.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

a refree getting called out??? oh snap


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks like some ref is gonna get fucked up


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here comes another arm break


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Please let him come out to Road Dogg's music!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Armstrong about to get Borked.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Armstrong/Lesnar feud? Not sure if Bork wants any of that.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Does said Armstrong have a theme song?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Excellent promo by Heyman. He took his manhood. LOL!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

scott armstrong about to get bork'd


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao

"Brock Lesnar is awaiting his arrival"


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Welp, a referee is about to get to get F5'd.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock is going to reveal his crush to Scott Armstrong!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Fuck Heyman. I need another Lesnar promo NOW!
> He feels what I'm feeling because he can feel it.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Fuck Heyman. I need another Lesnar promo NOW!
> He feels what I'm feeling because he can feel it.


And what are you feeling?

Are you feeling the feeling that I'm feeling?

Do you want to fight? Because I'm feeling you want to fight, I feel it.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

haha someone big needs to come out to make this opening segment money


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Paul Heyman referenced a match involving Chris Benoit. YES! YES! YES! :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Armstrong's about to get Brocked..tm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The refs answer to the wrestlers? He should tell Bork to go Bork himself.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Heyman is too good.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"He may do everything else, but bite is not one of them." :lol


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Scott Armstrong walks as slow as he counts.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This can't end well


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Road Dogg should be Scott's mouth piece.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

So...when's Trips getting his rematch?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why cut a promo with the ref? We know HHH got destroyed let's move onto other business. Who's gonna interrupt Bork?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I think Armstrong is legit scared.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

PISS. PISS RUNNING DOWN HIS LEG.

:lmao I love how Paul said "good job" like Bork was a toddler spelling his first words.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Good Job or THank you


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

bork is a classy guy


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this is fucking stupid


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Lesnar "Good job".
Heyman: THANK YOU! YOU GOT A FUCKING PROMO RIGHT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

those promo skills by lesnar perfect


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brock is trynna take Kane's title as Rapemaster, isn't he?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow...Paul trusted him to say two words...amazing


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

And Armstrong shats himself.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Good Job!"


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

So much epicness in 10 minutes of a RAW episode, crazy


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

This is GREAT! HAHAHA!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Heyman on mic is money


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brock with that positive reinforcement :lmao

:lmao Paul "the Brocktagon"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Brocktagon.

Gee, I wonder what the next Barbershop Window t-shirt will be?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

GOOD JAB YA LITLLE WEASUL


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Every Raw should start like this. Every week.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

How does beating HHH take down the future of the WWE? Jesus, someone backstage thinks really highly of HHH.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Could you imagine if Sandow interrupted Heyman right now :lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Heyman could make Heath Slater sound like a legend.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lesnar is such a fucking badass. And Heyman. Love these guys lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Paul Heyman is basically the sum total of every best promo ever.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

pointless.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Glad his two words weren't "Kimora Lock"

That woulda been so fruity if he then threw that on the ref. 

Saw "good job" coming, but whatever!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL, Brock looks so goofy when he does that warm up thing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit people, this is the reason that good managers are such a great thing in wrestling. Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman are, and always have been, the perfect fit. One guy, a brilliant mastermind when speaking on behalf of the other, a dangerous fucking monster, who can say enough for himself when necessary.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

So Brock is sticking around?

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Monday Night Lesnar starring "The King of Kings" Brock Lesnar


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

I, for one, welcome our new overlords.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Fire everyone and let Heyman cut a 3 hour promo please


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Brock Lesnar saying bye, Well we won't see him til Royal Rumble


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Needs Regal saying "All Hail Lord Lesnar!"


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Scott Armstrong getting more time than the midcarders lately.

PUSH HIM VINCE


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That promo was full of WIN.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

so now what? he disappears until mania?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Y2Raven said:


> So...when's Trips getting his rematch?


Okay, if Triple H had interrupted Brock just now, I would've expected it, now I'm not so sure there is a rematch, which is great.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Paul Heyman is...... so fucking good.


----------



## alex6992 (Apr 1, 2012)

So they wasted a Brock appearance on that? 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

at the end of that promo I kept expecting Sycho Sid to come out for some reason


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Paul Heyman is a God on the mic.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> Brock Lesnar saying bye, Well we won't see him til Royal Rumble


Or Survivor Series


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate this Taco Bell commercial.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Paul Heyman being Paul Heyman.

Amazing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The new master of the universe, my client

BRRRRRRRRRRROCCCCCCK LESSSSSSSSSSNARRRRRRRR

Heyman is so good


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

8/20/12 the night Cripple H KNEW HIS ROLE once and for all. LOL.

If only Lesnar had beat Cena...this would be SO MUCH bigger


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> so now what? he disappears until mania?


Nah, I think the Rumble at the latest. Most likely Survivor Series.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I was really hoping Punk was going to interrupt and set up a feud with Lesnar for the title. Was never going to happen though.

Good segment.

Note to Brye - Enjoy the positivity on my part, I wouldn't expect much more tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> How does beating HHH take down the future of the WWE? Jesus, someone backstage thinks really highly of HHH.


You mean HHH?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bye Lesnar. See ya in two and half months.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good start.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

alex6992 said:


> So they wasted a Brock appearance on that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Well worth a million dollars


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Triple H: The Final Boss of the WWE Universe


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Where was CM Punk during that? I thought he was the "BEST IN THE WORLD" yet he didn't have one fucking thing to say to the LORD AND MASTER of the WWE..Brock Lesnar. LMAO.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I loved every second of that opening. If Raw could be more like that throughout 3 hours then I'd be a complete fangirl.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Where was CM Punk during that? I thought he was the "BEST IN THE WORLD" yet he didn't have one fucking thing to say to the LORD AND MASTER of the WWE..Brock Lesnar. LMAO.


unk2


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Where was CM Punk during that? I thought he was the "BEST IN THE WORLD" yet he didn't have one fucking thing to say to the LORD AND MASTER of the WWE..Brock Lesnar. LMAO.


I'd love to see Punk-Brock, just to see Punk get fucked up


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Impossible not to laugh at the upside-down "YES YES YES" sign in the crowd.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Stellar opening segment. Did you hear those boos when Heyman declared him the new King of Kings? Master of the Brocktagon? That is GENIUS. Even though nothing happened with the ref, it was an emotionally engaging segment-it felt tense because you didn't know if Brock was gonna decimate the guy or just commend him. Fantastic promo by Heyman, really played up the injury to Hunter, and how he'd failed the company, his family and everyone, and it was all because of how much of a monster Brock is. They really established that aura of dominance Brock should have about him if he's gonna be facing Taker at WM.

Very well done, WWE. Seriously, WHY COULDN'T THEY HAVE DONE THIS IN APRIL?! By now Brock would be God.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

how is it controversial? cm punk won twice


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

CM Punk bedhead look, FTW.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao Punk without his hair gel.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Where was CM Punk during that? I thought he was the "BEST IN THE WORLD" yet he didn't have one fucking thing to say to the LORD AND MASTER of the WWE..Brock Lesnar. LMAO.


He knows his role and shuts his mouth because Brock would break his arm and force piss to run down his legs!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk looks like a 70's porn star with that beard now


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> You mean HHH?


Yep. I could still see it being Steph or someone else, but it's most likely him.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Punk picking his opponent?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

CM GOAT


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

These guys...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kofi, you were meant for so much more


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> I, for one, welcome our new overlords.



Darth Paul, and Darth Lazer.


Yep, i'm with the Darkside.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

What happened to the subtlety when it came to selling merchandise?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now I understand why I hate WWE's Did You Know bullshit. It reminds me of Matt Facts....and I fucking hate all things Matt Hardy.


And they have toys in their got damn hands. What in the actual fuck?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Here comes Truth-Boom


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

In retrospect, Lesnar losing to Cena and beating HHH makes sense if he's to face Undertaker at Mania, then Cena is to face Taker at the following Mania making it Undertakers biggest challenge to his streak possible.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Is lil jimmy a tag team partner!?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

time to change the channel


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So who do you think Punk will pick?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

God, Truth needs to turn back heel in the worst way.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

THAT WAS AN ABSOLUTE WASTE OF GATORADE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Andddddd here comes the shameless product placement.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Team black with Hispanic guy?

Hmm, who will the other team be?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think RAW 1000 is the only time I've been able to see the opening segment since RAW went to 3 hours...it's just too fucking early to get back from the office for.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"WHAT A WASTE OF GATORADE!"


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Punk hoping the HHH beard helps him main event.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When the fuck Kofi/Truth gonna drop the titles? Kofi has been in midcard hell for years now. It's tiresome to be him be in the same spot for years now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Punk to pick Ryder or something.

Does Rhodes just hate ppl with masks. Crazy thing is i preferred him when he had his, he was more ruthless and was a more interesting character.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Rhodes's intro music is fucking annoying.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Pointless three on three matches. :lol at no trampoline.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao Seriously, Cole is awesome sometimes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just flipped the show on. Did I miss anything in the first 15 minutes and what is the liklihood of it being recapped?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cody is not wearing his Sin Cody ring jacket tonight? Shame, that could have been an interesting confrontation.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This should be good


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Simpsons rip off.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I bet $2352323423 that Lawler drew that pic


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Rhodes ditched the long-coat?

:kobe2



THE MONEY MAKING SCHOLARS!


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

I have to say I'm a much bigger fan of Cody than I was a few months ago. Would love to see him get a run with the US or IC belt again. Also that theme music is sweet.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think RAW 1000 is the only time I've been able to see the opening segment since RAW went to 3 hours...it's just to fucking early to get back from the office for.


Love the Seven Samurai portrait!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk will pick hornswoggle


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Prime Time Puffs


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Punk hoping the HHH beard helps him main event.


If Punk stays in the company for 20 more years and gets with one of the McMahon-Levesque girls, maybe he finally will.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

PUNK PICK LESNAR IF YOU GOT DA BALLS


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I just flipped the show on. Did I miss anything in the first 15 minutes and what is the liklihood of it being recapped?


Lesnar/Heyman in the ring. Basically tearing HHH a new one and making Lesnar out to be the new King of Kings, lord of the WWE, etc etc etc. No interupption. Then team black/hispanic man in six man tag.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Darren Young trying to comb Cody's hair. Hah.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

They didn't announce any main event, bizarre...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler thinks Young is only yet verbally masturbates over Cena all the time? Racist.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

why is kofi wearing the attire that seems to have been made for Cena?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God bless Kofi.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

I turn on RAW and hear a six man tag team match announced. I only see R-Truth and Kofi. For a second I thought they were going to put Little Jimmy in the match. Then Sin Cara comes out as the third member of the team. I don't know if that is better or worse. 

At least we won't notice when Little Jimmy botches.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

TripleG said:


> I just flipped the show on. Did I miss anything in the first 15 minutes and what is the liklihood of it being recapped?


Heyman proclaimed Lesnar "Lord and Master of the WWE Universe" and you'll probably hear that 20x by the end of the night. Heyman's promo was good.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin Cara makes me laugh every time I see him. I don't even care to examine why.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't botch Sin Cara.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

CM Punks opponent is going to be Stone Cold watch cm punk call him out


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

#legendary #legend #brocktagon


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

So... ad break, enterance, 3 minutes of action, ad break, return headlock moment/gassed moment.

Why the fuck am I staying up for this shit?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Love the Seven Samurai portrait!


Verbal Kint isn't too bad either.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Punk to call out Beth Phoenix to finish the burial.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Rhodes's intro music is fucking annoying.


Speak for yourself. I like Rhodes' theme music, it just depends on your tastes. Rhodes' music is more techno.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

How long until we get a Brock Concert?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Cody Rhodes was being nice there. He ran so Sin Cara would not botch out for the next few months. Saving WWE them $$$


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Also, I'm really hoping Punk continues his Bret Hart tributes by giving El Dandy a title shot. He's a jam up guy.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Ever feel like you're getting too old for wrestling? if anyone saw me watching the Red Power Ranger aka Sin Cara i'd be embarassed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Punk to call out Beth Phoenix to finish the burial.


I'm just waiting for her release just to get a shoot interview out of her. Homeboy ruined her.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Brock's first act as Lord and Master will be to place Jimmy John's ads all over the set.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The tinychat is sapping the thread by the week. There won't be anybody left oneday.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> How long until we get a Brock Concert?


With a cover of Good Feeling by Flo Rida?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Punk to call out Beth Phoenix to finish the burial.


Finish? At this point it would be necrophilia.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Also, I'm really hoping Punk continues his Bret Hart tributes by giving El Dandy a title shot. He's a jam up guy.


This is legitimately my favorite post ever.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Great Promo by Pauly...My mom thought he was a preacher for a second..now that's CHARISMA!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

In my world, of course I'd like Punk to say lets bring out Dean Ambrose. Ambrose cuts a promo on his way to the ring, both have a good match, Punk ends up winning of course but it gets Ambrose into the show and what a way to get on the show.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Christ, Sin Cara botched the hell out of that commercial break.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> The tinychat is sapping the thread by the week. There won't be anybody left oneday.


you think tinychat is why the thread doesnt move as fast as it used to? I'm willing to bet it's more that no one gives a fuck about the product anymore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Lawler sees Jimmy now? The fuck out of here with that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So you got the "other" Kardashian to follow you on Twitter tonight? 

Why should I care?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> KhloéKardashianOdom ‏@KhloeKardashian
> I bet Sin Cara is gorgeous under his mask, probably better looking than @CodyRhodesWWE. #RAW #KhloeWWE


lol


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Verbal Kint isn't too bad either.


Yeah, my favorite!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kholoe Kardashian getting tapped by Sin Cara? This is something new.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> you think tinychat is why the thread doesnt move as fast as it used to? I'm willing to bet it's more that no one gives a fuck about the product anymore.



We have a tinychat?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Lawler can't even insult people right, anymore.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ugh, shut up, Lawler.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love a joke that gets ruined before it even finishes. Good job, Jermaine.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Also, I'm really hoping Punk continues his Bret Hart tributes by giving El Dandy a title shot. He's a jam up guy.



Who are you to doubt?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Lawler calling Cody ugly as a child?

Lawler> :lmao


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> Ever feel like you're getting too old for wrestling? if anyone saw me watching the Red Power Ranger aka Sin Cara i'd be embarassed.



When R-Truth and Kofi came out giving high fives to their imaginary friend and handing out toys which made me think of the Jake the Snake wrestling buddy I had when I was a kid it made me channel my inner Danny Glover in Lethal Weapon.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao at that bark


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Great opening to the show, I really enjoyed it. Now I'm wondering why I'm still awake at 1.30am for the second night in a row watching wrestling lol. Help.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly, only reason Khloe is watching is for all the black men in the ring.

If she is anything like her much more famous sister, she loves that black meat.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

After watching RAW's from 1998, having to hear Lawler now is like visiting your grandparent who has alzheimer's.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> you think tinychat is why the thread doesnt move as fast as it used to? I'm willing to bet it's more that no one gives a fuck about the product anymore.



Yeah, that goes without saying.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over? Is Triple H's career over?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Annihilus said:


> Ever feel like you're getting too old for wrestling? if anyone saw me watching the Red Power Ranger aka Sin Cara i'd be embarassed.


He's a high flyer of the highest magnitude!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I miss AW being on the headset saying some wild shit. This match is hella boring.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> :lmao at that bark


Dude, is that Undertaker in a DX shirt? wtf!?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

The Raw thread is unusually slow. Looks like 3 hour raws are too much for even the IWC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This has been a solid six man tag.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Die, Lawler. Just die.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Was that a new camera angle?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What was R.Truth muttering to Titus O'Neil for like..five minutes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. Sin Cara just did like 4 or 5 moves in a row without botching.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Cole actually used logic.
Albatatrosses have got one of the largest wing spans.

Cole must have gone to school.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amazing_Cult said:


> We have a tinychat?


I think there's a chat that only the cool kids can use. Cool kids are defined as those who pay money.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So The Prime Time Players are just going to lose every fucking match ever but still talk shit & try to act like they're credible at all? I mean, I understand being heels & everything but if they're never going to be used to actually win every now and then, what's the point? It's just a big waste of time. It's not like Kofi & R-Truth are some hugely established, credible tag team or something. Jeez. Slapping in Sin Cara & Cody Rhodes doesn't change anything.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Honestly, only reason Khloe is watching is for all the black men in the ring.
> 
> If she is anything like her much more famous sister, she loves that black meat.


Khloe is strictly black dickly. Kim only cares if you're a black with money. Kourtney...is still with that guy.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cody. What are they doing with you?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YESSS CARA!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wingspan/Handsize? PED's? Olympic swimming? No, wait.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Bark, bark, bark


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Sin Cara's victory stroll just killed me. :lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Why do they always have to job Cody out?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

God I hate Sin Cara


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sick of Rhodes losing.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

that was really good. I liked it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Dude, is that Undertaker in a DX shirt? wtf!?


Hell yeah it is. From Raw 1000 backstage.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Rhodes trying to force Cara on that D!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This end... :lmao


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Pointless match. 

HHH has lost his shovel.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

holy shit Kane with Ryder?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

That was a solid match right there.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

kane and zack ryder on the team? what the fuck


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Miz and D-Bry :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh my fucking god

:bosh

pairing Ryder with Kane is fucking terrible booking.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Kane and Zack Ryder WHAT


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kane teaming with Ryder. lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!!! 

Kane & Zack Ryder are partners. That is really funny.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah fuck. I always forget RAW is three hours now. Did I miss anything good?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

OTUNGA


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Kane/Ryder tagging tonight together..after Kane "broke" Zack Ryder's back.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

lol @ Kane and Ryder teaming up after not even a year ago, Kane allegedly broke his back..


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Otunga!! YES!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryder should beat the fuck out Kane for what he did to him earlier this year.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tungamania!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The mug has returned


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

FUCK THAT TAGTEAM

FUCK THAT TAGTEAM

FUCK THAT TAGTEAM


Hey Otunga is back! :3


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCK YES! OTUNGA AND FLASK :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Solid match but if PTP's push is done one of them should've ate the pin.

OTUNGA YES


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THAT'S Kane's punishment? :lmao

AJ. Time for some irrational hate up in this thread.

*OTUNGA. THE THERMOS HAS RETURNED.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

OTUNGA IS BACK.

Probably Punk vs. Otunga then.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Carlton's back. Holy shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking christ


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OTUNGOAT


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL at Kane and Ryder "so bro ya broke my back tried to rape my girl but its cool bro wooo wooo wooo you know it."


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Otunga in a movie with Halle?

DAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMN! :bron


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

WHERE IS THE FUCKING CONSISTENCY IN THIS SHOW AT ALL!?.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

david otunga with that bowtie bowties are cool glad to have him back


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

how long til this bitch gets carted off to a looney bin, so we can get this shit over with?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Otunga vs. Ryback?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

not tensai not tensai not tensai!!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Otunga vs Ryback coming up.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Otunga to feed Ryback's hunger.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ryback it is then.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I honestly can't stand AJ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Very impressive AJ...you made a match!


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

Otungas facing Clay or Pinkeye


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Otunga looks like a frog when he doesn't have facial hair


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Otunga is back! Pretty good Raw so far.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How did she get the job? :lmao


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cole mentioned that AJ put Kane/Ryder and Miz/Bryan together because they've had difficulty in the past. It's not terrible booking...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus, Otunga needs to grow his goatee back. He looks like Herm Edward's roided up son.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

FINALLY. THE MUG HAS COME BACK TO... MONDAY NIGHT RAW!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Hell yeah it is. From Raw 1000 backstage.


So sick man!

Found this photo when Otunga said he was in a movie...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, I think I dislike AJ's character.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

AJ is so fucking horrible at being a GM.


THAT IS OTUNGA'S ROLE!


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Otunga's gonna get Ryback'd


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OH GOD THIS BITCH I WANT HER TO DIE WORST PERSON EVAR!!!111


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

To quote Beetlejuice: "Welp."


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ acting like a vindictive bitch right there.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AJ really needs to stop with the skipping and goofy faces


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Punk should pick HHH because he knows he can't fight him. :lmao That would be awesome.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The sound of AJ's voice makes me angry.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ryder and Kane teaming up :lol


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> How did she get the job? :lmao


Vince had his way with her and gave her a reward?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

So, what the fuck is trout?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

So fucking dumb, stilted and awkward when she skips.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

was waiting for AJ to trip over a flightcase or something there, would have been the best moment in Raw history


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Otunga deserved the US Title more then Cesaro, there I said it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

AJ seizure "acting" faces 
sighhhh


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Otunga looks like that guy on the BET commercial for Don't Sleep without the stache and beard. :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback to eat some Otunga?


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

Can AJ please stop with the fucking skipping?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

People are calling for The Goddamn Ryback but I'm betting on Brodus. They had beef before Otunga disappeared, and it'd make sense for Brodus to get revenge.

Oh wait, it'll definitely be The Goddamn Ryback.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jobberwacky said:


> So, what the fuck is trout?


MVP of the AL this year. Great player.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

inb4 Cena/Otunga #33453.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Dis bitch needs a lesson a GM doesn't do interview's the GM drives down to the ring in a people power mobility scooter and lays down the law.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

scrilla said:


> AJ really needs to stop with the skipping and goofy faces


Yeah. Shit doesn't work when she's suppose to be a serious authority character.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Tedious said:


> Cole mentioned that AJ put Kane/Ryder and Miz/Bryan together because they've had difficulty in the past. It's not terrible booking...


AJ is like a couples counselor, only she needs the therapy more than her patients.

Oh my damn, I think I just came up with a new USA original series...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

JUDGE DREDD!

:mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Dredd 3D trailer = :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> OH GOD THIS BITCH I WANT HER TO DIE WORST PERSON EVAR!!!111


ehhhhh nah.

Kelly Kelly for that.

Oh god, Otunga vs Tensai, calling it now.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That ad makes me think of Big Show.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

otungas back, still got the coffee. that means big johnny should be back soon.


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

Brye said:


> MVP of the AL this year. Great player.


I see what you did there. Well played.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> MVP of the AL this year. Great player.


lol


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

AJ's skipping is so not corporate


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> Otunga deserved the US Title more then Cesaro, there I said it.


I can't disagree with that statement.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Anytime AJ is on TV is a reward.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Hehe wow people are marking out over Otunga's return. 

I guess he does kinda grow on you after a while. He'd make a much better GM than AJ at this point but I think it's SUPPOSED to feel that way. AJ will lose it eventually, she's a heel GM waiting to happen cause of her crazy side. It's just about the degree of the turn when it happens. Because AJ screwing over faces with her power and then skipping away WOULD make her a good heel GM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Dis bitch needs a lesson a GM doesn't do interview's the GM drives down to the ring in a people power mobility scooter and lays down the law.


I miss that swag. He's easily one of my top 3 favorite GM's.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Brye said:


> MVP of the AL this year. Great player.


His team's is only a couple of games over .500. :no:

J/K. I get your joke and will rep ya.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

NikkiSixx said:


> AJ is like a couples counselor, only she needs the therapy more than her patients.
> 
> Oh my damn, I think I just came up with a new USA original series...


Don't forget the wrinkle that she's a STRONG SINGLE MOTHER.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chyna!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK social media ambassadors. Fucking WWE.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

TheWFEffect said:


> Dis bitch needs a lesson a GM doesn't do interview's the GM drives down to the ring in a people power mobility scooter and lays down the law.


Sigh. I miss him.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Anytime AJ is on TV is a reward.


unk2


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Who the fuck is this bitch?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

does anyone who isn't a sex maniac even care that AJ makes cutesy wutesy faces and skips everywhere anymore?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus Chloe. :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Feed me more


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Majesty said:


> Hehe wow people are marking out over Otunga's return.
> 
> I guess he does kinda grow on you after a while. He'd make a much better GM than AJ at this point but I think it's SUPPOSED to feel that way. AJ will lose it eventually, she's a heel GM waiting to happen cause of her crazy side. It's just about the degree of the turn when it happens. Because AJ screwing over faces with her power and then skipping away WOULD make her a good heel GM.


Otunga has everything but in-ring ability. He's a great character.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fucking sasquatch bitch


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think "TV personality" is the most odious profession in the world.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YESS RYBACK SQUASH!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Khloe has the IQ of a dead turtle.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

jerseysfinest said:


> Don't forget the wrinkle that she's a STRONG SINGLE MOTHER.


HOW WILL SHE EVER FIND LOVE?!?!

I can see the #AJALL fan campaign already...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF his entrance theme was fine.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I can't take Ryback serious after seeing him dressed as a cow.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

don't like Ryback's new theme


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> So, what the fuck is trout?


"Tout", not "trout".

It's basically a 20 (or 30, I forget) video clip of being retarded.

For the last 3 weeks I think, WWE shows 4 of them usually with assholes from around the states or Canada giving their "thoughts".

It's usually grown men thinking that wrestling is still real damnit.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

TEH MOZT OVER MAN ON TEH ROZTER!


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

dem guitars sound Killswitchy


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

FEED HIM MORE!

(His new theme sounds extremely homosexual)


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Rape Time With Ryback


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

So which two jobbers does Ryback take out tonight? Yawn


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Red eye again :lmao


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Khloe is so damn un-attractive.

Then again, that happens when Rob Kardashian isn't your daddy. :bron


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I honestly don't understand why people even still bother to take signs to shows. I really don't.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Why did they have to put "Feed Me More" into his entrance theme? That sort of ruins it doesn't it?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryback's new music BLOWS. And I thought we were done with the fucking local guys?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THE RYBACK :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait is this Ryback's theme or Cookie Monster's?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

shutupchico said:


> otungas back, still got the coffee. that means big johnny should be back soon.


Big Johnny coming back to take AJ's job would be birthday and Christmas rolled into one


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I miss Ryback old theme. At least the show is picking up!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

going on months of fucking squashes...is this company fucking serious?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is Ryback's left eye always red?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Why is Ryback still facing jobbers?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh nOs..Aj..is On the screeze..SHE nEdS to DYe..

shes on screen for like 20 seconds STFU


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok the pink eye is part of the gimmick? Right? 

Right? I can't with this guy. :lmao
Ryback reads :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh god, they added "feed me more" to his theme. That's so cheesy.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:lmao 
he reads 1 or 2 books a month!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ryback vs 2 jobbers again. WTH is up with this. will they put him in a match with even a midcarder at all.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryback is back to people that aren't on the roster... why?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What the hell is a social media ambassador?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

We have enough crap with one K2, now we have another? Puke!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Every week I like AJ as GM more and more. So much better than the weekly guesthosts or the Anonymous GM. 

Ooh, back to random jobbers? *Waits for Mahal*


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Ryback with the shitty theme of Squash. Feed me more! Leave.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

1-2 books a month=intelligence?


----------



## MoneyMoneyYeahYeah (Jan 22, 2009)

One to two books a month? 

It takes him that long to knock out Green Eggs and Ham and Go Dog Go?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Ryback is so directionless, back to facing skinny jobbers.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yip, yip, yip -- FEED ME MORE!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Seriously, what the fuck? Back to 2 v 1 matches with no name jobbers? They have no fucking clue what to do with Ripoffback.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Goldberg chants still, gotta live it


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Oh god, they added "feed me more" to his theme. That's so cheesy.


OMGZ WORST THEME EVAR FUCK THIS COMPANY~~~


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> does anyone who isn't a sex maniac even care that AJ makes cutesy wutesy faces and skips everywhere anymore?


Obviously ALOT of people here care or they wouldn't CONSTANTLY bitch about it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RYBACK READ CAT IN HAT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Those jobbers stand no chance


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder if these "Social Ambassadors" are just WWE officials tweeting on these celebrities' accounts temporarily. There's no way Khloe Kardashian watches when she's not paid...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i wish Ryback could squash Davey Richards and Kyle O'Reilly at the same time.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RYBACK READS! WHAT A MONSTER!


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

10 meals isn't enough. FEED HIM MORE.


----------



## Honeymonster (Apr 3, 2012)

To be fair, if Ryback can read two books a month that must make him so clever OMG BRAINZ AND BRAWNZ HES DA WHOLE PACKAGE U GUISE CHEER FOR HIM!


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

What the fuck is with the voice quality in his theme?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So he's back to squashing jobbers?

:lmao @ Ryback moving backwards. Now just move him to superstars or fcw and I'm happy


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

He went from local athletes, to known wrestlers such as Reks and Hawkins now back to local athletes..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Khloe is so damn un-attractive.
> 
> Then again, that happens when Rob Kardashian isn't your daddy. :bron


Rob Kardashian is not her daddy. At all.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

RVD outfits now?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Why is Ryback's left eye always red?


thats where he made the latest steroid injection.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Dis bitch needs a lesson a GM doesn't do interview's the GM drives down to the ring in a people power mobility scooter and lays down the law.


well said.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mahal is trash.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

scrilla said:


> i wish Ryback could squash Davey Richards and Kyle O'Reilly at the same time.


Haven't seen much of O'Reilly but I'd mark if he squashed Davey.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wow..weak Goldburg chant..looks like his 15 minutes are up


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HAHA Jinder Mahal


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

It is Mr. Mahal coming to rescue da jobbers.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought I couldn't care less about this match. Then Jinder appeared. Well played WWE.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I think WWE is making the pinkeye part of his Ryback character.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh wow, it's that paragon of charisma, Jinder Mahal ...


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I LOVE that move.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

loljinder


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, at least he's in some sort of feud now.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Mahal's camel clutch looks so weak


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jinder Mahal shouldn't of no sold that Ryback attack..


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Wouldn't mind a pinkeye/jinder match on PPV tbh.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Rob Kardashian is not her daddy. At all.


Thats what I said.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's Jinder Mahal, who we were just speaking about....


Whata fucking suprise eh.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mahal seriously needs a new finisher.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've never seen anyone do the Camel Clutch as poorly as Jinder Mahal.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did he just tell himself to finish it? Jesus.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't see Jinder Mahal and not laugh, I just keep thinking about the time Booker T called him Gingerbread Mahal or something like that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Camel Clutch or Chin Rub?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

YES Jinder! And oh yes, I marked for Otunga!!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

is mahal a retard

that submission wasnt even touching his chin


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

why wouldn't he be able to do that king? he's been doing that for a while now


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

King: "I don't think he can do this can he?"

Really King?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

"I don't think he can do this, can he?" - Jerry Lawler


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ryback/Jinder. :lmao

I applaud WWE for trying but goddamn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

For someone who reads 2 books a month, why the hell does he speak in broken cave man sentences? Supermarket circulars are not books.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryback just gave Vince a boner


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Mahal on RAW. Unheard of.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

no King he can't do it. he's only done it multiple times. :kobe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mahal sighting on RAW. At least the undercard is getting some shine!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

What is up with Jericho's hair?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait, what? 

With these stiuplations, WHY WASN'T THIS THE PPV MATCH?!?!?!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ziggler wants a rematch.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He also invented Canada.

Did she just aimlessly skip around until she found those two? :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Wtf is everyone's problem with Ryback and AJ?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> For someone who reads 2 books a month, why the hell does he speak in broken cave man sentences? Supermarket circulars are not books.


His two books a month are Peanuts comics.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This bitch skipped in the room.:lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i love Ziggler, but fuck man, what is this "big one" that he keeps talking about? Beating Ziggler is hardly "winning the big one"

OH FUCK YOU AND YOUR SKIPPING YOU LITTLE CUNT, AJ


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Rybacks finisher sucks


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Has Ziggles put on like 20lbs in the past month or so or is it just me?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dolph's hair is so damaged.

And this bitch is still skipping.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jinder Mahal no sells Ryback lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

......AJ just killed that segment for me. 

Good fucking God.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

SKIP RIGHT INTO THE NEAREST FUCKING WALL YOU ANNOYING LITTLE FERRET


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

AJ is the most insufferable shitcunt i've ever had the displeasure of watching.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my god just fuck off AJ! Fucking spotlight hogger.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Lolthebigone


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Easy heat for Ziggler. Contract vs. briefcase. Someone called that.


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

bye bye jericho


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I wish Jericho brought back the "King of Bling Bling" catchphrase. And threatened to take people downtown...to Chinatown.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

fuck AJ


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Way for Jericho to leave


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Someone on here called this last night.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

oh, so they were just being nice to Jericho for his last PPV. WWE is so sweet.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And that couldn't be done last night?????


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Winning the Big One" = Winning the opening match at a Summerslam PPV.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So in my personal, ongoing narrative, Jinder is Ryback's personal chef, and this feud is over his refusal to feed Ryback until Ryback reads him a story.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Bye bye Jericho...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It must be really tiring to skip across the entire backstage area.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> Ryback/Jinder. :lmao
> 
> I applaud WWE for trying but goddamn.


:lmao the feud no one gives a shit about


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I swear if Del Rio faces Santino.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

NAH NAH NAH NAH
NAH NAH NAH NAH 
HEY HEY HEYYYYY
GOOD BYEEE


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Yup Jericho is losing tonight.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAH someone called this the other night. Career vs MITB. 

Ziggler going over Jericho, no doubt.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

They are gonna let Jericho leave with his contract terminated as an excuse?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bye Y2J


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Jericho is not renewing his contract. If he loses to Ziggler he loses his job...gee how do you think this will end?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't like those stakes. Jerico could be out of a job.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

OHHHH LOOKS LIKE PEOPLE FROM THE WWE GAVE WHAT THE IWC WANTED

See you later Mr. Jericho...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Y2J is leaving then


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

i think AJ needs to stop skipping... that shit is highly annoying


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

AJ's skip!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

You guys happy? AJ made it MITB vs. career.

ARE YOU HAPPY?

ARE YOU?

ARE

YOU

?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Anytime AJ has come on the screen tonight I have immediately switched to Monday Night Football until MNF went to a commercial. Swear to God.


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Who called this? Who called Jericho's career vs Ziggler's MITB match? I saw someone call it on the first or 2nd page.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm. Good rematch coming up.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Uh oh, did Ricardo wash Del Rio's white scarf with his black trunks? Tsk tsk, silly Ricardo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the fuck? why didn't that stipulation happen at summerslam? honestly also what's Jericho doing on raw tonight? though he was supposed to start touring with fozzy after summerslam


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lolAJhate


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Alberto Del Rio to feud with Lord Tensai in a feud to settle who beats up their managers the worse.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonder whose gonna win!!!!?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Goodbye Y2J it was nice having you back this past month.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

well thats how they get rid of Jericho. Why not just have Dolph bury Chris alive and burn the casket or something or run him over with a car. Contract terminated just sounds so dull


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

GlassBreaks said:


> Anytime AJ has come on the screen tonight I have immediately switched to Monday Night Football until MNF went to a commercial. Swear to God.


No kidding, unless she's naked, she's unbearable.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like to think AJ sleep skips.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Jericho leaving just as his face run was picking momentuenm!!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

GlassBreaks said:


> Anytime AJ has come on the screen tonight I have immediately switched to Monday Night Football until MNF went to a commercial. Swear to God.


watch MNF on TV and stream RAW, sorry but wwe doesn't deserve my ratings at this point in time lol


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Goodbye Jericho :-(

How long is he leaving for this time?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Oh my god just fuck off AJ! Fucking spotlight hogger.


Jesus Christ she's not the real GM you know? She's an actress who's been told to skip and be in the backstage skits she's in. Get annoyed at her booking all you want, but don't blame her..


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> So in my personal, ongoing narrative, Jinder is Ryback's personal chef, and this feud is over his refusal to feed Ryback until Ryback reads him a story.


I legit LOL'd.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

So one guy might be losing his job while another might be losing a future title shot? Those are some even handed stakes right there.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

FourWinds said:


> Jericho is not renewing his contract. If he loses to Ziggler he loses his job...gee how do you think this will end?


I guess he Jerico tonight.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i wish they would bring back Adamle anything is better than AJ.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Ziggler v. Jericho has me this excited .....


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Really wanted to hear "If ya smell-lalala-ow, what Y2J is cookin'!"

My favorite Rocky/Y2J promo...


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

AJ! You are 25 years old. You're too old for the goddamn skipping.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Y2Raven said:


> lolAJhate


I love it.

"LOOK AT THIS BITCH MAKING FACES. GARRRGSHAGHS *SHES HORRIBLE*. HOW DARE SHE APPEAR AND MAKE MATCHES. WORST GM EVER."


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Are Chris Jericho's rock band going on tour? And why didn't they have this stipulation at SummerSlam, would of felt of a bigger match.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, I can stop watching WWE again since Jericho is leaving. The roster is so damn pathetic. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Alberto Del Rio to feud with Lord Tensai in a feud to settle who beats up their managers the worse.


Paul Heyman to represent Ricardo and Sakamoto in a lawsuit against the WWE for battered manager syndrome?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Some of you are never happy, you wanted AJ to get more tv time, now you complain that she is on tv. You cheered for CM Punk and now you can't stand him. WTF is with some of you? It must be miserable watching WWE when you are never happy with anything they do.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

didnt even know my Pats were playing. prob wont watch anyway :brady is already out of the game. Pre Season games are so dull.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jericho has had two comebacks in the last year..you're telling me a third is on it's way after he tours with Fozzy?

"AT LEAST WE GET ANOTHER FOZZY TOUR!!!!"- no one


----------



## calvin72 (Oct 17, 2011)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Goodbye Jericho :-(
> 
> How long is he leaving for this time?


Hopefully he comes back at the Royal Rumble


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> what the fuck? why didn't that stipulation happen at summerslam? honestly also what's Jericho doing on raw tonight? though he was supposed to start touring with fozzy after summerslam


It's only been a day since Summerslam... fpalm


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i love Ziggler, but fuck man, what is this "big one" that he keeps talking about? Beating Ziggler is hardly "winning the big one"
> 
> OH FUCK YOU AND YOUR SKIPPING YOU LITTLE CUNT, AJ


uh he thinks he's the best in the company so beating him would mean winning the big one.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Just a month ago everyone loved AJ, IWC has turned again nothing new here


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

It's not case vs career. It's case vs contract. We all know how flimsy they are.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

EuropaEndlos said:


> Really wanted to hear "If ya smell-lalala-ow, what Y2J is cookin'!"
> 
> My favorite Rocky/Y2J promo...


Always hoped we'd see Uncle Jimmy Jack Jericho one day.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Tattoo and Joey Jeremiah had a baby, AJ would skip the fuck out.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What a shitty way for Jericho to go, He wins "the big one" which doesn't even _mean_ ANYTHING. You can't just call a match "the big one" and have it automatically be meaningful.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Jesus Christ she's not the real GM you know? She's an actress who's been told to skip and be in the backstage skits she's in. Get annoyed at her booking all you want, but don't blame her..


Yes, when you know the name of the exact person who decides her booking and character direction please do let me know so that I can direct my displeasure at them instead...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> Goodbye Y2J it was nice having you back this past month.


he's been back for 8 months. :kobe


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I love it.
> 
> "LOOK AT THIS BITCH MAKING FACES. GARRRGSHAGHS *SHES HORRIBLE*. HOW DARE SHE APPEAR AND MAKE MATCHES. WORST GM EVER."


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TheKaiser said:


> Some of you are never happy, you wanted AJ to get more tv time, now you complain that she is on tv. You cheered for CM Punk and now you can't stand him. WTF is with some of you? It must be miserable watching WWE when you are never happy with anything they do.


People aren't happy unless they're fucking miserable. That's the way these folks tick.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey del rio is here hahaha


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lesnar says he's leaving and isn't coming back.

http://www.tout.com/m/lhclkr?ref=twyl44b1

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Mr. Marketable (Jun 28, 2012)

Jerichos def winning this! unk2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Because we all want to see ADR/Fella again!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

I think you people don't grasp that AJ's skipping is SUPPOSED to annoy you. 

She is going to turn into a crazy heel GM. And I'm sure 95% of you would love that skipping if she was already a heel GM. Consider for a moment she uses her power to screw with someone like John Cena or put him in the worst situations and then skipped around him after putting him in the match annoying the crap out of him because he can't do anything about it. 

Her skipping is meant to annoy you. When they make the turn to heel crazy GM that skipping will be her trademark.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryback is surely a grammar nazi, his eyes are always bleeding. :troll


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel myself getting sleepy...Del Rio must have just come out.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lawler just called ADR a young man LOL


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm convinced Y2J and Dolph are secretly fighting over a giant dildo.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Lesnar leaving the WWE and never coming back.
http://www.tout.com/m/lhclkr?ref=twyl44b1


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey, it's Mr. Piss-ant!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Fella/Destiny continuation, ugh...


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Everyone is angry at AJ because she outdrew their heroes...CM Punk and Michaels. LOL.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sheamus lied cheated and stole last night viva la raza


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> Just a month ago everyone loved AJ, IWC has turned again nothing new here


I still love me some AJ..but I might be a lone voice in the wilderness


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I despise Del Rio. He's so, so pointless. Not a single stand out quality.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> Has Ziggles put on like 20lbs in the past month or so or is it just me?


When they told him he would win MITB and eventually become champion, they probably incentivized him to get bigger so he looks more like a champion aka a roided up freak.

Dolph has used steroids in the past and even suspended for it once.. Hence, he ran another steroid cycle so he'll be bigger when he wins the title. Probably something like tren ace, and then some Clen to keep him lean and ripped after the size gains.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Would bang AJ hard just so she couldn't skip anymore


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

his voice is one of the big reasons he's a flop(del rio)


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes, let's do it right now and get it out of the way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AND AJ SHOWS UP AGAIN. FUCK I JUST SEEN THIS BITCH.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SO

MUCH

A


J


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio wants one.. more.. match.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Kazz said:


> Lesnar leaving the WWE and never coming back.
> http://www.tout.com/m/lhclkr?ref=twyl44b1


Fake, not enough piss running down legs or feelings.

Also he didn't do everything, he got his ass kicked by Cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

AJ fucking overload ugh


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> Just a month ago everyone loved AJ, IWC has turned again nothing new here


I don't know, I didn't like her since the beginning of her pairing with Bryan.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

YAYYY AJ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ Lee just LOVES making the entire show up as she goes, doesn't she?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I love it.
> 
> "LOOK AT THIS BITCH MAKING FACES. GARRRGSHAGHS *SHES HORRIBLE*. HOW DARE SHE APPEAR AND MAKE MATCHES. WORST GM EVER."


yeah, that's what it is. it's because she skips and makes faces, that's the only reason anyone dislikes her. not because she's not talented, was the main point of a feud and overshadows Bryan, Punk, and the WWE Championship, and is showcased way too fucking much. it's because she makes faces.

you're a fool.

oh look, even MORE fucking AJ.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

holy shit way too much fucking AJ


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE FUCKING SKIPPING


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ok, I've hit my AJ tolerance limit. She can just skip on off the screen now and not come back. I can only handle so much forced cutesy kiddieness.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TheKaiser said:


> Some of you are never happy, you wanted AJ to get more tv time, now you complain that she is on tv. You cheered for CM Punk and now you can't stand him. WTF is with some of you? It must be miserable watching WWE when you are never happy with anything they do.


I've never liked AJ. CM Punk is a shell of his former self.
WWE is like a crack cocaine addiction. You know it's bad but you just have to have it.


And this bitch is back. :lmao
I can't.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> I still love me some AJ..but I might be a lone voice in the wilderness


I'm with you, buddy.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is AJ dealing with Del Rio? Where is Booker?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP
LIGHT IT UP


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh god get her off of my TV*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Monday Night Raw Starring AJ Lee I cannot post this enough


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I still like AJ. Plus she's hot so it's all good.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

BITCH PLEASE.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rey?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm glad they're not overdoing AJ on this show. Because that would be tiresome.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AthenaMark said:


> Everyone is angry at AJ because she outdrew their heroes...CM Punk and Michaels. LOL.


RATINGS RATINGS RATINGS RATINGS RATINGS RATINGS RATINGS

FUCK THE SHOW...RATINGS~!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YESSS AJ!

I fucking love her <3<3 looking more beautiful by the day <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Just what Raw needs...MOAR 14 YEAR OLDS SKIPPING!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

OH MY GOD LOOK AT THIS BITCH WHO DOES SHE THINK SHE IS GRR GRRR GRRRR GRRRR


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Randall/Del Rio? Solid.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Lesnar says he's leaving and isn't coming back.
> 
> http://www.tout.com/m/lhclkr?ref=twyl44b1
> 
> Hmmmmm.


Lesnar uses Tout? Jesus fuck.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao ADR's face

ADR/Orton (Y)


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

How the hell is a Mexican heel a good foreign heel? Aren't good foreign heels supposed to be from a country people hate?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit Orton got a good reaction. I knew it was going to be him btw.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton/del Rio


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Please let Orton replace Del Rio in the title scene


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Why is Delol Rio on Raw? He sucks, save it for Smackdown, tool. Orton - turn heel or GTFO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait she has no authority over the World Title? 

When the fuck has that mattered?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Lesnar says he's leaving and isn't coming back.
> 
> http://www.tout.com/m/lhclkr?ref=twyl44b1
> 
> Hmmmmm.


With DAT CHARISMA.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Del Rio promo. Aj comes out. Grab remote. Change channel.

Ryan Mallett TD pass to Alex Silvestro.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ORTOOON :mark: :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

seriously they need to tell AJ to stop with the facial expressions. it's fucking retarded.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Del Rio vs Orton for the 1000th time.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Who is this man and what did he do with Randy Orton?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Would love to see Orton lose.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Who is Aj banging to get this much airtime? PS Hayes or Kevin Dunn, ffs...


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

That's randy orton as next WHC #1 contender


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Aj is a worse GM than Jordan:jordan4

she went from interesting to annoying. Her theme is catchy but damn we hear it to much every Raw.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat Hola. 

ADR/Orton? So a match Booker could've just made on--oh yeah, only Raw matters, stupid stupid me.

RKO looks like he's growing dat beard back.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Boring + Boring = Boring?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

More AJ = Good for me.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

AJ is legit awful.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh by the way, AJ is still good, just not as well written as before. :cool2


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Orton vs ADR! :3


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

aj horrible actress get this 13 year old kid off tv!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> his voice is one of the big reasons he's a flop(del rio)


His comedic face too. I'm sure he would make a good face.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This has potential to be a solid match.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ortons shoulders look so much smaller then they were before he was suspended. I wonder why?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> This has potential to be a solid match.


Two good in-ring workers, yep.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

This AJ overdose is a WAGG fantasy come true.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Aj is a worse GM than Jordan:jordan4


You need a rep, my good sir.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

AJ has gone from one of the best things on RAW to the worst


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I suppose it would be too much to ask to have Alberto actually beat Randy here tonight.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> People aren't happy unless they're fucking miserable. That's the way these folks tick.


dude, they have shown AJ three times in 50 minutes already, I never was a fan of AJ anyway but I am getting kind of sick of seeing her, but she is the GM so we're going to have to deal with her. Her stupid as smiling and skipping really is getting on my nerves though.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Vince might wanna calm down with the AJ appearances. :sadpanda


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Wish everyone complaining about others complaining would shut the hell up. You're no better.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

did we go from commercial, Orton entrance to another commercial. Damn if it were Taker we would prob get recaps and 2 commercial breaks


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Sheamus distracts RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So kayfabe speaking, the plan for Raw was to only have the 6 man match scheduled and everything else was completely random?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Just too much AJ in the first hour. Her presence would be more tolerable if she didn't do these over the top facial expressions and skip around the ring like a little kid. 

Eve would be a much better kayfabe GM than her. Especially considering AJ looks like a kid, and just cant be taken serious.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ogorodnikov said:


> yeah, that's what it is. it's because she skips and makes faces, that's the only reason anyone dislikes her. n*ot because she's not talented, was the main point of a feud and overshadows Bryan, Punk, and the WWE Championship, and is showcased way too fucking much.* it's because she makes faces.
> 
> you're a fool.
> 
> oh look, even MORE fucking AJ.


All three of these things could've been said of John Laurinitis yet people fucking adored him. Please. I understand if people don't like her but most of you are being fucking children about it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Oh by the way, AJ is still good, just not as well written as before. :cool2


this. I don't hate Aj, but her as GM is retarded.

Should have never got rid of Big Johnny


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

actually, i take it back, AJ isn't totally talentless. she probably sucks a mean cock.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So kayfabe speaking, the plan for Raw was to have only have the 6 man match scheduled and everything else was completely random?


Thank the lord everything falls into place.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So kayfabe speaking, the plan for Raw was to have only have the 6 man match scheduled and everything else was completely random?


Gotta love 2012 WWE booking.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Does Randy Orton even have a personality anymore? I haven't heard him cut a promo in months, I'm starting to forget what his voice sounds like. It seems like all he does is come out for a match, wrestle, then leave. Any character development was done like 2+ years ago and they're still going on that, like "yeah that's enough for his career, let's ride this out."

Good God.  Although Orton saving me from an ADR destiny promo is much appreciated.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Authority figures in general have far too big of a role in today's product. Not just AJ. However, I do find her completely annoying, whereas I was loving John Laurinaitis towards the end of his run.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Brye said:


> Vince might wanna calm down with the AJ appearances. :sadpanda


AJ would have to calm down on Vince first :vince2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I would actually be OK with Orton winning the World Title. Damn near anyone is better than Sheamus at this point, in my opinion. Honestly, Mark Henry coming back & winning it would own too.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

ogorodnikov said:


> actually, i take it back, AJ isn't totally talentless. she probably sucks a mean cock.


That's probably what Punk's hoping. :troll


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> dude, they have shown AJ three times in 50 minutes already, I never was a fan of AJ anyway but I am getting kind of sick of seeing her, but she is the GM so we're going to have to deal with her. Her stupid as smiling and skipping really is getting on my nerves though.


They used to show Cripple H, DX, and Cena much more. Edge too. Thank God they stopped that shit...AJ runs Raw. She's supposed to be shown all the time. PERIOD.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

#bringbackace

#imthebestever


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Authority figures in general have far too big of a role in today's product. Not just AJ. However, I do find her completely annoying, whereas I was loving John Laurinaitis towards the end of his run.


Agreed. GM's are really just there to create matches during the show because WWE doesn't feel like releasing a card anymore.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This match is too obvious with Orton beating Del Rio and then asks to be added in the title match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Buckley said:


> Just too much AJ in the first hour. Her presence would be more tolerable if she didn't do these over the top facial expressions and skip around the ring like a little kid.
> 
> Eve would be a much better kayfabe GM than her. Especially considering AJ looks like a kid, and just cant be taken serious.


I agree she needs to tone down the head bobbing and faces and stuff.

But Eve would blow as GM, she's not comfortable on the mic at all.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Boring + Boring = Boring?


I thought it was negativeXnegative= entertaining
ortonXADR= change the channel


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Wait she has no authority over the World Title?
> 
> When the fuck has that mattered?!


Exactly.:lol

I'm thinking ADR/Fella/Orton at Night of Champions, then Fella/Orton at the October PPV.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Jog on fella!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

fUCK MY LIFE....


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

SuperSheamus.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say hi fella


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

In This Thread: Slut-Shaming with no repercussions.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler is right (WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?). AJ has been all over the place tonight. I missed the first 15 minutes and I still feel like she's been in every segment.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Who needs pre-planned match cards when you have AJ making faces and skipping around?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well Del Rio will losse this match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck Sheamus.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Big Johnny was a great GM.

HOW DARE YOU QUESTION HIS SKILL!? #PeoplePower


We need a People Power smiley, Evolution.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish they would restrict Sheamus to SmackDown so I never had to see him


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Who did it? Who said his name 3 times and spawned the red devil? 

Who, damn you?!


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

AthenaMark said:


> They used to show Cripple H, DX, and Cena much more. Edge too. Thank God they stopped that shit...AJ runs Raw. She's supposed to be shown all the time. PERIOD.


How has Nexus One not been banned again? I mean really...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Even ******'s mannerisms are becoming more and more like Cena. Is scary....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This night is full of surprises! SHEAMUS SHOWED UP!!!

Yeah, thanks Lawler.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dear Jesus, they're still on about the goddamn shoe.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

No you ginger cunt, nobody fuckign says that here. In America, yes. Not back here they don't.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So kayfabe speaking, the plan for Raw was to have only have the 6 man match scheduled and everything else was completely random?


Yes! Raw is more unpredictable than ever before!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

so should we expect a Triple threat next ppv. With Orton and Sheamus doing the we are face but will attack eachother routine again. Do we have any Sheamus smilies?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Domenico said:


> Del Rio vs Orton for the 1000th time.


I'm pretty sure this match has taken place once. Can people stop complaining? Great show so far.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"You hit him with a shoe!"

Cole is spitting out gold tonight. Just the way he says some of the things.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ULL FOIGHT IM BOITH


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

thought it fell outta his arse


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Oh by the way, AJ is still good, just not as well written as before. :cool2


*Nah she's just terrible. I'm pretty sure they don't write in those stupid facial expressions she makes...that's the biggest problem with her. *


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So Sheamus acts like a heel and WWE justifies it through commentary. This feud is completely illogical.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"You hit him with a shoe!" Instead of kicking him. INSTEAD OF KICKING HIM. I hate that I have a functioning brain sometimes.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> In This Thread: Slut-Shaming with no repercussions.


Sadly, I feel like that's the case for 90% of the threads on here (and any wrestling forum, really).


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sheamus is almost as interesting as watching the second string Patriots offense.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

cant think of anything funny? i'll just talk about an arse fella!

^ sheamus in a nutshell


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

well im done with WWE for now... taking another break. I just cant be bothering watching this terrible shit so intead of complaining every week im out. Thank god football season is starting


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

'you have to respect the referee around here cole' excuses sheamus for brogue kicking one the other month..


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

GonGetGot said:


> well im done with WWE for now... taking another break. I just cant be bothering watching this terrible shit so intead of complaining every week im out. Thank god football season is starting


You don get got.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

holy shit, if i have to hear cole tell us how ADR and mil mascaras are related one more time, im going to punch a small child.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nah she's just terrible. I'm pretty sure they don't write in those stupid facial expressions she makes...that's the biggest problem with her. *


Yes, you're absolutely right. No one would have pulled her aside to tell her to stop if they thought it was an issue or she wasn't instructed to go that way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Grand Theft Auto & Cheating to Win = Babyface!


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

NearFall said:


> AJ would have to calm down on Vince first :vince2


Indeed. All WWE divas who get major airtime apparently have their own "Book of Love" that they test on the Superstars and bookers, ala American Pie.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Because the first four months of Sheamus/Del Rio were so good, let's throw in a 5th!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

king can you stop talking about the car... please


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the fact that King is trying to justify Fella using heel tactics.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

"I've earned everything i've achieved"
lol workoutbuddy


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Now they are back to the damn car...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

MORE OF A SIMPLE FELLA


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

lol, no wonder WWE doesn't care much about the Internet community, you're all too fickle to pin down week to week!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Be a star, Sheamus. Be a goddamn star.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

i can't think of one thing Sheamus is good at. not a single thing.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Did Sheamus actually say that he's earned everything in the WWE while ADR has been given everything on a silver platter? :lol

Pot, say hello to kettle.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Sadly, I feel like that's the case for 90% of the threads on here (and any wrestling forum, really).


More like dancer-shaming, amirite?

Does anyone still remember that Raw thread? Man, that was funny.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Could they at least *try* to comment the match?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"What do you drive around? A Ford Pinto!?"

Cole is roasting Sheamus.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

why isn't eve GM? AJ as GM just....I don't know, it just looks weird.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Grand Theft Auto & Cheating to Win = Babyface!


Worked for Steve Austin!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm a simple fella.


You don't say.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

GonGetGot said:


> well im done with WWE for now... taking another break. I just cant be bothering watching this terrible shit so intead of complaining every week im out. Thank god football season is starting


Bye bye.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

It's scary that sheamus is the next cena, no wear near the charisma its frightening to witness super sheamus era at least cena can be entertaining.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can we have Heyman and the #brocktagon back please?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol, Lawler is so, so bad.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha nice Tout from Bork quitting WWE.....he'll be back in 90 days.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I really do try to enjoy this show every week, but it's really just three hours of people I don't care about with maybe 10 minutes of Jericho if I'm lucky. Not a complaint, just an funny observation on how my Raw viewing is purely out of habit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Yes, you're absolutely right. No one would have pulled her aside to tell her to stop if they thought it was an issue or she wasn't instructed to go that way.


this is the same company who thinks its ok for Cena to give us that fucking smile week in and week out.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

attitudEra said:


> why isn't eve GM? AJ as GM just....I don't know, it just looks weird.


she is Booker's assistant


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alberto Dorito does a shitty job of mocking other superstars....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I feel bad for Cole


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Baby be a simple, a simple kind of fella.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> Sadly, I feel like that's the case for 90% of the threads on here (and any wrestling forum, really).


I only like to slut shame the men. It's far more entertaining.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheKaiser said:


> lol, no wonder WWE doesn't care much about the Internet community, you're all too fickle to pin down week to week!


It could also be because we're not one collective mind -- we're all individuals with different opinions.

Maybe.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I've really enjoyed all 3 hour raws sofar. And love AJ as a GM. Just as easy to get pissed off at a face as she is to get pissed off to a heel. No "I'm an evil GM so I screw over all the faces". Much more grey area, and less black and white. Not my favorite GM ever, but such an improvement compared to the Anon GM or the weekly guesthosts. God those shows were horrible, no direction whatsoever... Can you imagine if the Kardashian woman was the GM this week? DJ Pauly D last week? Would make no sense whatsoever...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Grand Theft Auto & Cheating to Win = Babyface!


And in the land of WWE, next year someone will do the exact same thing as a heel and they will get shamed on the mic for doing it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Sheamus to cost orton? to set up triple threat.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

WrestleMania on NBC? 40 minutes of that will be HHH/Taker and the other 20 will be Cena/Rock.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Orton looks like he bathes in Sheamus's hair dye.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Wonder how the rating for this Raw will turn out, tbh.


----------



## rixmix (Aug 6, 2012)

FROM WWE.COM

Brock Lesnar touts that hes leaving WWE

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-08-20/brock-lesnar-leaves-wwe-26046827


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I only like to slut shame the men. It's far more entertaining.


(Y)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punks opponent will be stone cold steve austin mark my words


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

so WM 28 for free on NBC this saturday at 9? anybody else see that or hear about it?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

The match has actually been pretty solid.

Too bad the commentary isn't even mentioning it.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.tout.com/m/lhclkr


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god this back and forth is just horrible.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> so WM 28 for free on NBC this saturday at 9? anybody else see that or hear about it?


I did indeed see that.

They did it last year too.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Alberto Dorito does a shitty job of mocking other superstars....


This is really ironic


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Did Orton just use the neckbreaker Punk uses? Does Orton do any of his own moves?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh man, there's still another two hours of this. :delrio


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Skyfall said:


> so WM 28 for free on NBC this saturday at 9? anybody else see that or hear about it?


Is it the whole show or just the big matches? I'll gladly DVR Punk/Jericho and Taker/Trips.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why the fuck are the faces so mean and spiteful? :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Alberto Dorito does a shitty job


You could have just stopped there. :cool2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Buckley said:


> I did indeed see that.
> 
> They did it last year too.


They do it every year. It's like an hour long highlight show, that's it.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

JY57 said:


> she is Booker's assistant


damn she is? I don't watch smackdown at all, I knew booker was GM so I might watch it this friday because RAW right now is just.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Did Orton just use the neckbreaker Punk uses? Does Orton do any of his own moves?


Because a neckbreaker is wrestler-exclusive.....:StephenA


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

"What does that feel like?"

"Let's just say the next 5 seconds are a blank."

Flipping off the camera? No-no. Kicking someone in the back of the head so hard that they suffer a temporary black out? A-OK.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's embarrassing that whenever a wrestler is on commentary, they put over the talent in the ring more than the actual commentators do.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

USUALLY he does this outside the ring.

VINTAGE Orton.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao at this finish.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"You're a tattletale!" :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wait, when did Del Rio blatantly rip off Carlito's finisher?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TATTLE TAIL


----------



## I'mBatman (Aug 12, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Alberto Dorito does a shitty job of mocking other superstars....



Alberto Dorito 
lol good one 
you should teach him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The good ol' days when Orton would slam his fists on the mat too hard and fuck up his own shoulder. :lmao
Funny shit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sheamus is a snitch


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HOW is Sheamus the face in this feud? Fucking HOW? :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Fucking Shaymoose.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sheamus seems like a heel to me...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Interesting finish I guess. I'm sure ADR will somehow get a title match still though.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Told ya Del Rio would losse tonight.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Sheamus is the least over heel on the roster.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> Wait, when did Del Rio blatantly rip off Carlito's finisher?


He does that pretty often, sometimes to the arm. But considering Primo/Epico use it as well, it's kinda strange.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I guess it's ok to have the guy on the outside grab the ref.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Amber B said:


> The good ol' days when Orton would slam his fists on the mat too hard and fuck up his own shoulder. :lmao
> Funny shit.


Wait what?

That can't be real.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

wwe got the faces and heel mixed up.......jeeezzz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did I just hear Cole yell "You're a tattle tale!". Doesn't the Be a Star campaign encourage tattle-tales? 

Seriously, how is Del Rio the heel here??? I am going to keep asking that question. He's been bullied and fucked around with this whole feud almost.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I think that tonight is the night that I have finally gotten sick of Seamus.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Are they trying to turn Sheamus heel or what?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I completely ignored this entire match. Was it any good?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I completely ignored this entire match. Was it any good?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Del Rio puts his foot on the rope=heel. Orton puts his foot on the rope=face.

This is WWE logic for you.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I find it funny when Cole yells. Except for when he's yelling "IT'S CHYNA! IT'S CHYNA! IT'S CHYNA!" Besides that.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Well they say what goes around comes around.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone finds it hilarious how Alberto is still being rewarded title shot after title shot?


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

Jerry Lawler isn't even on the same planet anymore.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TOUGH LUCK, FELLA.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I never really understood Orton's backbreaker. You hurt your opponents back, with their own back???


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Mikecala98 said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/lhclkr


:bosh

butt seriously, he's faced all credible names on the roster that could actually give him a fight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

man i hate WWE typical faces. and Face Lawler twice as much


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why am I watchign this... I think amber is right... this crack. *twitch* Someone at least gag Lawler... please...


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Jerry Lawler on a top babyface:

"He finds humour in misfortunes of others"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

did anyone else just see punks interview get cut to commercial? or was it just me


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I completely ignored this entire match. Was it any good?


It was alright, the pacing was bad, but had some good moments.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

They cut to the commercials while in the middle of a video segment.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE using TMZ interviewers now like TNA. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Seriously Lawler? SO Ricardo wasn't yelling at the fucking referee last night? :lmao

Punk's right, but again, attacking commentators, AJ, everyone but the person who needs to be attacked: Cena. Boring.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk looks like he knows where to get some good booger sugar.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Sky you silly cunts, that Punk interview is part of the show, you're not meant to go to fucking ads now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How is Punk's win controversial when it was done perfectly within the structure of the rules? 

He outsmarted Cena. Boo Hoo.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

What do you want to bet that CM Punk's opponent will be John Cena?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

inb4 "LOL I can't respec him he only drawz 2.15676 in the 5th quarter"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

You know if this was the Mafia, that little stunt Sheamus pulled would have culminated with the Great White ending up in a ditch off some country side road with 2 in the back of the head.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk looks fucked up. Like he's been on a binge for months and hasn't slept.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

King - "sometimes you need to find humor in the misfortune of others"

By the way, we're against bullying


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Punk promo? UK went straight to ads.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Wait what?
> 
> That can't be real.


Yep, in 2010 against Edge at Over the Limit, he was pounding the mat and legit separated his shoulder. You can see him stop and grab his shoulder.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Did I just hear Cole yell "You're a tattle tale!". Doesn't the Be a Star campaign encourage tattle-tales?
> 
> Seriously, how is Del Rio the heel here??? I am going to keep asking that question. He's been bullied and fucked around with this whole feud almost.


Check out David Shoemaker's latest article on grantland.com...it's a preview of Summerslam but it talks about throughout the history of WWE, for some reason, they book faces with some questionable character traits. It applies completely to ADR and Sheamus.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

GonGetGot said:


> well im done with WWE for now... taking another break. I just cant be bothering watching this terrible shit so intead of complaining every week im out. Thank god football season is starting


Of all times, you say this now? Great show so far. Every single segment has advanced a storyline. That's what you want from a wrestling show.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brye said:


> WWE using TMZ interviewers now like TNA. :lmao


I've actually been hoping they would use some of those backstage videos on air. I like them.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus wins match with shoe with foot on rope = CLEAN

Punk wins triple threat twice = CONTROVERSY


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Typical bloody Sky. Cut out the whole Punk interview, it's part of the show you mugs!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

That was a good backstage interview from Punk


----------



## Honeymonster (Apr 3, 2012)

Waiting to see if they'll mention Cesaro winning the us title on this show, hopinga proper midcard feud can come out of it, hes actually a decent wrestler, unlike santino


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Punk looks fucked up. Like he's been on a binge for months and hasn't slept.


I'll say. He should be glad he didn't wake up on some freighter bound for China.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sky Sports doesn't respect CM Punk.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Punk interrupted by Ross Kemp fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

preferred when Taker was asking for respect over Punk. Just turn the guy full heel and demand it instead of him asking for it and still getting cheered than a majority of babyfaces.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder what the next match is going to be


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I've actually been hoping they would use some of those backstage videos on air. I like them.


I like it as well. I just find it funny they're doing the whole random guy with a camera interviewing.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Yep, in 2010 against Edge at Over the Limit, he was pounding the mat and legit separated his shoulder. You can see him stop and grab his shoulder.



:no:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Grand Theft Auto & Cheating to Win = Babyface!


Eddie Guerrero ring a bell? They don't all need to be bland and cookie cutter, you know.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure if it's already been said, but Lesnar (via tout) just said he's not coming back.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Punk to name Hornswoggle as his opponent :vince2


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice promo from Punk. Hopefully they keep him away from the watered down stuff he was doing during his feud with Bryan.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Wait...there was a Punk interview in there somewhere? Not on my stream...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> I'll say. He should be glad he didn't wake up on some freighter bound for China.


One Night in China

:argh::argh::argh::argh::argh:


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, I miss how the mid-card titles were relevant once upon a time.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Let me get this staright. Punk will pick his oppenent for his next title defense. But AJ has to aprove it?? What is the point of him pick a oppenent only to have AJ say no.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Who the fuck is the prick and the cunt in the ring?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> How is Punk's win controversial when it was done perfectly within the structure of the rules?
> 
> He outsmarted Cena. Boo Hoo.



:vince2:vince2 Dumb as fuck argument what was he supposed to do,let Cena get the pin?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Foreigners are evil. WWE told me so.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Aksana's voice is like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Then we have to wait with the Raw logo until we catch back up again. Nice.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Aksana looks fucking hot


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, I like Cesaro a lot. However, saying one word in five languages is not "addressing the WWE Universe in five languages".

Hoping for the European championship to come back.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Claudio. He's just such a lovable guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tout is such a complete waste.:lol


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

What was Punk promo about? Fucking Sky decided to show Ross Kemp instead..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

THE RYBACK


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Your new U.S CHAMPION!


----------



## Majesty (Feb 7, 2012)

Why does she look like an older Mila Kunas? Or however her name is spelled


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Honeymonster said:


> Waiting to see if they'll mention Cesaro winning the us title on this show, hopinga proper midcard feud can come out of it, hes actually a decent wrestler, unlike santino


We'll, their was his mention


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

oh my god can they stop playing this fucking song already


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Aksana's voice is like nails on a chalkboard


Her face is like a needle in a vein.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

I like Cesaro, but his finishing move is just so.. unk2


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh shit, was that Erik Spoelstra?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

boring get to commercial already so we can get to a match


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> THE RYBACK


Hahahaha.

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Did Orton just use the neckbreaker Punk uses? Does Orton do any of his own moves?


 It was a reverse neckbreaker CM Punk didnt invent it lol. Actually he reversed a doubble arm ddt into a neckbreaker. I mean the orton hate is just childish


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

:ass Aksana can get it ...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Brye said:


> THE RYBACK


OMG, LMFAO. I was drinking water and you made me spit it out. Where the fuck is that pic from?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Hanging out with Eve...Sheamus's heel actions continue.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BE A STAR....fuck this shit


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

"If you squeeze them, they make noises"---Sheamus.

This is how they plug a toy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Aksana's voice is like nails on a chalkboard


that's what gag's are for


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes because we all care about this bullshit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lets show Cesaro winning the title, but instead of putting him on TV to follow it up, lets RECAP SUMMERSLAM AXXESS.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Domenico said:


> I like Cesaro, but his finishing move is just so.. unk2


The uppercut is way better.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

why are they showing the exact same video package as last night? why the fuck did people pay to see a lame video package on RAW for free???


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Such a cute clip of that baby with the Sheamus doll recognizing the real Sheamus and pointing to him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

These 3 hour RAWs kill me. I'm already drained, and we're just getting into the second hour.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A guy from Jersey Shore is against Bullying? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> THE RYBACK


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

stone cold can show up for this gay party but not appear on raw or anything?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Filler. Filler. Filler. FILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLER.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck you linda mcmahon


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Wait what?
> 
> That can't be real.


Oh yes it is.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdft2g_over-the-limit-2010-randy-orton-vs_sport


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty fucking cool.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck this 'Be A Star' shit man. Stop shoving it down our fucking throats.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Domenico said:


> I like Cesaro, but his finishing move is just so.. unk2


It looks like the RASSLIN' move in South Park where everyone goes "...the fuck is this?!"


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Even though the thread is easy to keep up with lately, i still don't bother to open up the window very often and actually watch WWE. Sad.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

They better put ziggler vs y2j soon or I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck Jersey Shore. Seriously.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

VRsick said:


> stone cold can show up for this gay party but not appear on raw or anything?


As if he's obligated to appear on TV...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> OMG, LMFAO. I was drinking water and you made me spit it out. Where the fuck is that pic from?


:lmao

I wish I knew. Saw it on reddit.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

C'Mon Sandow. Save us from this blob of shit!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh no not him! Where is our savior??


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Giving away this recap from last night for free now...I feel ripped off. $50+ down the drain.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Brodus Clay.

Switch the channel, unless Sandow is involved.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Go fall in a pit, Brodus.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Fucking Brodus.... Sandow save us.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Never been so excited to see Brodus Clay! Must mean Sandow isn't far behind!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Please kill Brodus Cunt, Sandow.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

no reaction


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

FUNKASARUS VS OUR MARTYR PLEASE!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why does he announce Cameron and Naomi? Never understood that.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Be A Star shit followed by Brodus Clay. Seriously can't think of anything worse.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Please Sandow save us from this simpleminded frivolous drivel. Thank you!!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Does Brodus ever get any type of reaction?


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Damien Sandow now needs to beat up Brodus


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off you fat cunt


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ass all over the place. I remember so many people claiming I was overreacting (cause of how much I hated him) to Brodus Clay when he first debuted. Now those same people can't stand him.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WashingtonD said:


> Be A Star shit followed by Brodus Clay. Seriously can't think of anything worse.


Your complaints on my screen. (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Be A Star is a good cause but man its so stupid having heels being shown on tv at those events. They can be there but why show it on tv. We just had Del Rio vs Orton and him actually being a heel then we get this with Rio at the event. 

I swear i thought Brodus was extinct. Everytime i think they are gonna add something to his character they dont. Show fucked him up and he comes back the same, Sandow fucks him up and he is still the same.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

After all these entrances, he still can't stay in rhythm with the song


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I've never been so bored with an entrance.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Why does he announce Cameron and Naomi? Never understood that.


So we can look out for :ass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> Let me get this staright. Punk will pick his oppenent for his next title defense. But AJ has to aprove it?? What is the point of him pick a oppenent only to have AJ say no.


Watch his opponent be AJ.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Just have Naomi and Cameron be like the Nitro Girls and push Clay off a cliff.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Sandow please...

Please God...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

No one cares at all about Clay in the crowd. Why is WWE still pushing him? This gimmick has failed.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

save_us.sandow


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God dayum Cameron and Naomi.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Supersized Flash Funk ...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sandow will come soon.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Brodus Clay's hair is so funny today.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Naomi still has that weave in. :lol


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

ad break for the UK, recap of some shitty event nobody cares about, fat shit comes out, skip to break

Yeah fuck wwf


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

omg so many entrances then commercials. is he facing Tung. I could see it now a reverse of last week. He is gonna win then Sandow comes outs, looks like Tung is gonna win only for Clay to win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brodus would be a lot more bearable if he wasn't smiling and ugly at the same time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm beginning to fall asleep hope I don't miss Jericho vs Ziggler rematch


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought Brodus Clay was a mildly humorous novelty act at first. As always, WWE has run it into the ground, ignored the running into the ground, and continued digging.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Did 3 hour Monday Nitros have any overload of constant recaps?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Be A Star is a good cause but man its so stupid having heels being shown on tv at those events. They can be there but why show it on tv. We just had Del Rio vs Orton and him actually being a heel then we get this with Rio at the event.
> 
> I swear i thought Brodus was extinct. Everytime i think they are gonna add something to his character they dont. *Show fucked him up and he comes back the same, Sandow fucks him up and he is still the same*.


I was just thinking this. Every time Brodus gets his ass whipped, he comes right back smiling and dancing.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

A lot of people can't stand Brodus, but he's a lot more entertaining than some generic schmuck. They need to add a little more depth to him though instead of this:

Arrive
Dance
Squash
Leave


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This match going 15 mins


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Naomi still has that weave in. :lol


Brazilian wavy is fucking expensive.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

imagine if Brodus Clay beats Sandow. just imagine.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The day the gimmick ends is the day we know Vince no longer has jungle fever.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ah so much hate for Clay..no reaction..thats funny..like the "savior" gets a reaction
I can't wait to taste your tears of unfathomable sadness when he loses


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It has been 2 weeks since Sandow attacked him? Why haven't they followed that up? Hope he shows up tonight!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

and we DO go to another break. The PAIN, THE MISERY, TAKE ME AWAY MEN IN WHITE COATS PLEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZE


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Brodus would be a lot more bearable if he wasn't smiling and ugly at the same time.












Repent.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Brodus would be a lot more bearable if he wasn't smiling and ugly at the same time.


Or if he wore longer trousers


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lol, just realized someone pointed out Brodus Clay no-sells John Cena style.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Y2Raven said:


> Did 3 hour Monday Nitros have any overload of constant recaps?


Nope.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

they couldn't use this stipulation for last nights match?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

you're welcome got muted on stream


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Or if he wore longer trousers


I believe this is the key.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Our savior arrives!!! :mark:


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

oh yes Mr.Sandow! You're welcome.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HALLEJUAHHHH!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

brodus getting fatter by the day


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Headliner said:


> The day the gimmick ends is the day we know Vince no longer has jungle fever.


You serious??


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Save us Sandow


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that theme's gotta go


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here comes our saviour!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Got damn Sandow got no reaction. Which means this match is going to get.......no reaction.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Clay's hair has a "There's Something about Mary" vibe about it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

crowds pretty quiet can't blame them this raw is tiring


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

the intellectual savior of the masses!!! thank heavens


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you, based Sandow.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Our martyr has arrived.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sandow will save us


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The stage always looks awesome when Sandow is making his entrance.


----------



## rixmix (Aug 6, 2012)

dancing baffoon

lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

bulklogan said:


> You serious??


Yes. I'm serious. Is there a problem?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Shitty ass crowd.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope sandow writes clay off tv for good


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

Lol Sandow comes out to no reaction. So much for savior


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

dat pink.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

I like Sandow :<


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I completely forgot Funkasauras was out there over the commercial break.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sandow came out to silence, hmm..


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Cole, I don't give a flying fuck what Khloe Kardashian thinks.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

SAVE US Sandow!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol, Lawler is going to morally argue for the face K2K2 now


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder how long it will take for you guys to start hating Sandow, saying "I ALWAYZ HATED THIS BEARDED PRICK!!!"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Sandow came out to silence, hmm..


They are in awe.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

what a stupid theme song sandow has he is cool though


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Sandow came out to silence, hmm..


To be fair tho, crowd sucks today.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

King is going to snitch now


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"I'ma slap you..." - Lawler.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Good god, 247 pounds?


----------



## rixmix (Aug 6, 2012)

fuck u jerry


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i wish brodus would get off my screen too...that fucking leg jiggle he does makes me wanna vomit.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lawler: "This guy, what does he call himself, an intellectual savior? Come on. 'Intellectual' isn't even a real word. Good thing I can't hear him over the 'Let's go Sheamus' chants that are still going. He borrowed it!"


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

The voices of Naomi and Cameron are so annoying when they are yelling.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

these ignoramuses don't deserve to witness the greatness that is damien sandow.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Crowd is so freaking dead, kinda surprised.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yes. I'm serious. Is there a problem?


I guess Vince can't be down with the black girls. :no:


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nighthunter said:


> To be fair tho, crowd sucks today.


Idk they were on their feet for Orton...And booed Heyman pretty hard.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm going to slap you


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Yes. I'm serious. Is there a problem?


Well I just reported you anyway. Twat.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

bazzer said:


> Yeah fuck wwf


no, the WWF wouldnt do this shit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

just thinking you know how they have Cara lights on during his matches. wouldnt it be so awesome if they had Brodus' disco ball and lights during his matches


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

GO GO SANDOW


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

bulklogan said:


> Well I just reported you anyway. Twat.


Hhhhhhhhhhhhwhat?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

My fucking god Clay is an intolerable blimp. So fucking crap.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

-_-


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is slowly withering away with all these rollup/small package wins.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

no fucks given crowd reaction


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Hallelujah Sandow saves us


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Was it a clean victory, Lawler?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Got him!

He got got..


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Hopefully the Clay/Sandow feud is over. This feud is going nowhere.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Sandow's face :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dustin Diamond wins again!


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Cameron and naomi heel turn plz


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HALLELUJAH!


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

bulklogan said:


> Well I just reported you anyway. Twat.


We're watching a Damien Sandow match, don't act like an ignoramous.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Lawler criticizes Sandow for using the tights...

Praises Sheamus for using a shoe.

The fuckery.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

get in the ring and start shakjing your asses


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

oh fuck me, Sandow wins and Clay is using heel tactics?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck off, you useless fat fuck.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

all babyfaces act like heels these days.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

SIGH Lawler, "Bad sportsmanship??? huuuuuh?"


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

oh god the kids -___-


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

that was uncalled for, this morbidly obese buffoon should be ashamed


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good God, between Sheamus stealing cars, Cena whining about a loss that wasn't controversial, and Brodus beating up people after he loses, the babyfaces in this company are assholes!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Brodus and Sheamus are FACES. FUCKING WHAT.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Did Cameron just do what I think she did?

Going back to the roots.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you, Clay!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Seriously.........


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

ZOMG BURIED!!!111


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

LMAO at this fucking roster. Jesus fucking Christ this is sad. Oh look, there are the kiddies. You are so nice and thoughtful Vince. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So, is this feud over?

RECAP time


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish brodus would fuck off.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

great finish, like this both look bad.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

God damnit, I've gotten to the point where I'm trying to fast-forward my stream


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

bazzer said:


> We're watching a Damien Sandow match, don't act like an ignoramous.


Lol, yes i got distracted & shouldn't have.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bulklogan said:


> Well I just reported you anyway. Twat.


:lmao


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Remember kids: if you get to be fat ugly cunt, you get to dance with sexy women.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:StephenA romper room


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The pedosaurus strikes again


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

They could bring AJ with the kids to dance with Clay, that won't make a difference. :troll


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I really don't get why kids get in the ring and dance with him


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sandow won and Clay still dances at the end.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Jerry 'The condoner' Lawler.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I really don't get why kids get in the ring and dance with him


It's cute and harmless.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Damien Sandow has delivered us from the oafish simpleton known as Brodus Clay. My thanks.

Sucks about after the match, but a win is a win!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

bulklogan said:


> Well I just reported you anyway. Twat.


LOL.

1) He's an admin.

2) A former writer named Court Baurer said on his podcast with Konnan that Vince has a thing for what Vince calls "Brown Sugar", especially when it comes to Booker T's wife.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Word on the street? Anyone else just see Kofi's tweet?

I haven't heard that phrase in years, goodness.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> :lmao


You better ban Headliner for that racist comment!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

At least we got a Sandow win and cartwheel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

These faces are dickheads.
HBK must be a master with his Twittah machine to tweet with one hand.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Green Light said:


> The pedosaurus strikes again


God, your avatar made that comment so muuuuuch better!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Every time I see Brodus Clay, I feel like I'm watching a complete spoof of actual wrestling.


Amber B said:


> I guess Vince can't be down with the black girls. :no:


But, but, but what would Linda think?!!


bulklogan said:


> Well I just reported you anyway. Twat.


And who is going to do something?:lmao


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish they would shut up about Trips ... It's 2012, Trips, push some talent ...


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Isnt that the wrong arm lol?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

sandow is average, another chris nowitski, dean douglas, 50 other guys i can't remember. chinese home ceiling for him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Look kids, if you lose, get angry, and sit on someone. That's how a face does it. Be a STAR.

Did WWE forget how to book faces?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

bazzer said:


> You better ban Headliner for that racist comment!


Fucking Headliner, what a cunt. It was completely uncalled for and I demand he answers for his crimes as an ignoramus!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Arrive.
Lose.
Beatdown winner.
Dance with children.

Yeah, seems legit.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL.
> 
> 1) He's an admin.
> 
> 2) A former writer named Court Baurer said on his podcast with Konnan that Vince has a thing for what Vince calls "Brown Sugar", especially when it comes to Booker T's wife.


1) I don't care, he's still a twat

2) Brown Sugar is not jungle fever. Obscure & tedious reference but I applaud you for standing up for a racist comment. well done my friend.

Anybody else?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The local house show ads have been hilariously bad lately.


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> Arrive.
> Lose.
> Beatdown winner.
> Dance with children.
> ...


:gun:


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

WWE, bring back Gene Snitsky!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Every time I see Brodus Clay, I feel like I'm watching a complete spoof of actual wrestling.
> 
> But, but, but what would Linda think?!!
> 
> And who is going to do something?:lmao


You tyrant! A batman will rise up to become the hero that we deserve.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Fucking Headliner, what a cunt. It was completely uncalled for and I demand he answers for his crimes as an ignoramus!


Don't worry, I called my lawyer. We're planning on suing him.
The site is going offline, sorry but it's a small price to pay.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

just showed a commercial for Night of Champions. already have my ticket : but they mainly talked bout Cena and Punk so somehow i think we will be getting a feud between them.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

bulklogan said:


> 1) *I don't care, he's still a twat*
> 
> 2) Brown Sugar is not jungle fever. Obscure & tedious reference but I applaud you for standing up for a racist comment. well done my friend.
> 
> Anybody else?


You are what you eat son.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner better hide, the internet police will be coming for him, as for the other guy I sent a waaaaambulance to give 10cc of fucks stat.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

When I see Sandow, I can't help but think of this:
http://youtu.be/EBQWitPVM9I


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

bulklogan said:


> 1) I don't care, he's still a twat
> 
> 2) Brown Sugar is not jungle fever. Obscure & tedious reference but I applaud you for standing up for a racist comment. well done my friend.
> 
> Anybody else?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That house show ad has me wondering, where is the Raw after Mania 29 gonna be? Has it been announced?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

bazzer said:


> You better ban Headliner for that racist comment!


Either you are really dense or you're joshing me.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> Isnt that the wrong arm lol?


uh, what?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

NearFall said:


> Headliner better hide, the internet police will be coming for him, as for the other guy I sent a waaaaambulance to give 10cc of fucks stat.


We coming for you ******?


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

bulklogan said:


> 1) I don't care, he's still a twat
> 
> 2) Brown Sugar is not jungle fever. Obscure & tedious reference but I applaud you for standing up for a racist comment. well done my friend.
> 
> Anybody else?


How about: shut up and stop fucking whinning like a 10 year old kid who just got done with a session of "Feelings: What Not To Say To African-Americans".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL.
> 
> 1) He's an admin.
> *
> 2) A former writer named Court Baurer said on his podcast with Konnan that Vince has a thing for what Vince calls "Brown Sugar", especially when it comes to Booker T's wife*.


Even better.:lmao

I can picture Vince looking at a random hot black chick backstage like "Johnny, look at that HAWTT BROWN SUGAAAAA." in his voice. "GET HER ON TV IMMEDIATELY. GOT DAMN"


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Ryan said:


> You are what you eat son.


 Twat is another word for cunt?

Welp, I learned something new today.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Man, I am so in-and-out of this episode. Time to re-heat some meatballs.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So WWE has no idea how to book babyfaces anymore. Is it some sort of situation where working for Vinny Mac makes you forget how basic morality works? Because I'd imagine that's a thing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Trying to sit through this is like a fucking endurance test.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WHAT ARE YOU FEELING? BROCKS RESPONSIBLE FOR THE FEELING THAT YOUR'RE FEELING


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Either you are really dense or you're joshing me.


I don't want him banned. That's not good enough. I want his head on a pike for that comment.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

THE END IS NIGHHHH


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

recaping recaps, yeeeah boi!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why do they keep cutting to the crowd during promos?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

That is such an ugly lamp.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Twat is another word for cunt?
> 
> Welp, I learned something new today.


Mhmm it's a case of English motherfucker.... do you speak it!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

lmao at that random boo


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

rofl i loved the "BOOOO"


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

How come HBK doesn't get a robot arm? Unfair.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

bazzer said:


> How about: shut up and stop fucking whinning like a 10 year old kid who just got done with a session of "Feelings: What Not To Say To African-Americans".


Lol, did I upset you.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yeh shawn, that's right. You'll never know when that day will come. You know, you only retired, or claimed to be "done for good", what, 5 times?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What is this all leading to?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this seems really awkward..


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Brock broke both HHH and HBK.

Ball is in your court now, Bane.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

millions on PPV lol'd


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

What is HBK trying to say though?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i keep expecting Taker to come out in the end to confront Lesnar. They keep talking like HHH is done. If HHH was truly retired this would be a 3 hour blowjob for HHH. When you talk about End of an Era between HHH and Taker and that it wasnt actually the end. Seeing how Lesnar supposedly ended HHH, Taker would be the only other option. If they fight before Mania i could see Rock being the only option left for Lesnar.

Man looks amazing now. Whole crowd quiet as hell listening to the words of Michaels.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

rixmix said:


> hope these kids all die in a freak accident


Aw, that's a little mean, don't ya think? 

I don't mind Brodus Funkasaurwhatever in small doses. I actually find him him oddly endearing. Should I be embarrassed by this? :argh:


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Did he just say Triple H is a lawyer?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

What...in the blue hell is Shawn talking about?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Shawn Michaels via Satellite...Lulz.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh snap...HBK and HHH both lost there smile


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

feel like I'm watching a documentary


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That lamp does NOT go with the room.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

wow, this sounds exactly like alberto del rio's crowd reaction


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So waitaminute, Triple H is "The Game" *AND* he's a "warrior" so is he Dragon Warrior!?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This promo is absolutely boring. There should be more people booing this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Even better.:lmao
> 
> I can picture Vince looking at a random hot black chick backstage like "Johnny, look at that HAWTT BROWN SUGAAAAA." in his voice. "GET HER ON TV IMMEDIATELY. GOT DAMN"


Court said that Vince would rub his thighs together when talking about "brown sugar" and that it was super awkward because Steph usually sat right next to Vince.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

scrilla said:


> millions on PPV lol'd


Well if you count the streams...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

HHH is a lawyer? oh warrior.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, cause HHH never did anything shady in the ring.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

bulklogan said:


> Lol, did I upset you.


Who's the kid that cried over a comment and reported someone? 
Be a star, not a tattle tale.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

scrilla said:


> millions on PPV lol'd


you know those guys who streamed it


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I want to take this seriously, but oh god, with the inclusion of the still images, I am losing it. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That lighting is making him look less cock eyed. Screw his wrestling ability, Shawn's looks during his prime were second to none.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Triple H is a warrior. He always has been.."


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what the fuck is he even talking about i completely zoned out


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok ... Shawn Michaels just said that Triple H was a "man of INTEGRITY" ...


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

So HHH is Jesus and HBK is his cross.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

**Que Lesnar breaking into Michaels home and beating him down as his wife screams.*

(Miss you, Attitude Era.)


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, seeing some of the posts here....that lamp really ruins that room.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Yawn.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Even better.:lmao
> 
> I can picture Vince looking at a random hot black chick backstage like "Johnny, look at that HAWTT BROWN SUGAAAAA." in his voice. "GET HER ON TV IMMEDIATELY. GOT DAMN"


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> "Triple H is a warrior. He always has been.."


I forgot how silly HHH looks without facial hair.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

This young fella called HHH is getting a push.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HBK:Hunter..I have always loved you


damn..called it


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HBK sounds like he's been hangin with Scott Hall right now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Man, Tony Little got old. And yet, ponytail intact.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok Shawn please get to the point.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"It isn't easy to look your friend in the eye..."

Well, we all know that Shawn..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Shawn gets more sobby than Alfred in Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Rrrrrrzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

So when will the camera go off to an image of Lesnar dry humping HBK?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Get to the point Shawn, i've got bears to hunt.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't think this was the right part of the show for this. Would've worked better in person too.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Triple H lost his smile?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Now that the lamp has been pointed out I can't ignore it. Looks like something picked up at an ill-advised trip to the thrift shop. Sometimes a bargain isn't a bargain.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

bazzer said:


> Who's the kid that cried over a comment and reported someone?
> Be a star, not a tattle tale.


Lol, be a star, turn a blind eye?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Man of honor? He hit you in the back with a sledgehammer..he used politics to get a title handed to him out of a suitcase. [email protected] crowd being DEAD


----------



## Lord Nox (Apr 19, 2011)

Get that f'cking lamp out of the room!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AND IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This segment blows big time.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

HBK sounding like Scott Steiner with you deserve what you deserve with what you got.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why wasn't Shawn there last night? Since when can't you travel with a broken arm?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel like Shawn Michaels is speed dating Triple H.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> 2) A former writer named Court Baurer said on his podcast with Konnan that Vince has a thing for what Vince calls "Brown Sugar", especially when it comes to Booker T's wife.


LMAO! That's gold.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Poor Shawn, can never make eye contact with the camera.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

if we loved him why did summerslam crowd chant you tapped out after he lost?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

HBK loves HHH. Such sensual brotherly love between the showstoppers and the master of the shovel.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That lamp sold the fuck out of that segment.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you for a job well done HHH.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Showing just stills makes it seem like HHH just died or something.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Well that was pointless.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"I love lamp." - the worst interior decorator ever


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shawn is a true friend. HHH tried to break his back again with a sledgehammer and he's still his number one butt buddy.
Friendship. 

HHH was probably directing that promo.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Note to WWE: Stop making HBK look like Triple H's bitch


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HBK about to propose to Hunter. *grabs tissue box*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Well that was stupid


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well that was nauseating


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> Why wasn't Shawn there last night? Since when can't you travel with a broken arm?


Nope. He wasn't a Summerslam either.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*!*



Amazing_Cult said:


> Brock broke both HHH and HBK.
> 
> Ball is in your court now, Bane.


Bane brought Gotham to it's knees. Lesnar need to be bothe WHC and WWE champ to do that

God, can we stop the pity party for HHH? He just lost a match for crying out loud!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

You guys are criticizing a lamp? lol wtf


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

Evilerk said:


> HBK:Hunter..I have always loved you


You fucking called it. 

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, that was incredibly dull and pointless.


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

bulklogan said:


> Lol, be a star, turn a blind eye?


Oh stop fucking bitching and grow a pair


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> Man, Tony Little got old. And yet, ponytail intact.












:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> "I love lamp." - the worst interior decorator ever


Hey, hey, hey fuck you!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shawn's house looks like its wall to wall wood paneling.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

well that interview was all over the fucking place.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I forgot that HBK's entire career was just being HHH's buddy. ~___~


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

GB Cycling Road to glory? Marginal gains, money, talent, hard work, and PED's.


Hmmm. Sounds familiar.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

When are they gonna show the HHH Tribute video. they are really going with this its the end for HHH. didnt freaking Lesnar break his arm about a month ago.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I tuned the show out... the thread was far more entertaining for the past half hour or so XD


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

"YOU TAPPED OUT!"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Just wait for Survivor Series....*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

i honestly don't understand the point of what just happened, the last sentence is all that i got from it. he's not gonna retire till wm 30 maineventing against every hall of famer in a 1000 on 1 handicapped match cuz it's hhh and he needs the spotlight.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> You guys are criticizing a lamp? lol wtf


The lamp did not go with the wood at all, it looked like Shawn just picked it up at a flea market and said "This will go great in my man den."

Dude has no class, simply put. If you think that lamp looks good in that room, I don't know what to say, playboy. :kobe3


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

The ugliness of that lamp will haunt me in my dreams.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"In memory of HHH's arm, 1969-2012"


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

bulklogan said:


> Lol, be a star, turn a blind eye?


Listen here you faecal fucking jizz licker, this forum is tolerant of most bullshit, even your semen swallowing sibling sucking ways.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Court said that Vince would rub his thighs together when talking about "brown sugar" and that it was super awkward because Steph usually sat right next to Vince.


:lmao :lmao

I could so picture this whole thing.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

TONAIT IS DA NAITTTTT


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Brye said:


> I forgot that HBK's entire career was just being HHH's buddy. ~___~


You're wrong, it was also about being HHH's foe..


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Give me a diva's match with anything resembling a storyline, Otunga vs... well I don't know against who, hope it's not something as "simple" as Tensai, a decent tag between former foe's teamed up, a short punk segment, and a Main Event Ziggler Jericho showstealer and I'll be happy as balls...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh Christ, how long was that promo? Felt like 25 minutes.

He kept beating around the bush without saying what he meant. Reminded me of the Genesis of McGillicutty.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

OTUNGA


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OTUNGA!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Since she has to approve it...yeah it's going to be Tattoo Jeremiah.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Enter the Crap Show


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oiltunga


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Will Punk pull a Sheamus and name a jobber like Ryder as number one contender?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh shit, he looks so much worse without that goatee.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

He said what?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Harvard Law? Otunga needs to be on Suits


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Otunga with no beard makes him look 40.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Otunga looks so funny without facial hair.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

HHH's arm - Leave the memories alone


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this crowd really needs jericho and ziggler or cena to wake them up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do I have a feeling that Cena is gonna beat on Otunga again?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ITS ALL ABOUT ME ITS ALL ABOUT THE POWER


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Chimel should really be Otunga's personal ring announcer. 

Larvard.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol otunga looks mad young shaved


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh how I've missed this terrible song and homoerotic entrance. (Y)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

not that im complaining, but Cena is conspicuously missing from this show. 

There's only one person punk can pick to be his number 1 contender. Anyone who thinks its gunna be someone other than Cena is nuts. I dont think thats who punk is gunna pick, but AJ is gunna veto his pick, and say its gunna be Cena.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

IT'S ALL ABOUT ME! Otunga is back baby.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

shkyanoo!

edit: LOL BIG SHOW...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Otunga got no sleep during this movie he look older now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now please tell me this "monster" isn't going to lose to Otunga!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Called It


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh god he's fucked


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

No reason to have Otunga get squashed here..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Sucks they are going to feed Otunga to that fat fuck Big Show.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks like Show ditched the camo singlet.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

10 second match right here


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> not that im complaining, but Cena is conspicuously missing from this show.
> 
> There's only one person punk can pick to be his number 1 contender. Anyone who thinks its gunna be someone other than Cena is nuts. I dont think thats who punk is gunna pick, but AJ is gunna veto his pick, and say its gunna be Cena.


That's what the main event is for


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Otunga being startled by Big Show's theme :lmao

He almost appeared offended. If he had a mic, I think he would have said "Well, I never!"


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Please just retire Big Show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Are they turning fucking Big Show fucking face again?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

...is this a Big Show face turn? :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

in b4 big show is a face again.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Otunga without his beard is just not right!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

what the fuck is with this god damn company? turning big show face in 24 hours by having him face otunga? or is this an otunga face turn?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Another Big squash incoming.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DA HAIL IS BIG SHOW DOING OUT THERE?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So...who is C.M. Punk going to pick? John Cena? Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

the C WORD?!?!?!?

#FireJerryLawler


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler: "Yeah he used the C-Word" 

Wow, really? I thought this show was PG! 

(I kid, I kid).


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

jblvdx said:


> HHH's arm - Leave the memories alone*


*and Otunga's goatee


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Guess Big Show out of the title picture!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Otunga/Big Show both have no reaction at all. Why did they do a heel/heel match with two unover heels?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Theres still an hour and 15 minutes left.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> So...who is C.M. Punk going to pick? John Cena? Daniel Bryan?


Heath Slater!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I want to see someone hit someone with a tree limb in a match. Or a tree trunk. Whatever tickles Cole's tree fetish.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

For someone who has been in the wrestling industry for as long as you have, you certainly haven't seen an awful lot have you Jerry.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

quick summary of this match:

big chop, heatbutt, rag doll toss, big chop, big chop, chokeslam, knockout punch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big Show's final cut. I haven't seen him use that move in at least 11 years.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait is Big Show face now?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jerry Lawler might be the worst announcer of all time. And the shame of it is, he used to not be that way at all. 

:lmao at his memory being about a week long... eight days at most.*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

no no no turn otunga face!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Is Big Show an athlete?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So like..is this another Big Show face turn?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> So...who is C.M. Punk going to pick? John Cena? Daniel Bryan?


Derrick Bateman!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

omfg Big Show getting cheered. Casuals are so stupid. Wasnt he heel and awful cuz he was against Cena and Punk a week ago.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wtf is he a face now


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> So...who is C.M. Punk going to pick? John Cena? Daniel Bryan?


Hypnosis.






Spoiler: Cliiiiccck



"You mean Psychosis!"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I think Show is calling it Adobe Premiere now.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

DAT POP FOR THE BIG SHOW


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

why does everyone love that overrated bum Sandow? He is just using the same gimmick we have seen about 10000000 times and you guys love him so bland and boring.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Big Show is still heel, Otunga is the face here.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

oh look it's cena's bitch in a match (the bigger one)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So wait is Big Show face now?


It's so he can face a heel Kane! They'd never turn them without a reason....


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Show was crying after the Triple Threat.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Is Big Show gonna cry again?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

That was one of those times it's hard to argue that Show has to wait to loosen guys up before the WMD.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lol Big Show's pissed off interview.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Big Show's promo is exactly the same way RockAE reacted to the triple threat match. :lmao


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

please retire


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ryback would have eat them up Big Show.:kobe3


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Basic Big Show promo:

"WAAAAAAAH WAAAAAAH WAAAAAAH"


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Big Show is still heel, Otunga is the face here.


Lol that's not what the crowd said.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

"GARHFJAARAGERAGE RAKSHADJSAKHDUJAHD" 

-Big Show, after losing last night.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

You're never gonna get a one on one title match, Big Show.

...

If we're lucky.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT ME....WHAT ABOUT BIG SHOW


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kane and Zack Ryder teaming up...

Nice storyline continuity WWE.

#fuckery


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"When am I going to get a one on one (title) match?!" 

How about when you go on a winning streak over credible opponents. Then we'll talk.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't stand each other? So we're ignoring that they teamed together a few months ago.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dang. I left the room during the match. Came back to a pretty damn good promo.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

This RAW..


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Big Show's promo is exactly the same way RockAE reacted to the triple threat match. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Buckley said:


> Theres still an hour and 15 minutes left.


...and you're still watching it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Backstage promos are the best. They need to bring back the brick wall/fence setup.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

so let me get this straight Jericho/Ziggler open summerslam but on Raw they are one of the last people competing ok then


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wait, Ryder is teaming with the guy that ruined his life? Jesus fuck they destroyed this guy's character.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

_*"WHAT ABOUT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?!?

WHAT ABOUT RAVENNNNNNNNNNNNNNN?!?!?"*_
........I mean, Big Show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I swear Lawler is lying when he says he doesn't use drugs or alcohol. It's the only explanation.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Notice they say nothing about the Kane\Ryder past.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> no no no turn otunga face!


Otunga's lawyer gimmick would never work as a face. Although, neither does Big Show's gimmick. It was a terrible idea to have them both in a match as the crowd was dead.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Buckley said:


> Kane and Zack Ryder teaming up...
> 
> Nice storyline continuity WWE.
> 
> #fuckery


That's the whole point to the match...


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

scrilla said:


> Big Show's promo is exactly the same way RockAE reacted to the triple threat match. :lmao


What, RockAE cried himself to sleep too?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> ...and you're still watching it.



He hasn't posted since.

Probably offed himself by now.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe they've actually gone ahead and just made everybody a tweener now as many of us wanted, but we haven't noticed yet.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Kane and Zack Ryder teaming up...
> 
> Nice storyline continuity WWE.
> 
> #fuckery


AJ did it on purpose... Same reason Miz and DB are together. Because they're rivals.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> Notice they say nothing about the Kane\Ryder past.


...except they did?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I see


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> Notice they say nothing about the Kane\Ryder past.


Except they DID. Is no one actually listening to the show and just fishing for shit to complain about? Seems like it.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Big Show just needs to start smoking in promos again and then he will get his title shot.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what are you talking about? They just said they had problems with their tag partners.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Kane and Zack Ryder teaming up...
> 
> Nice storyline continuity WWE.
> 
> #fuckery



Do you actually listen to the show, or just complain as soon as you see the chance?

Cole said about 3 different times that Kane and Daniel Bryan both have to team up with former adversaries to deal with their anger issues.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Big slow.

WAAUGHghGGhG * chokeslam sign*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wait, Ryder is teaming with the guy that ruined his life? Jesus fuck they destroyed this guy's character.


EVERYTHING IS FORGIVEN BRO.

Kane did legit ruin his kayfabe life though (besides Eve).:lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> ...and you're still watching it.


I always give RAW the benefit of the doubt and stick by it. I'm waiting for the Ziggler/Jericho match, and CM Punk's segment.

This RAW, should have been/had the potential to be a great RAW, considering so much happened last night i.e the Triple Threat match, Ziggler/Jericho, Lesnar/HHH, but so far it's been recap > commerical > recaps and more recaps > commericals.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> Maybe they've actually gone ahead and just made everybody a tweener now as many of us wanted, but we haven't noticed yet.


It's just lazy booking. They had Big Show backstage without a match so they gave him Otunga, another heel. They didn't even bother explaining it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Page 69, time to drink some Drain-O.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Damien Sandow is terrible.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

they are actually showing Cena vs Rock on tv for free, if it were Punk vs Daniel Bryan at OTL or HHH and Taker at mania they would prob charge. Cena vs Rock was great for the crowd noise and atmosphere but match was decent at best. the Finish was pretty bad. Remember watching it and was in shock like wow thats the finish. Felt like DKR to me. Bane is so fucking awesome and bam he is gone in a stupid way.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kevin Rudolph... stop reminding me of that tubby fucker.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If kane loses tonight Ryder will die by Kanes hand


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

No more summerslam theme! end this


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

STOP PLAYING THIS SHIT


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"WOAH!"

Kane's pyro.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

WTFWWE said:


> Damien Sandow is terrible.


Thank you for your irrelevant opinion.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

The absolute worst thing about this company these days is the PPV music. Absolute garbage, all across the board.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> EVERYTHING IS FORGIVEN BRO.
> 
> Kane did legit ruin his kayfabe life though (besides Eve).:lmao


You put me in a wheelchair like 3 times, bro, but it's all good now. Woo, Woo, Woo, you know it!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

kevin rudolf looks like he's at least 40


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like that Wrestlemania thing airing on NBC is just Rock vs. Cena. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK! I'll watch it for Rocky, but I wanted to watch Punk's match as well.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Ryder would be completely justified in kicking Kane in the nuts and walking out on him, right?


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane should bring back his half mask from 2003.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I still like the extra mask he wears.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryder finally gets a Raw match and it's with his tormentor. Boy oh boy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hope Miz learns a thing or two reuniting with his NXT rookie.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Ditcka said:


> That's the whole point to the match...


sorry, this "nightmare pairing" is past it's "use by" date. Its like 6 months after the fucking fact.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Now... they're gonna be partners!"

Nope. Not even a little bit.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

WHERE IS THE DETONATOR!!?!?!?!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"WHERE'S THE TRIGGER?!?" - Kane.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHERE'S THE TRIGGER?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Lawler just say that Bryan and Kane were going to be partners? 

I thought it was Ryder/Kane Vs. Miz/Bryan? 

Did I mishear?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WTFWWE said:


> Damien Sandow is terrible.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Every promo should involve throwing Josh Mathews. It just works.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

The more this goes on, the more i need to smoke, and now it's giving me a headache. Vincent, you're indirectly responsible for giving me a headache.

Boo this man.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Thank you for your irrelevant opinion.


Try again Sandow sucks and its a fact. Just another IWC wet dream wrestler who everyone will hate by next year.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Josh "I'm just doing my job" Matthews is the punching bag of WWE.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

No pop for Ryder hahaha #ryderrevolution


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

WHERE IS HEEEEEEEEEE?!

Haha! You have NOTHING to threaten me with. NOTHING!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Josh Matthews is a glorified punching bag


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

did Ryder vs. Kane ever even happen? like a legit singles match, not Kane raping him backstage.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Is it just me or can Josh make anyone seem like a big deal from his ring announcements?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wsupden said:


> kevin rudolf looks like he's at least 40


He looks like someone's uncool dad who tries to convince everyone he's a "cool" dad and then buys a mid-life crisis sports car but can't drive a stick so he crashes it into the side of the house during a BBQ at his ex-wife's house and everyone is embarrassed because his life has been in shambles ever since he was the big man on campus in high school.

Or something like that.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You put me in a wheelchair like 3 times, bro, but it's all good now. Woo, Woo, Woo, you know it!


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Ryder got absolutely no reaction at all from the crowd. WWE completely ruined his momentum.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

*crickets* HEY EVERYONE ITS ZACH RYDER

*tumbleweed*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder how the Miz feels knowing that Bryan has surpassed him.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Dat :yes Pop!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

"Now they're going to be partners!?"
Did I just hear that? Is King fucking senile?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

listen to goatface wake up that crowd


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How are the Yes! chants mocking him? I don't get it.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

It's a shame nearly everyone involved tonight had lukewarm at best reactions.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

it takes daniel byran to get the crowd fired up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can someone tell me why Ryder never got his revenge on Kane? It could've been a star making moment for Ryder... And why are they having the most over guy come out 2nd to last????


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

WTFWWE said:


> Try again Sandow sucks and its a fact. Just another IWC wet dream wrestler who everyone will hate by next year.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BAHHHHHH HAHAHAHA PLANTED SIGN BOTCH


"thank you Y2J" written on the back of the YES sign bryan just tore up.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> Notice they say nothing about the Kane\Ryder past.


They've mentioned it a few times tonight.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL @ the back of that sign saying "THANK YOU Y2J"


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Did Lawler just say that Bryan and Kane were going to be partners?
> 
> I thought it was Ryder/Kane Vs. Miz/Bryan?
> 
> Did I mishear?


Lawler that douche has botched that twice tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

been to numerous WWE event and never brought a sign cuz im not that creative. at NOC i will bring a simple YES YES YES or NO NO NO sign. easy work


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice to see Ryder back on TV.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

lol @ byran breaking the sign


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

lol no reaction for ryder after such a long absence.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz stroking that title like it's Mr. Bigglesworth


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

Tedious said:


> No pop for Ryder hahaha #ryderrevolution


because wwe buried him beyond recovery. Noone has been gettging much reaction except Brock, Heyman and Orton. Hell I bet Ziggler won't even get a reaction unless Vickie is there.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Miz and Ryder are in competition for getting no reaction at all. Getting the IC Title doesn't mean that the crowd will care about The Miz if you don't give them a reason to care.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ziggler Mark said:


> BAHHHHHH HAHAHAHA PLANTED SIGN BOTCH
> 
> 
> "thank you Y2J" written on the back of the YES sign bryan just tore up.


Poetic justice, seeing as Jericho used to do that all the time. I love it!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> did Ryder vs. Kane ever even happen? like a legit singles match, not Kane raping him backstage.


I think they had a singles match against each other week after anything resembling a feud between them had ended.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the "old show" NXT. :lol


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> How are the Yes! chants mocking him? I don't get it.


They're desperately trying to make him stay heel.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

so that guy having YES! offs with Bryan is a plant then...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I LOVE that No/Yes spot Bryan does with a random fan :lmao


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

I just fucking love DB


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know what's worse: "WHAT!?" chants, "YES" or "NO!" chants or AJ interruptions.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HEY GUYS, HAVE YOU NOTICED THAT KANE AND RYDER USED TO HATE EACH OTHER, AND NOW THEY'RE TEAMING UP?

WWE MADE NO MENTION OF THIS, FUCKING RETARDS LOL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I love when Bryan gets into it with a crowd member.*
:lol


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

NO! NO! NO! NO! Love how D Bry interacts with the crowd.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

hey remember when zack ryder was over?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is getting repetitive. don't flame me, I still like it. But he could tweak it a little to help it not go stale.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

scrilla said:


> did Ryder vs. Kane ever even happen? like a legit singles match, not Kane raping him backstage.


Yeah it happened on a Raw. Ryder got destroyed.

Bryan old-school heelin' with the sign rip up :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm wondering if this means Bro is going to be the next challenger for the IC title.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Woah, they go way back.


Way back in WWE time is like, decades.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> HEY GUYS, HAVE YOU NOTICED THAT KANE AND RYDER USED TO HATE EACH OTHER, AND NOW THEY'RE TEAMING UP?
> 
> WWE MADE NO MENTION OF THIS, FUCKING RETARDS LOL.


IT'S ALL CUZ OF THAT STUPID AJ GOD I HATE HER SO MUCH


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

No pop for Ryder huh? #RyderRevolution lol.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

It's always a little weird when they randomly decide to actually remember past feuds, rather than their usual policy of forgetting them immediately after they end.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at Cole's selective memory.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Sandow fans U Mad that he got no reaction at all :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

scrilla said:


> did Ryder vs. Kane ever even happen? like a legit singles match, not Kane raping him backstage.


Kane never raped Ryder. I think Kane raping was a different story line from several years ago.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tedious said:


> I LOVE that No/Yes spot Bryan does with a random fan :lmao


*YES!*
:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

gotta love the we want Ryder chants. those haunt Dwayne's nightmares every night.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ryder got a small "We want Ryder" chant. Not bad considering he's been gone for a while and barely got a pop when he came out.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> He looks like someone's uncool dad who tries to convince everyone he's a "cool" dad and then buys a mid-life crisis sports car but can't drive a stick so he crashes it into the side of the house during a BBQ at his ex-wife's house and everyone is embarrassed because his life has been in shambles ever since he was the big man on campus in high school.
> 
> Or something like that.


Well damn. :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy hell, Ryder is balding.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

dat dropkick


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing_Cult said:


>


I adore this gif, it never fails to make me laugh


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Domenico said:


> Holy hell, Ryder is balding.


he's been balding for like 3 years.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Over like rover.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

How's Raw? Just tuned in


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Ryder has been skipping out on the GT in GTL by the looks of things.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> HEY GUYS, HAVE YOU NOTICED THAT KANE AND RYDER USED TO HATE EACH OTHER, AND NOW THEY'RE TEAMING UP?
> 
> WWE MADE NO MENTION OF THIS, FUCKING RETARDS LOL.


HA HA...YOUR WRONG BUT FEEL FREE TO TRY AGAIN

I hate when my caps lock gets stuck


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao Kane just nodded "Yes" at D-Bry.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CC91 said:


> How's Raw? Just tuned in


Not as much fuckery as usual.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Bryan is the best heel in the business.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho/Ziggler should close the show just to fuck with Punk


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

3 hours is too long for an episode of Raw.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Bryan is so over.

I just think about watching this guys ROH matches years back and now to see how far he's come as a performer; it is absolutely mind-blowing


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

OTUNGA COFFEE CUP FTW


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I never got what the hip drop did.

So does slamming your nuts into the back of your opponent do anything productive?


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't wait until Sandow gets future endeavored.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

CC91 said:


> How's Raw? Just tuned in


It's as delightful as "Murder, She Wrote" (Y)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I find it crazy to see Bryan being booked on the same level as Kane.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Bryan is the best heel in the business.


INDEED!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

CC91 said:


> How's Raw? Just tuned in


Just average and kinda dull.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So damn weird seeing Ryder and Kane team up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I've been staring at the TV for the last 20 minutes and I have no idea what's going on.
Now I know how Khali feels during a match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AHAHAHAHA Bryan.

Oh god yeah just slap and run away


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bryan runs so Bro gets destroyed by Kane AGAIN:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder f&cked again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! They put Ryder in this match just so Kane could kill him again, ha ha.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan's the fucking best :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao KANE RAPING RYDER :lmao


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

#buried


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like Kane turned heel again.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL that was hilarious


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

SWERVECEPTION


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel like the move to 3 hours was the final nail in Lawler's coffin. He was having great difficulty remaining focused for 2 hours every week. 3 is far beyond his capabilities at this point.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Wait, that's your team mate!!"

He fucking tried to KILL him 8 months ago!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Opponent ran away? Kane is ok with beating up his own teammate.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn any chance they get to bury Ryder.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I missed this Kane.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I see what's happening here. Mark Yeaton has the trigger. BUT WHERE IS HE?!?!?!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Ohmygod! Kane killed Ryder!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Keep showing us how to Be A Star, WWE.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Cena better not save Ryder. I want to see Broski all over the ring.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lmao Kane with the anger issues now. and Ryder buried by Kane again. 

Welcome to the Hall of Pain 2.0


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL RYDER :kanye2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryder....:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So Kane's heel... face... heel now?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Pretty awesome chokeslam sell by Ryder.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

oh god I love this so much. Yes Kane, Yes!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Heel turn lol


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes Kane! HE DOES WHAT HE WANTS, THAT BOY KANE, HE DOES WHAT HE WANTSSSSSSSS


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh no..Kane's got wilmer valderrama...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And more Ryder getting beaten to shit... what is the point of this?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

is Kane heel again?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Kane just raped Ryder. Weeks later, "You raped me, but it's cool bro. WWWYKI!"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They put Ryder on Raw just so he could get destroyed by Kane again. There's petty, but GODDAMN WWE just cranks it to unheard of levels.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhhh...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Lawler says "put tony down" before he even finds him...lol

also, this is kind of awkward, not good storytelling at all


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

kane no go back finish him!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

back to Superstars for Ryder if that show even still exists.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Tombstone!!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lmao :lmao Ryder getting BERRIED by Kane yet again


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

scrilla said:


> :lmao KANE RAPING RYDER :lmao


Legitimately.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

So where's Ryder's FREND Cena? Now that the IWC doesn't love him anymore, Cena doesn't give a shit about him :lmao


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

be a star kane be a star


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> oh no..Kane's got wilmer valderrama...


OMG :lmao


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> Bryan is the best heel in the business.


Bully Ray Says Hi ??


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Atleast Kane is actually be booked like a monster, and not running away like when he feuded with Cena


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Zack Ryder is a balding jobber, Kane turns face and heel at the blink of an eye and Bryan is the best heel in the business.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

HOW IS IT CONTROVERSIAL?


----------



## JustWrestle808 (Apr 4, 2012)

Now that is what Kane should be doing.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> HEY GUYS, HAVE YOU NOTICED THAT KANE AND RYDER USED TO HATE EACH OTHER, AND NOW THEY'RE TEAMING UP?
> 
> WWE MADE NO MENTION OF THIS, FUCKING RETARDS LOL.



Actually it was mentioned from Michael Cole. lol
He mentioned Kane almost breaking Ryder's back... and then he mentioned DB and Miz, not really liking each other as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WHY EVEN BOTHER DOING THAT?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CENA TAKIN DAT HIGH ROAD


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

why tna nerds are complaining about something they don't even watch?
i mean if they did they will already knew why AJ made the match and heard the 1000 times cole mentioned the kane-ryder past!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool they're showing the WWE.com interviews.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Lawler had the glassy eyed look of an ape with with dementia while Cole was talking just now.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Kane isn't heel nor face..he's just Kane! Whatever the fuck that means!!!!!


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey IWC how does it feel that all your fav wrestlers suck like Sandow and Ziggler and are just overhyped jobber material in the attitude era.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Where did the Miz go during the end of that match?

..did the match even end?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

drew mcintyre said:


> Bully Ray Says Hi ??


Actually, he says "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM" and something about "TWITTAH."

But I completely agree.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I've never seen anything like that." FUCKING SERIOUSLY, CENA? Good Lord.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena sounds weird?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Someone was watching ReACTION.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

At this point, I've given up figuring out if Kane is a face or a heel.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

"I don't think I've seen anything like that in my career" - Cena.


Ummm, Edge did the same thing to you back in 2006 in the triple threat with RVD.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kane isn't a heel guys. beating up people that are smaller than you, doing post match beatdowns, cheating and stealing are all babyface attributes in WWE.

John Cena needs to stop trying to hide his Boston accent.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THERE IS NO CONTROVERSY!!!!

He won with in the structure of the rules! 

And Punk applied his submission hold first, so the match shouldn't even have been restarted to begin with.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I give you the WWE champion. :3


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah Cena, you've never seen any finish like that, except the time the exact same thing happened in the second triple threat you had with Orton and HHH at Night of Champions..


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

yeees fuck ryder  worst wrestler i"ve ever seen !!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:ryder1


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"I don't know what you want from me, man."

He wants you to answer the damn question, Cena.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

So how will they make this Kane angle suck? How will they made it cringeworthy?

I predict they make a backstory about how Paul Bearer used to slap him when he was a child, and now whenever he gets slapped he freaks out.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

booo I wanted austin


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Ofcourse, he picked John Cena. unk2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck off Punk. Cena great. 

Fuck this. Just get ziggler on. Then im off to bed


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Cena are you fucking kidding me


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Shoulda been Derrick Bateman.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"People think I can't beat Cena" 

Except that he's already done it before, ha ha. 

I actually thought for a second there that Punk was going to pick Ryder, ha ha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Awkward pause.

The Divas Division. All 10 of em. :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh fuck. This is gonna be a damn trainwreck.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

A divas battle royal. Also known as a bathroom break.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

OH FUCK, DIVA BATTLE ROYALE.

brb dinner time.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Russo booking Kane?

Also, they haven't run out of ideas to put Cena in the title picture yet, have they?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Seriously? They're bothering to try and set up a Divas feud? lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cena back to the main event! (again)


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

HE PICKED CENA?! WHO WOULD OF THOUGHT IT??


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

A Divas battle royal?? This can't be terrible at all!


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK IS ALICIA FOX WEARING!?!?

I just can't :lol


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Has Punk been listening to too much Aretha Franklin lately?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Kelly Kelly to win the #1 contender's battle royal in unheard of fashion....with a roll up


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh great, a #1 contender for the diva's championship. I don't even know who the Diva's champion is any more. Is it Chyna?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like the WWE title at NOC is all set then.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Cena get yet ANOTHER title shot??


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So uhhh..Miz disappears, Kane attacks Ryder again and CM Punk chooses JOHN FUCKING CENA.

This episode is so dumb.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Pleas be Kaitlyn, please be Kaitlyn, please be Kaitlyn, please be Kaitlyn, please be Kaitlyn, please be Kaitlyn, please be Kaitlyn.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

drew mcintyre said:


> Bully Ray Says Hi ??


nah. Bully Ray is #2 after Danielson. relies too much on cheap heat.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Alright that's it is it just me or is there more divas matches since kelly kelly returned?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Meh, can't believe you guys never saw that as an obvious Cena title rematch.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

A Diva battle royale?

inb4 k2 eliminates herself and is fired the next day.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I was expecting him to say "Tonight, Matthew, I'm going to be..."


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Starting next week, I've decided to help Daniel Bryan out with his anger issues, by sending him to anger management therapy classes.


--


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HELL YEAH A DIVAS BATTLE ROYAL JUST WHAT I WANTED


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

kelly kelly go to win the BATTLE ROYALE.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish lawler would go and fuck himself. Prick


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE has actually used all of their talent tonight. I be shocked.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Divas title means jackshit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So so so so so so obvious someone is interupting, Big Show most likely, meaning Punk or Cena will win by disqualification setting up either ANOTHER triple threat match for Night of Champions or ANOTHER Cena/Punk match at Night of Champions. Snore.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Y2J and Ziggler to main event, Jericho wins. Raw ends. WF crashes. 


(Fozzy disbands, it was all a ploy)


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

At least they didn't have him pick someone that's supposed to be überweak, I hate it when they make heels look like pussy's (though Punk's more of a tweener ofcourse) picking out the weak member of the herd....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Seeing horror movies that are rated PG-13 makes me immediately lose interest in them.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

at least this 3 hour raw is giving me a bunch of divas to wank to instead of just two.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Apologize to Melo 5.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

what the fuck is Punk gonna do? make Cena suck his dick for a title shot?

Punk needs to throw that title in a trash can or off a bridge and introduce a new one before NoC.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

would any buy the 20-0 dvd didnt they have an 18-0 about 2 years ago. Just seems pointless to get it. So the End of an Era match didnt end the era. Lesnar supposedly ended HHH so now he gotta end Taker. Will be disappointed if Taker doesnt interrupt Heyman and Brock.

Hoping they have Punk be full heel since he is facing Cena. would still cheer him though when to come to Boston.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

scrilla said:


> nah. Bully Ray is #2 after Danielson. relies too much on cheap heat.


You're just jealous of his calves


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> I wish lawler would go and fuck himself. Prick


He will do when the divas come out


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Three hours is so....damn....long.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm going to guess that Kelly is going to win and then we'll get another topic from K2Fan tomorrow


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Buckley said:


> A Diva battle royale?
> 
> inb4 k2 eliminates herself and is fired the next day.


Fingers crossed


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

I wish RAW was 3 hours of Cena and Punk fucking burying Ziggler and Sandow these two sucks fucking balls and the IWC just overrates them


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Still 1 hour to go.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

PunkSE316 said:


> "I don't think I've seen anything like that in my career" - Cena.
> 
> 
> Ummm, Edge did the same thing to you back in 2006 in the triple threat with RVD.


Alberto Del Rio has done this in pretty much every triple threat he's ever been in..


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> Y2J and Ziggler to main event, Jericho wins. Raw ends. WF crashes.
> 
> 
> (Fozzy disbands, it was all a ploy)


Jericho exits to his new single, "IT'S ME AUSTIN!" Announces new band "Aces & Eights" and claims responsibility for raising the briefcase at KOTR 1999.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah good, EVERYONE got a jobber entrance.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

scrilla said:


> what the fuck is Punk gonna do? make Cena suck his dick for a title shot?
> 
> Punk needs to throw that title in a trash can or off a bridge and introduce a new one before NoC.


I wouldn't be surprised if they have Cena introduce the new belt just because it's Cena.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

why they playing AJ's old theme?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm glad they don't have Layla on commentary.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So if everyone gets a jobber entrance, does that mean nobody wins? 

I need a Philosoraptor.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Divas? wtf?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn all the divas got jobber entrances. They clearly want this to be over quickly.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
I know what will really cure anger management  @WWEDanielBryan #RAW
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite

That guy is so lucky...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

look at all those fucking empty seats.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Where the fuck is K2?!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

is this gonna be tamina's push?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> Y2J and Ziggler to main event, Jericho wins. Raw ends. WF crashes.
> 
> 
> (Fozzy disbands, it was all a ploy)


THE SWERVE-ATOLLAH OF SWERVE N' ROLLAH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn hey Layla. Also, only like six divas in there? Is that really all there are?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LAWD HAVE MERCY!

DAT LAYLA!


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Divas Division....sad as all fuck. Wow.
Beth must be done.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Natalya wins


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Aksana punched Tamina right in the ovaries


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the crap is this...


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

This match is a hot mess.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What the fuck is going on in the ring?

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN THE RING?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Why cant they do this during a commercial break or something?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

What the hell is this???


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Wheres Kelly and Beth?????


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

this is awful. roll under the bottom rope for elimination.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

where the fuck was beth?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

just happy to see Kaitlyn. dont care who wins though. 

Man Divas are just sad. It looks like they just got a couple normal girls in the ring instead of trained professionals. Sad they are almost done with the transformation of wrestlers to models


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I wouldn't mind Tarmina & Natalya double teaming me.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Aksana punched Tamina in the balls.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> You're just jealous of his calves


Aren't we all..


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

I may be alone, but I'd love to spend an evening with Alicia Fox... 

Using WWE terminology --

"She's a fox!"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mister Excitement said:


> Where the fuck is K2?!


far, far away I hope


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

what is this fuckery


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Awkward pause.
> 
> The Divas Division. All 10 of em. :lmao


*20 if you're counting titties. *


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

All I'm hearing is moaning and crying, not even watching the damn match.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So Kelly Kelly was front & center, the focal point of the pre-match graphic, and she's not even in the match? :lol


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Where's Kelly Kelly?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

anyone else wish the crowd started a "this is wrestling." chant?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Where is Beth. Did she really hurt her ankle in that match I don't remember?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

God King is creepy as hell


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lol Kelly Kelly is not even in this match. FALSE ADVERTISING I TELL YA!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

divas did a suplex, already best diva match of the year.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tedious said:


> Nicole & Brianna ‏@nicoleandbri
> I know what will really cure anger management  @WWEDanielBryan #RAW
> Expand
> Reply Retweet Favorite
> ...


Lucky sonuvabitch! (Y)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cole: "Riveting action here on raw"

no...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Just fire them all. Leave the mammaries alone.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So this is the final death throes of the diva division, huh?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"Riveting action here on Monday Night Raw!"

Even Cole knows this is pathetic.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL "riveting action"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Riveting action here on Monday Night Raw".

You must be kidding, Cole. Holy God.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn, Layla looked like she was getting off in the chair for a minute.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

COLE is so brutal during this match you can hear his teeth grinding as he speaks


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

"There's Layla, she's awake"

Cole is on fire tonight


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Riveting action, Cole?:StephenA


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

This is why divas wrestling sucks.

Also lol @ Kelly Kelly being in the middle of the match promo photo before the break and then not even being in the match.

Sloppy start, sloppy everything. Embarrassing and nobody in the crowd gives a fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't stand how they treat Natalya.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if alicia fox wins it will give vince's jungle fever a new meaning.

please don't report me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cole's hating women's wrestling never gets less funny to me.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kaitlyn better win


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cole can't help himself :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is embarrassing on so many levels. The action is quite sloppy and the commentary is just... ugh.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I feel like I have been watching this RAW for a fortnight.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

dear vince..it you send your pet monkey Cole to bad mouth the diva's why even have them on tv


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i lol at anyone who says kaitlyn is "muscular"....chick is thick, and fucking sexy as hell.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that match was terrible.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Alicia didn't botch being eliminated?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

dat finish


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice botch at the end.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
I fucking can't.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

THE ULTIMATE WARRIOR WON BY GAWD!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I honestly can't remeber who the faces and heels of the Diva's division are although nom... Kaitlyn.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I do believe there was some clumsiness at the close of that bout, which is surprising given the technical expertise of the participants.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Layla just looks sexy as hell


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

mmmmm Kaitlyn and those juicy thighs


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where is Beth Phoenix? Was she in this? I missed the begining.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kaitlyn won? KAITLYN WON? *KAITLYN WON?* Good job botching the clothesline btw Eve, but KAITLYN WON!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Good for Kaitlyn.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good for Kaitlyn. I like her.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

what a push, and I ain't talking about that bra!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh shitttttttt, the Kaitlyn era is about to BEGIN!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

who the fuck is that ref he looks like he's 16


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Aw yeah, the thickest white girl you know.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kaitlyn - Yes

Layla - Yes Yes Yes


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Kaitlyn is easily the hottest diva in the WWE, still don't give a fuck about the divas division though.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh man, Kaitlyn/Layla. The ***** dream match we've all been waiting for.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kaitlyn is one of the few divas who is somewhat talented.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Yay for Kaitlyn, but damn that match was sad. The entire division is sad.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Motosama said:


> Riveting action, Cole?:StephenA


He was clearly being sarcastic :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Several diva's showing personality there.. liked it. Seen much worse diva rumbles..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KAITLYN WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! more Kaityln on my TV:mark::artest3:ass:westbrook2:bron4:jordan2:durant3

think Nattie botched though or i might be wrong.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kaitlyn heel turn soon.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

They actually botched a clothesline over the top rope. unk2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat music.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Eve just bladed.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Eve bleeding ..

and layla heel turn incomming


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

IN CASE YOU MISSED THE PLETHORA OF LESNAR/HHH RECAPS, HERES ANOTHER!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

OH MY GOD EVE BLEEDING FEED HER TO RYBACK 1111


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ultimate whorrior wins


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Where is Kharma when you need her >__<


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

who is kaitlyn?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Well we have 2 matches set for Night of Champions WWE Title & Divas title


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Layla is fucking hot as... something really, really... hot.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

YES WWE WE INDEED WANTED ANOTHER FUCKING HHH/LESNAR RECAP.

If you want us to buy your PPVs, quit showing everything about them the following RAW.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Im more Impressed that Eve Lifted Kaitlyn over her shoulders... lol thats like 300 pounds of muscle, and what happened to K2 and Beth? lol


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

WAIT WHO WON IN THE BROCK/HHH MATCH LAST NIGHT I HAVEN'T FOUND OUT YET!

fpalm


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Did the Divas match finish? I just got some food to get away from it..hopefully I did get away from that shitty Divas match.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd let Eve bleed on me.

Wait...Erm...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

attitudEra said:


> who is kaitlyn?


She had her own show on Nickelodeon a while back. Something about horses.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lol @ Brocktagon.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

hey look another recap. i'm so glad raw went to 3 hours to push new talent


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Was Beth Pheonix even in the battle royal? I don't remember seeing her.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Cole just gets on unstoppable rolls when women are wrestling.

"Riveting action"

"Layla's awake"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

EuropaEndlos said:


> I may be alone, but I'd love to spend an evening with Alicia Fox...
> 
> Using WWE terminology --
> 
> "She's a fox!"


I would kiss her until she died.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Sycho Sid is the the ruler of the world Brock got nothing on him


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait Lesnar was on tv already? I keep forgetting it starts at 8pm now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> Where is Beth Phoenix? Was she in this? I missed the begining.


Chilling with Edge up in North Carolina and waiting for that contract expiration to hit.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Cole's hating women's wrestling never gets less funny to me.


I feel like I was the only one who sensed the sarcasm in his voice when he described it as "riveting action".


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Why do they keep saying 'repeated' attempts? It just sounds silly.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn Kaitlyn won, I'm so happy I feel like King as the gym teacher at an all girls high school!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This thread is fucking unreadable when there's a woman on-screen. You mother fuckers need to get some pussy, you creepy fucks. Goddamn.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

Brock Lesnar sent out a tout!

How intimidating.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*NOVEMBER!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is he going to "leave the WWE" after every PPV match?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> She had her own show on Nickelodeon a while back. Something about horses.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Lesnar touts?

:StephenA


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lesnar sounded like he was reading that Tout at gunpoint.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Lesnar not coming back. He will be back at the rumble.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Good thing they're going these recaps. I had no idea who won in the match between HHH and Lesnar!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

No he's fucking not :lol


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I would kiss her until she died.


You are but a mere peasant. Besides, she's dating Wade Barrett.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i wish cole would stop making it so fucking obvious that he's reading from a script. I remember the days when announcers just announced, and didnt need to look at a fucking script every 30 seconds.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Brock..i did everything I set out to do...lose to Cena and break arms...oh and I made people piss there legs


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

See you in Survivor Series King Lesnar


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> Kaitlyn heel turn soon.


Kaitlyn has a heel turn like every other week, so you might be on to something.

(I actually thought it looks like a Layla heel turn, though.)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am so sick of this fucking trout shit


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Are they really gonna do that every time Bork leaves until his next angle?

"I AM LEAVING THE WWE AND I'M NEVER COMING BACK."

Hopefully Jericho and Ziggler get enough time to top last night.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Was Beth Pheonix even in the battle royal? I don't remember seeing her.


Under Punk's shovel.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Lesnar sounded like he was reading that Tout at gunpoint.


:lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Nothing left for me here? Really?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ahh, bye bye Y2J


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

drew mcintyre said:


> Bully Ray Says Hi ??


Who?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I've actually liked the feud between Ziggler and Jericho. Comes to an end here and it will most likely be one of the best Raw matches of the year.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Sycho Sid is the the ruler of the world Brock got nothing on him


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

At least there was no 'RAW active' match tonight..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe this will lead up to more time off, then a 3 way match at Wrestlemania with Undertaker and Shawn as the ref.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Lesnar sounded like he was reading that Tout at gunpoint.


Or Katherine Jackson with her kids last month. Same difference.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I am so sick of this fucking trout shit


Trout out with your Tout out.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Evolution said:


> He was clearly being sarcastic :lol


 I know but it wasn't helping. I'm just glad the whole thing is over.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

kopitelewis said:


> I'd let Eve bleed on me.
> 
> Wait...Erm...


You took this thread in a whole different direction.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Alright back, did the diva thing end?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Evolution said:


> WAIT WHO WON IN THE BROCK/HHH MATCH LAST NIGHT I HAVEN'T FOUND OUT YET!
> 
> fpalm


You're racist against recaps, I just reported you anyway.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jericho and Ziggler ti get plenty of time I hope.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> You took this thread in a whole different direction.


He's like Moses, he'll part the red seas to get to the promised land


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> You took this thread in a whole different direction.


I wanted to reply to him, but that post was just too disturbing on too many levels.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk should've challenged the vanilla midget slayer :nash

one year in the making.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Alright back, did the diva thing end?


yep now it's time for Jericho vs Ziggler 2


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Jericho wins and announces that he's leaving Fozzy.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Gotta agree with the guy whom said earlier that most if not all of you are a bunch of creepy peasants.
Sorry, WF.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I am so sick of this fucking trout shit


Trouts are only cool when they're singing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can the Martin Clunes churchill adverts fuck off


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

I still love looking at Alicia Fox and her goofy get ups!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Damn, Y2J has an I Quit type match atleast once a year... He's gonna put Jr's fired recored to shame at this point.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Trouts are only cool when they're singing.


Pretty sure its a singing bass, you Yankee-fuck :arod1


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Domenico said:


> You are but a mere peasant. Besides, she's dating Wade Barrett.


is he really? what a sly fox...wait


----------



## Ben21 (Dec 19, 2011)

Genuine sadness at Jericho's imminent departure..:sad:

..But look forward to them lights going out again in a good few months during someones promo.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

What is the main event? Have they already told us?

EDIT: Is it the Dolph/Jericho match?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Contract vs. Contract? And that couldn't have been on SummerSlam why?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

BARRAGE


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

A new Ross Kemp series!

:mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wade promo.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

the barruh barrage


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Or Katherine Jackson with her kids last month. Same difference.


Gun point, Jermaine holding a match to his hair, same concept.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THE BARRUH BURRAGE

Loving these promos. We need Wade bad right now.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Barrett Promo!!! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

these promos are as good as Jerichos return vignettes


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ that boot to face slo-mo


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

"I'm leaving and I'm never coming back."

Well, damn. Lesnar sure sounds like a member of the IWC, doesn't he? See ya soon pal. 

otatosmiley


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd watch this movie. Wade Barrett in "Barrage".


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Barrage


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Pretty sure its a singing bass, you Yankee-fuck. :arod


So what? All fish look alike to me. :cole3


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

Ryan said:


> He's like Moses, he'll part the red seas to get to the promised land


Not before dealing with that burning bush...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Contract vs. Contract? And that couldn't have been on SummerSlam why?


I was wondering this.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Great promo for Barrett. Finally, they are presenting him as the vicious heel he should be.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> What is the main event? Have they already told us?
> 
> EDIT: Is it the Dolph/Jericho match?


Yeah, and we've still got a Punk/Cena promo left too.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I swear the main reason they throw swerves is so we marks stay hooked and watching. Normally, we all know Y2J is leaving so will lose, but with Vince and WWE, you just never know.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Kane goes crazy and AJ talks about Daniel Bryan having anger management issues?

Fire this ****.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

dat slow motion Barrett boot to the face


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

So that's what King was focused on!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, Wade still hasn't debuted. Also, what's with his eye?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

calling it now, Charlie Sheen is gunna be the "Anger Management" consultant


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We get it. You have app


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Still say AJ's the smartest person on the roster. Everyone called her crazy but no one thought to get her help.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't Barrett just debut now?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope to god they change his Barret's theme. If he comes back with that jobber theme again I'll give up on him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

GALAXY S FUCKING 3 :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE just love to self suck.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

AJ is going to deal with it? What is she going to do? She already sent Bryant to that doctor.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Those anger management class promos could be epic next week.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Danielson's anger management classes should be GOAT.

gotta agree with Vickie, AJ IS A FUCKING WITCH.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

When is this ***** coming back? I'm a fiend for his return.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Can you tweet about using the app while touting?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love it when WWE makes things such a big deal that nobody else cares about.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't let Vickie have a backstage segment. Dear God.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao Vickie


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seeds planted...


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Just don't understand why they didn't us the stipulation for their SummerSlam match..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

when will the Barrage restart. 

just got red repped with the guy saying HHH is done because ive been making light of it.

im afraid this match between Dolph and Chris wont be long. They still have Punk and Cena and maybe Brock to close out the show.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Shut the fuck up, Vickie.

Good god.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This has been quite the shit edition of Raw.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Jericho gonna do that job.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Vickie to scream "WE'RE LOSING, DOLPH" ala Paul E when Jericho's on offense.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This should have been on last night


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you Y2J


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This should be the Main Event assholes. Dammnit Cena, this is your fault.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

in before WWE pulls dat SWERVE and Dolph loses.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Frak, another commercial break.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So AJ and Vickie = Alpha 5 and Rita Repulsa.
That works because I hated Alpha 5 too.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE keeps bringing back a lot of past stars, big names like Brock & The Rock. Is it weird that I want them to bring back guys like Carlito, Chris Masters & Mike Knox?

And I would lose my shit if Batista came back.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I hope to god they change his Barret's theme. If he comes back with that jobber theme again I'll give up on him.


The name of Barret's theme is actually pretty ironic - "Just don't care anymore", i bet that's what WWE was thinking with his theme.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This is a true story. RAW was really boring me so I looked out of my window. Said window over looks a parking lot and across from that are some houses. There was a naked fat man masturbating in one of the houses. I think he forgot to shut his blinds. The sad thing is, I found that horrific scene more entertaining than this show...


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeremy Renner is such a bad actor, overrated as fuck because of the Hurt Locker.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ugh, didn't we just come back from an advert break?

Like literally, 3 minutes ago?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve. said:


> Can't Barrett just debut now?


Unfortunately no. I knew he wasn't coming back on this Raw when they had an interview with him on SummerSlam axxess and he said "I'm 99%, give me a couple of weeks and I'll be 100%".

The good news is he might be in the world title picture since he's advertised for a triple threat with Sheamus and Del Rio for the belt on a house show ad here in Canada. But then again, he won't win anyway.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So AJ and Vickie = Alpha 5 and Rita Repulsa.
> That works because I hated Alpha 5 too.


that Power Rangers swag


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

And Vince is Lord Zedd or Zordon. Nah, he is Ivan Ooze...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

OH SHIT DEAN AMBROSE JUST DEBUTED


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> WWE keeps bringing back a lot of past stars, big names like Brock & The Rock. Is it weird that I want them to bring back guys like Carlito, Chris Masters & Mike Knox?
> 
> And I would lose my shit if Batista came back.


Thing is, all of those guys suck with the exception of Masters. In the ring.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Im getting tired of the fucking commercials. the show is only 2 hours and 12 or 15 mintues without commercials, that's a damn shame.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

hope this steal this Raw, as well as yesterday's PPV.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> WWE keeps bringing back a lot of past stars, big names like Brock & The Rock. Is it weird that I want them to bring back guys like Carlito, Chris Masters & Mike Knox?
> 
> And I would lose my shit if Batista came back.


MVP and Masters plz. Wouldn't mind Carlito either, depending on what he'd be doing.

"for almost 8 years only 2 superstars have held the WWE title far longer than anyone else"

Not only does that sound awkward but Punk's only been around since '06 and WWE champ since '11. :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They can shove their fucking ad breaks where the sun dont shine.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This is a true story. RAW was really boring me so I looked out of my window. Said window over looks a parking lot and across from that are some houses. There was a naked fat man masturbating in one of the houses. I think he forgot to shut his blinds. The sad thing is, I found that horrific scene more entertaining than this show...


wait what?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This is a true story. RAW was really boring me so I looked out of my window. Said window over looks a parking lot and across from that are some houses. There was a naked fat man masturbating in one of the houses. I think he forgot to shut his blinds. The sad thing is, I found that horrific scene more entertaining than this show...


I can top that. I've been watching The Bad Girls Club: Mexico on Oxygen Channel. :lol


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Anger Management classes for Bryan? Yup the Sheen - Bryan feud is definitely coming.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

psx71 said:


> OH SHIT DEAN AMBROSE JUST DEBUTED


I keep wishing but my wishes fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Honestly, without baseball, New York is such a horrible sports city.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Vickie to scream "WE'RE LOSING, DOLPH" ala Paul E when Jericho's on offense.


Na, she'll scream "FINISH HIM" two minutes into the match, with the match going another 10 minutes.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This is a true story. RAW was really boring me so I looked out of my window. Said window over looks a parking lot and across from that are some houses. There was a naked fat man masturbating in one of the houses. I think he forgot to shut his blinds. The sad thing is, I found that horrific scene more entertaining than this show...











tell me you didnt just say that


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie's screeches makes me beg for death.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

psx71 said:


> OH SHIT DEAN AMBROSE JUST DEBUTED


huh?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

expecting some good shit :mark:


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

3 hours... so that means 1 and 1/2 hours of commercials, and another hour to recap what happened either last raw, or last ppv.... come on guys what else would happen in 3 hours? matches? pfft


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Thing is, all of those guys suck with the exception of Masters. In the ring.


Since when has that mattered? :lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler's music is great.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

vickie looks like a superhero hahahahaha i can't


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm under the impression that Dean Ambrose is never debuting at this point.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Give this some time plz. PLZ


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I want Barrett to come back already, but I have this sickening feeling that he will be brought back to job to the likes of Brodus Clay...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why does the briefcase look so much bigger tonight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Amber B said:


> So AJ and Vickie = Alpha 5 and Rita Repulsa.
> That works because I hated Alpha 5 too.


I can't rep this. Can someone else do it? LOL.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Best in the world! Y2J


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Should be a good match ... fuckery booking though ...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

My testosterone level goes up when I see Dolph Ziggler. Is that normal?


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Wsupden said:


> vickie looks like a *superhero* hahahahaha i can't


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Ziggler = one of the best sellers in the WWE, if not the best.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

fucking Dredd 3D add took up the whole screen, I didn't see Ziggler's awesome entrance.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Why does the briefcase look so much bigger tonight?


that's what i thought too, it looks huge ha


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jericho got a bigger reaction then most anyone tonight.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.tout.com/m/h5ku16?ref=tw0h9xvw

Daniel Bryan reacts to AJ's anger management classes


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Goodbye, Jericho.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Honestly, without baseball, New York is such a horrible sports city.


We have the defending Super Bowl Champions. wat


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

One more time!


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Damnit Y2j... why you gotta leave lol


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

gonna miss the ayatollah


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Honestly, without baseball, New York is such a horrible sports city.


We have the defending Superbowl champion Giants.

Knicks made the playoffs. Rangers made it to the playoffs, and we have a new team in Brooklyn.

Also, DAT Tebow.

Why are wre talking about NY though? Is this Raw in NY?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Break the Walls Downnnnn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So when Jericho loses this match, you think he'll get the same treatment as Triple H for leaving?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

His last match and they still fuck up his pyro.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Goodbye Y2J. You'll be missed.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I could see how this ends...

Ziggler Wins
Jericho loses contact
AJ's music hits and then she skips out to the ring giving Jericho a new contract.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Should of been a contract on a pole match. Gonna miss Jericho


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

I would like to wish Chris Jericho the best in his future endeavors! Come back soon Y2J!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Brye said:


> I'm under the impression that Dean Ambrose is never debuting at this point.


It could never be as good as we all hope anyway. Just let him fight Regal and Rollins down in Florida forever.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

predicting dat swerve


:russo


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I still want that fucking jacket. Like now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jericho's last match for a while. This will be epic


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I can't rep this. Can someone else do it? LOL.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Lawler and Cole sound like they aren't even into the match. In all honesty, I can't blame them. Jericho leaving was pretty big news.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Damn, even my hair isn't as damaged as Ziggler's and i have long hair and don't even take care of it. Then again, he uses shitloads of bleach.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dean Ambrose to cost Y2J....unk:
Yea right.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh Lawler, Jericho & Ziggler didn't make the match. They didn't jump into anything.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Rematch on Raw? Whats was the point of the summerslam match then?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TheKaiser said:


> Anger Management classes for Bryan? Yup the Sheen - Bryan feud is definitely coming.


Why would he need anger managment classes? A few weeks ago that doctor told him and all of us he doesn't have any anger issues.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Awww man, ziggler didnt oversell that roll up pin, he is off his game


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Seriously why isn't this the last match? Jericho and Ziggler are both better than CM Punk and leagues above Cena


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Why would he need anger managment classes? A few weeks ago that doctor told him and all of us he doesn't have any anger issues.


AJ has short-term memory.


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

So Brock & Jericho gone?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

They should do what they did when Jericho won his "first" WWE title from Triple H but it didn't count and the decision was reversed. Have him win the MITB and AJ reverse the decision or something. That'd be a good swerve IMO. But. . .probably too much to ask from creative.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Vickie Guerrero reminding us that it don't matter if you're black or white, or even a black and white cookie.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

This big one shit is


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

oh man Jericho is the face, and he has bandages. im wondering when he loses will he cry and the crowd will applaud him for an amazing career or will it just be ho hum bye again.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I would mark SO hard is Fozzy makes a run-in :lmao

WAR RICH WARD :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Shut Up Vickie! Jeez


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SoupMan Prime said:


> oh man Jericho is the face, and he has bandages. im wondering when he loses will he cry and the crowd will applaud him for an amazing career or will it just be ho hum bye again.


Well he's most likely coming back, so....


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Wait, is Jericho retiring after this?

You guys make it sound like after this, he is done.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Take a close look at Ziggler's hair, i was also thinking of bleaching my hair but kind of doubting that decision. unk2


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Rematch on Raw? Whats was the point of the summerslam match then?


Like most things with WWE, there was no point at all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They take the piss with the ad breaks


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> Im getting tired of the fucking commercials. the show is only 2 hours and 12 or 15 mintues without commercials, that's a damn shame.


That actually makes sense though. Any regular hour long show on basic cable is usually 40-45 minutes long so WWE isn't doing anything differently, they just take more breaks that are shorter than most shows do. Your bitching is completely invalid and the same would hold true with RAWs during the attitude era.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Every Raw's a great Raw when you're following CrankyVince.

"IN GORILLA, ASKING KIDMAN IF HE'S EVER WORN A RUBBER MASK WHILE CLIMAXING. KIDMAN'S PENCIL JUST BROKE IN HALF WHILE WRITING ON HIS SCRIPT."


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YES! MORE COMMERCIALS! JUST WHAT I WANTED. THANKS WWE!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho will be back by the RTWM


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Commercial. In this fucking. Match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Wait, is Jericho retiring after this?
> 
> You guys make it sound like after this, he is done.


He's just going on tour with Fozzy.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Has anyone ever timed how many minutes the commercials are per show?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ziggler and that epic selling and listen to that crowd erupt for Jericho damn you wwe for going to commercial during this match


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Domenico said:


> Take a close look at Ziggler's hair, i was also thinking of bleaching my hair but kind of doubting that decision. unk2


Bleach destroys the fuck out of your scalp.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Jerico and Ziggler>>>Punk and Cena...this is a FACT


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

kakashi101 said:


> Jericho and Ziggler are both better than CM Punk and leagues above Cena


:lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Domenico said:


> Take a close look at Ziggler's hair, i was also thinking of bleaching my hair but kind of doubting that decision. unk2


I don't see what's wrong with it, I'm blind though.



Amazing_Cult said:


> Wait, is Jericho retiring after this?
> 
> You guys make it sound like after this, he is done.


Well he's gone for another while. This run has been pretty lackluster.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler overselling like a pro... almost as good as the rock at overselling..... almost


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.tout.com/m/h5ku16?ref=tw0h9xvw
> 
> Daniel Bryan reacts to AJ's anger management classes


I knew that's what he would say lol


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Random "What Grinds My Gears":

How people in the UK say "garage."


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck you subway... and your fuckin.... subs and shit


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> I don't see what's wrong with it, I'm blind though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's gone for another while. This run has been pretty lackluster.


Strands of hair are peeling out and it looks really fragile as if you could just rip it off.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Hate to say it... but Cena is a lot better on the mic than ziggler


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Domenico said:


> Strands of hair are peeling out and it looks really fragile as if you could just rip it off.


I don't see the peeling


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

where are the recaps? i tuned in just before the third hour and there haven't been ANY


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Borias said:


> Has anyone ever timed how many minutes the commercials are per show?


look for a full episode on youtube and then subtract that from the length of the show w/ commercials. :bron


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Khloe does modeling?

What does she model? Cow-bells?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Whats on the back of Zigglers trunks? Looks like 'Born to be a (star shape)' could be wrong since it's hard to tell.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DAT SELL.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> where are the recaps? i tuned in just before the third hour and there haven't been ANY


Just when you think you've figured out the WWE's formula, they throw ya a swerve!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> I don't see the peeling


Wait until there's a close-up of Ziggler's face, just watch closely.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Almost guarenteed opportunity? So wouldn't it make sense just to call it an opportunity?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Random "What Grinds My Gears":
> 
> How people in the UK say "garage."



Ga-Ridgerage?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This situation is kind of funny, since Jericho was already fired once before on the night after SummerSlam, losing to Cena in a You're Fired match in '05.


----------



## TheViper323 (Apr 27, 2010)

I know this happened about 20 minutes ago, but I can't be the only one that wished what Lesnar said was true about him never coming back to the WWE. He's lazy, out of shape, horrible in the ring, and just all around boring.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Dolph's a show off in mid air!"


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Random "What Grinds My Gears":
> 
> How people in the UK say "garage."


"What grind my gears"

Americans telling us Brits how to speak our language


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Jericho gonna do that job.





kakashi101 said:


> Jerico and Ziggler>>>Punk and Cena...this is a FACT


No, it's not.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Botched frankensteiner. Unless that was suppose to be like that.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> This situation is kind of funny, since Jericho was already fired once before on the night after SummerSlam, losing to Cena in a You're Fired match in '05.


You'd think they would have brought back Eric Bischoff just for this occasion.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I know this is irrelavent but wasn't Tyson Kidd supposed to "Get a Monster Push" or something? 

Oh I love it when the net is wrong, lol.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

fuck holy shit is he ok


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> This situation is kind of funny, since Jericho was already fired once before on the night after SummerSlam, losing to Cena in a You're Fired match in '05.


WWE doesn't remember that. :side:


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Random "What Grinds My Gears":
> 
> How people in the UK say "garage."


How do Americans say it? I say "Gah-ridge"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Holy Shit Vickie! Shut up already


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Dolph is gunna win with the walls...calling it now

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> "What grind my gears"
> 
> Americans telling us Brits how to speak our language


unk2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Domenico said:


> Damn, even my hair isn't as damaged as Ziggler's and i have long hair and don't even take care of it. Then again, he uses shitloads of bleach.


Absolutely. You can tell that his hair is super soft not because it's healthy but because the cuticle is completely dead. Over processing is a motherfucker. 

He needs to go into seclusion, shave that shit and start over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They are having the same match they had last night.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler.... Billy gun wants his gimmick back... and his finisher >:|


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Really thought Jericho landed on his head there.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wish that went longer. :/


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I. Am. Shocked.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggles


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> This situation is kind of funny, since Jericho was already fired once before on the night after SummerSlam, losing to Cena in a You're Fired match in '05.


The night I swore to hate Cena forever.

Forever.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh shit. Ziggler won clean. He kicked out of the Zig Zag last night. I was expecting him to do the same there.....


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Goodbye, Jericho.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

HUGE win for Zig though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Decent match... same as last night though. should have been how it went last night.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

not as good as the PPV match.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

See ya Chris, have fun touring...


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll miss you Y2J


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Sad, but predictable. Oh good, we still have 20 minutes left for Punk/Cena and 2 commercials, and a recap.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kind of a short match than expected.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Sad panda.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

so long chris


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok Ziggler was super nervous in that match.
See you in 3 years, Jericho.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dont worry folks. Jericho will be back for the royal rumble.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

It's amazing how much people and casuals always love Jericho despite how much he loses clean.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Chris? 


You're fired.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So I know this is irrelavent but wasn't Tyson Kidd supposed to "Get a Monster Push" or something?
> 
> Oh I love it when the net is wrong, lol.


Every MITB match needs a high flyer.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

For the people that complaining about Ziggler losing yesterday can stfu now.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh god. Now we won't see Jericho for a long time.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Tedious said:


> How do Americans say it? I say "Gah-ridge"


"Guh-rahj"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ended a little abruptly. Thought Jericho would kick out of that.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugggh... That match was stupid, like i understand that Jericho had to go on tour... but wtf did ziggler have to gain from beating him? lol Come on Creative writers.... be more.... creative


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

scrilla said:


> not as good as the PPV match.


Agreed.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

So the summerslam match was build for RAW? anyway, good luck jericho.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Mainboy said:


> Dont worry folks. Jericho will be back for the royal rumble.


Nope, Fozzy are busy right through until March.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Goodbye to the reason I watch this show. I'll wait for you. I'll watch every week hoping for a cryptic return vignette. Don't take too long. </3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> unk2


It was our language first. If you don't like how we say things in it I have two words for you: Queen's English 





Shame Jericho is going. I prefer him as a face


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

so half of this match was during the commercial. see the E is still running with the slogan "Fuck you audience"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Decent match... same as last night though. should have been how it went last night.


i thought you said you were done last night. :kobe


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Better to put Ziggler over in front of millions instead of a couple hundred thousand.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> The night I swore to hate Cena forever.
> 
> Forever.


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

My god look how dead that crowd is, come on people!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So why is AJ firing Jericho anyway?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jericho not being here will really suck.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

how many times has Jericho been fired or left. I know why he is leaving but man it sucks seeing him leave like a loser. Wish Jericho was treated like a Legend. Know he isnt as big as Rock, Taker, Austin, Hogan and even HBK and HHH but guy is up there and wrestles every week and loses on more occasions.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

the crowd is fucking garbage, seriously, why go to a live event if you are not going to enjoy it, imbeciles


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok Ziggler is over celebrating. Doing way too much.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Ziggler's hair bugs me...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:hayden


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just induct Jericho into the HOF next year. Foley too.
They should've been in before Edge anyway.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

psx71 said:


> It's amazing how much people and casuals always love Jericho despite how much he loses clean.


I think his undisputed title win and feud with hbk made his career.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Steal it!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

DeeRichMann said:


> Ugggh... That match was stupid, like i understand that Jericho had to go on tour... but wtf did ziggler have to gain from beating him? lol Come on Creative writers.... be more.... creative


He beat Chris Friggin Jericho. The man who beat Austin and The Rock on the same night! It's a big win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DOLPH

DO SOMETHING

:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Jericho not being here will really suck.


Give it 5 months til after his tour.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Goin out in a blaze of glory


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bloodbath said:


> Nope, Fozzy are busy right through until March.


.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> It was our language first. If you don't like how we say things in it I have two words for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, technically, its our language, since we are both British in a sense.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Going out as a heel. I like it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FACE TURN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More babyfaces being assholes!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Heel turn.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

babyfaces


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Feel like Jericho being fired should be a bigger deal than it is.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

He should of shaken his hand, helped put Ziggler over. That was terrible.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ofc Trips has to have his "retirement" overshadow Jericho leaving.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

And people said Jericho turned face out of nowhere unk2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll wait for you, Chris.  I'll wait as long as I have to.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like the faces like to attack the heels after they lose clean. Be a Star dont be a sore loser


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Night of the heel faces...


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

ziggler a face now?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Well. Kind of anticlimatic, should have been this at Summerslam. 

Unfortunately, there goes a top two mic worker of the company.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kane attacking Ryder and now Jericho attacking Ziggler, acting like a sore loser.

Right.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Did Jericho just tell Dolph "come here, talk shit"?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I think this is the first time I've seen Jericho get "fired" from a match where he got to walk out with some decency


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All the faces are acting very heel tonight!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wonder if this will be his last hoorah... though this isn't quite being dragged out the building screaming


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Every MITB match needs a high flyer.


Yeah, but there were news reports that Tyson was in line for a huge push. 

Didn't happen.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

HOLY SHIT BLOOD! CUT TO A COMMERCIAL, and nice over sell on the codebreaker, did it the right amount instead of doing 4 backflips and a cartwheel


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

have fun on tour Y2J.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A comeback full of nothing.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Bye Jericho. I'll miss him and his sparkly lite-brite jacket of ultimate awesome while he's gone.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

Meh was hoping Jericho would go for a handshake out of respect like yeah...You beat me. Then Ziggler reach out and right before Jericho reaches Ziggler's handd, ziggler pulls his hand away and does that hair swipe thing at Jericho. Woulda got ziggs a ton of heat


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't like that NOWAY it should be over like that, Y2J must comeback and have a real last match


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So how did that finish benefit Ziggler? Terrible booking.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:sadpanda


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Be a star Jericho :lmao


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

How the heck is that a heel turn? He's leaving and going on tour with his band. No reason to think they are turning him.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"Screw Jericho retiring, watch a trailer for our shitty straight-to-DVD movie!"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Vince seems to have an obsession with "big ones"


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Why can't Cole and Lawler just f*ck off.

WWE films bigger than Jericho leaving? F*ck this company.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gonna miss the good matches Jericho pumps out.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

A WWE film rated R?

Color me surprised.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

this crowd is really, really fucking bad. REALLY bad.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

it doesn't mean shit c uz everyone knows he's gonna come back. that and he didn't accomplish anything big this time around, that and he got fired once before losing to orton in 2010 so everyone knows he's gonna be back. holy shit as i was typing this i heard the commercial for that shitty new wwe movie and i thought it was ambrose at first.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Day honestly doesn't look THAT bad from the trailer.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So how long before Jericho comes back? Any guesses?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Lawler: What, what's wrong with that?


Um......that was perfectly fine, judging by tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

He will be back come RTWM see you then Jericho. True best in the world


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Minotauro501 said:


> Meh was hoping Jericho would go for a handshake out of respect like yeah...You beat me. Then Ziggler reach out and right before Jericho reaches Ziggler's handd, ziggler pulls his hand away and does that hair swipe thing at Jericho. Woulda got ziggs a ton of heat


Agreed, that would've been better.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I would have died if they dissolved right from Jericho on the stage to his next return vignette.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> So how did that finish benefit Ziggler? Terrible booking.


None of it really benefited him to be honest. Should have built it up with the stipulation at Summerslam. Would have made it much bigger.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Well there goes one of the main reasons to watch RAW 3 hours just got a lot longer :/


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Minotauro501 said:


> Meh was hoping Jericho would go for a handshake out of respect like yeah...You beat me. Then Ziggler reach out and right before Jericho reaches Ziggler's handd, ziggler pulls his hand away and does that hair swipe thing at Jericho. Woulda got ziggs a ton of heat


Yes, this! And then have Jericho do what he did! Woulda made more sense!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

straight to dvd


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Brye said:


> The Day honestly doesn't look THAT bad from the trailer.


It looks like it could be a fun watch.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ditcka said:


> "Screw Jericho retiring, watch a trailer for our shitty straight-to-DVD movie!"


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Slam_It said:


> He beat Chris Friggin Jericho. The man who beat Austin and The Rock on the same night! It's a big win.


who hasnt beat jehrico since he came back -_- what is he like 1-10 in ppv? the only reason he beat ziggles at summerslam was because it would be his last ppv for awhile lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> So how long before Jericho comes back? Any guesses?


Late next year.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho will always be a heel :lmao at his HOF acceptance speech he would still probably act like a heel


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So Punks condition is going to be that Cena has to shake his hand eh?...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Bane reference from Punk right dere.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow this movie looks bad. Then again, if it's a WWE film, it's a given.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> He should of shaken his hand, helped put Ziggler over. That was terrible.


You are correct. Losing the match did not put him over but shaking his hand is what would put him over.




I prefer when the faces act like dicks sometimes. It is not a kids show....... well it is not meant to be a kids show


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Goodbye Jericho...


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen Jericho get "fired" from a match where he got to walk out with some decency


Yeah, not leaving with grace is a Jericho trademark. Which makes tonight kind of make me worry that he might not come back after his Fozzy tour.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Funny how people mocked HBK saying "ROFL HES TALKING LIKE HHH IS DEAD"

This whole forum is acting the same way over Jericho....

Jericho will be back... he always comes back.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Striker Texas Ranger said:


> I would have died if they dissolved right from Jericho on the stage to his next return vignette.


Jeritrollin through and through.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> So how long before Jericho comes back? Any guesses?


Im calling Jericho/Ziggy for the WHC at Mania.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Why can't Cole and Lawler just f*ck off.
> 
> WWE films bigger than Jericho leaving? F*ck this company.


yeah I'm sure Lawler and Cole decide when they do a WWE Films segment. fpalm



anyway Punk's condition better be the spinner belt goes in the trash.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

With Jericho gone, it seems that the only reasons for me to watch WWE are Bryan, Ziggler, Sandow, Cody Rhodes.

Ah well, Bryan is enough.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol Rock vs Cena on NBC? idk if i can bare through that more than once....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

100% guaranteed Punk names a condition that Cena overcomes and wins at NOC. LOL if Punk says Cena has to quit if he loses.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

And thus begins the era of watching Raw every week in hopes of a Jericho return vignette.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Perhaps he'll return with long hair like 99' y2j


----------



## Darkseid316 (Apr 1, 2012)

back to watching raw re-runs from the good ol days.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

"Good Guy Jericho": 'Retires' for a while, doesn't make a big deal about it.

"Scum Bag HHH": Teases retiring.. gets butthurt when fans chant "you tapped out", devotes half of the next Raw to it and will re-play it every week for the next 6 months.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone watching on a stream/in the uk, HOLY SHIT THESE "THE MONEY SHOP" commercials are annoying.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punks stipulation will be Russo worthy.

"CENA! If I defeat you, you'll have to RESPECT ME"


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> You are correct. Losing the match did not put him over but shaking his hand is what would put him over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fat, black man proclaiming himself a "Funkasaurus" who dances with children in the ring.

Then you have your number one guy heavily endorsing Fruity Pebbles.

Then you have a marketing campaign that is centered on stopping Bullying, where they visit mainly Middle and Elementary schools.

"Brock Lesnar is a butt-kicker" - Michael Cole

I rest my case.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Punks stipulation will be Russo worthy.
> 
> "CENA! If I defeat you, you'll have to RESPECT ME"


RESPECT ON A POLE MATCH


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punk's stipulation is going to be something stupid like Cena shakes his hand or some BS


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

DrowningFish said:


> Perhaps he'll return with long hair like 99' y2j


Jericho's 40 and he has lost his hairline, there's no way that's gonna happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Brye said:


> RESPECT ON A POLE MATCH


now thats an oxymoron right there


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Tedious said:


> How do Americans say it? I say "Gah-ridge"


Guh-raj


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

scrilla said:


> anyone watching on a stream/in the uk, HOLY SHIT THESE "THE MONEY SHOP" commercials are annoying.


I keep hearing the girl say "The Money Shot" instead of "Shop", and imagine she went into porn to pay off her debts.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

bye jericho i hope someone else can step up while he is gone


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> A fat, black man proclaiming himself a "Funkasaurus" who dances with children in the ring.
> 
> Then you have your number one guy heavily endorsing Fruity Pebbles.
> 
> ...


I was being sarcastic :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Punk's stipulation is going to be something stupid like Cena shakes his hand or some BS


And the hilarious part will be, Cena spends 5 minutes deciding whether or not to shake it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Why does Jericho not end his Fozzy's shows with his entrance music? I realize he didn't write that song, but they should definitely perform it live...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Booker T is way better GM than AJ that's for sure.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit this crowd blows tonight.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk is going to make Cena get on his knees and kiss his ass


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

loser has to eat the other guys ice cream bar.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

scrilla said:


> anyone watching on a stream/in the uk, HOLY SHIT THESE "THE MONEY SHOP" commercials are annoying.


The woman says "My car fails its MOT every year, without fail."


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Gotta love the Bret tribute attire.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

this crowd really is very lame.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Let's hope the spinner belt is going in the trash.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

scrilla said:


> anyone watching on a stream/in the uk, HOLY SHIT THESE "THE MONEY SHOP" commercials are annoying.


It's better than the constant food commercials when watching a Yank stream you fat bastards. I say that with love :casey


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Best in the WORLD, Rocks pink boots and makes it look so damn cool


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

Jericho's last match wasn't the finale?!!?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Loser does line of nose candy match plz.

EITHER THE ROLE MODEL OR THE STRAIGHT EDGE


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Where is they at tonight? Vince is probably pissed off backstage. "I'll never go back to this damn city again."


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Boo this man


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is he gonna trash Lawler again? PLEASE trash Lawler again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes punk. Fuck off Lawler.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I can get used to this "Bitch at Lawler" segment.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

StoutHearted said:


> Jericho's last match wasn't the finale?!!?


You expected it to be? unk2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If there is a god it will be that Jerry Lawler is fired! I would :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh Punk, you silly goose you.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I love Punk humiliating King


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk picking on Lawler again????????????? Punk/King for the title?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk needs to stop this tweener shit. he's so lukewarm right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel like I've seen this before.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Punk going in on Lawler


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena will get the title shot only if he AA's Lawler and locks in the STF till he cries


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish Punk could do this every week to King. Oh fuck off Cena.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

booooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Punk calling Lawler out on his bullshit.


Here comes Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk going after Lawler is not going to make him a heel in my eyes.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Punk will turn full heel tonight


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

I am still waiting for someone to be in the ring talking, and all you hear is that glass shattering... thats when i can say i offically love wrestling again lol, PLEASE COME BACK SCSA!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone remember that promo when Heyman said prostitute like 50 times?

I feel like that's Punk with 'respect' now. It's his IRON CLAD contract.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Why do they insist in getting announcers involved with regular talent

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Where is they at tonight? Vince is probably pissed off backstage. "I'll never go back to this damn city again."


Fresno. :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is something that Punk should have done as a face... everybody hates Jerry lol*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Now here comes this cunt

Lets all guess what he says.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Cena is ruining the segment.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Apologize to him. APOLOGIZE!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

And here comes Cena to ruin the segment. Yay!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

so no match in the main event?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk needs to bring back the Mercury moustache. And punch Lawler in his stupid cuntbag face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tweener roles can damage careers. They gotta get Punk straight ASAP.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena ALWAYS interrupts the good shit. :cena2


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Punk picking on Lawler again????????????? Punk/King for the title?


I hope not. That would be a terrible match.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Why must all heels pick on King? Shit is boring.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus this crowd doesn't pop for anything. :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I love Punk humiliating King


King does a good job of humiliating himself 8*D


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cena would interrupt a live sex celebration.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punk says respect more then Bryan says no


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So basically this entire crowd only wanted to see Cena. Fuck this crowd.:lmao


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena is such a fuckin tool


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

You couldn't of waited? FUCK OFF CENA.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Takertheman said:


> King does a good job of humiliating himself 8*D


Indeed.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dat Cena Pop. Where were your vocal cords when Sandow came out you ignoramuses?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Wat?

Did I just see Josh Koschek in the arena? :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So we are going to redo the:

Punk is "heel" and has all the guys above 13.
Cena is the face with all the kids and women.

Storyline? Got it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

When did Cena start wearing Adidas shoes?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Punk is so cool when he's like this.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He's finally gonna talk about Cena? Fucking FINALLY? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

so true


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk isn't a tweener. He's a heel.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The crowd didn't even make noise for Rock? WHAT IN THE FUCK


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

im liking where this is going


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Try before Mania Punk. 

You're the victim here man!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, hear it comes, Dwayne.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DUH-WAYNE


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is the Punk I missed.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like how he says DWAYNE. LoL


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Punk's new character = IWC.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel like the way punk says "Dwayne" is so disrespectful lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Punk telling the truth :lol :lol


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! Feels like an Undertaker 2002 promo.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Punk hitting it on the head... Everyone's pissed that Cena will always be the spotlight not the WWE title! Here come the Punk chants! Woooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yeah Punk how come...wait my backpack!!!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

cm punk crushing cena in the promo, as always, the people chanting "cm punk" just makes it better


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

John Cena is awesome. These fans need to cheer for Cena and boo Punk, just to see him go apeshit.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

RESPECT THIS MAN!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Y2Raven said:


> RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! RESPECT! Feels like an Undertaker 2002 promo.


"Say WHAT if you sleep with your sister"


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

this is the punk we all know and love


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Punk = gawd. He's money on the mic ...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena no hespect me. He not hespect naating.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk is completely right, lol.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This promo kinda owns.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Punk's new character = IWC.


This!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena to no sell this promo like he did THe Rock's


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

It always makes me laugh when Punk who is supposedly 6'2 and Cena who is supposedly 6'1 are in the ring together and Cena is clearly 2 inches taller than Punk.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

We want front row seats bitch!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does Punk have to beat Cena again?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

He is definitely a tweener, I don't see how that is so confusing. He wins cleanly twice in a PPV, is still cheered and chanted for, he mixes his face and "heel" entrances. He speaks the truth and gets cheered for it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

how can grown balding gray haired men wear Cena gear? and why


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LOL wut?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

CENA HAS TOO MUCH PRIDE FOR THIS


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Whiney Punk might be my favorite Punk....other than blonde Punk.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck. Punk's losing the belt next month.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Save.Us_Phil


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ better not fuck this up


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

> 1. "Cena sucks"
> 
> August 20 Chant of the day
> 
> Fans say this, predominately adult males of course, whenever Cena is out talking, or being talked to. Is a very popular chant in Chicago, Toronto, and Miami.


Heh.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

That's it? Really?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh the horror! Not that!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This crowd sucks fucking dick. Brain dead, Cena brown nosing fucks.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Punk talking alot about the back seat...maybe he really doesnt want to FIGHT Cena


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Amazing promo by Punk so far, best one since his heel turn.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not _quite_ what I was hoping for, but still better than him talking about everyone EXCEPT Cena.




hassassin said:


> Amazing promo by Punk so far, best one since his heel turn.


What fucking heel turn? :lmao :lmao :lmao Christ


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I thought this was going to lead up to a watermelon eating contest, with the loser having to claim that they suck it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't know why they had to go tweener for this. He could have said all this as a face.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

hehe they are trying to make cm punk look like a heel, but it's impossible, people will still cheer hard for him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That's your stipulation PUNK??????????? fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Now here comes cena with the same old shite.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

10 months John..


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CENA YOU CANNOT DO SAMUEL L JACKSON


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> how can grown balding gray haired men wear Cena gear? and why


They dont take wrestling seriously.........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Here comes the re-tout...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More Cena phony shit.:lmao


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

ugh here we go again


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

What was the stipulation?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cener doing his job you fellers.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Of course Cena is getting the belt next month. Night Of Champions is in Boston.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

and here goes cena opening his mouth and ruining this..............."hustly loyalty respect", talking about respect?, fucking phony piece of garbage, as always pandering to the crowd and smiling like a retard, I hope he dies, I hope he honestly and truly dies, both him and vince mcmahon


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cena...... Holy fuck do I hate this guy on my TV.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena winning the title next month. Fuck off


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Same old shit from Mr.John Cena. Yawn.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

In the Attitude Era, Austin would've been like "Hell yeah I respect you" and then would've stunned the champion.


In 2012, we have Cena giving a lame ass fucking promo fpalm


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena cutting this same promo? 

zzzzz


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Because you have the kids brainwashed, that's why.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cena burying the belt, cool..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, oh that's a fucking huge heap of respect, John.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol That word is (Man in audience) "Respect" Cena:"Respect" Man: OOOOOOOOH! LMFAO PLEASE HEARD THAT


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

cheap pop

what a surprise


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

So using Mick Foley cheap pops is indicative of respect?

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Cenation with the high pitch cheers ... women and children first ... lol


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I've tried to stay calm tonight, but Cena is already pushing me to boiling point. Fucking awful, ass kissing, piece of shit.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CENA CENA CENA! YEAH!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man fresno California sucks! Stupid sheepish marks...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice cheap pop there Cena. *Foley thumps up*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

where is Cena going with this?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> More Cena phony shit.:lmao


Oh Christ...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This has to be the most random promo.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

WHUT?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Always sucking up to the fans fucking lame ass ashole


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I'm going to jump. Getting a fucking cinder-block so that I can go directly to the bottom of the surface.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Fresno State winning a National Championship.

Almost spat out my warm milk when he said that.

Yeah, I drink warm milk, come at me.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well ok then, next challenger?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

ugh cena is such a terrible promo look at the dead crowd hear the silence


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cena is honestly saying NOTHING right now. This is all bullshit.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This is sooo lame.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

AJ to come out just one more time. Start it up!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Foreshadowing Rock/Cena II. Goodie...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So much cheese!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this a Naruto episode now?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena's just rambling.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Stop being the better man, Cena. Come on.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice foreshadowing of WM29 there John.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HELL YES CENA

FUCK YES

FUCK YOU PUNK. EAT HIS SHIT


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Punk just kick him


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena gets going then brings up a point that derails his own momentum... what the hell?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This promo is pretty good.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Lmao...

In the middle of Cena talking 

Random fan: "SHUT UP"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ouch!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If Punk's heel turn doesn't come with a pipebomb, then why even turn him?

Cena is running all over him for no apparent reason and burying the belt.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cena is trash. This is the first RAW I've seen in a while and I regret it. This is garbage.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk without his balls.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena is such a fucking tool!! god damn


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

WOW. Sonned.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, Cena.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

it was better than any moment cena ever had


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So cena/rock again at wrestlemania. How fucking exciting


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena's such a cunt.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Cena, you really are the most stale, ass kissing, awful piece of shit in the history of this company. Just fuck off.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena > Punk

i love this segment so much. Punk is getting so owned right now. I love WWE, I can live with this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena is a pandering douchebag.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WWE Championship looking really good right now. Cena needs to shut the fuck up though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

G.I. Vanilla Ice can go fuck himself. I'm getting tired of his company man, politician grinning, puppet bullshit.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm confident in your ability to get another WWE title shot, Cena.

Everyone is.

Its not like you have to work for it.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Cena is the man, spitting the wwe lingo perfectly! Get his ass cena.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Haters gonna hate but that was a great promo from both Punk & Cena.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I can't really get into what Cena is saying. :/


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

So sick of Cena going for the cheap pops with the "Praise the local sports team" crap. I'd boo anyone who does that.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

About time Cena went somewhere with this promo.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

When was the last time Cena coherently cut a promo?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Boston being Cena's hometown?

He's from West Newbury... that's basically in another state, nowhere near Boston... zzzzz


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> HELL YES CENA
> 
> FUCK YES
> 
> FUCK YOU PUNK. EAT HIS SHIT


You are a strange strange person


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

PIKACHU I CHOOSE YOU!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG CM Punk is going to over* clean* on Cena in boston


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd love if after all this shit, Punk actually chose someone else.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i'll be at NOC. man i hope Punk walks out as champ. If Cena leaves as champ i might just ask for a refund.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What the fuck? Really? Really?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena > Punk .....but not Blonde Punk*


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

that made zero sense


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dude in crowd, "YOU GOT SERVED"


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

"YOU GOT SONNED!"

Give that guy a medal.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh, the WWE title match of NoC is the Main Event now all of a sudden Cena? then I guess it'll be Cena vs Punk then


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Great promo. But I'm apart of the IWC, so TERRIBLE PROMO CENA SUX RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought the second half of that Cena promo was pretty good.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Cena is a pandering douchebag.


He's always been one.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Punk turning heel


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

A fucking commercial? Really?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I wish Jerry Lawler wasn't cool to the common fan.

He's fucking junk.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Amazing promo form both...this feud damn well better last til the Rumble.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Punk no-sold Cena's promo like a fucking boss.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Crowd is chanting for Jerry.

Shit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is so ironic, people calling Cena a douchebag, you guys are so fucking blind.

Threatening the kids that come for Brodus Clay, wanting a full-grown hot young woman to get off the tv and threatening her, calling a full-grown man who is slightly overweight a cunt, people here never cease to amaze me. 

Punk is the douchebag here. Not Cena, Open your eyes.

<3 Cena, please do this again. I only like it when you own Punk though.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk needs to unleash on Cena.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

cena: "fuck you punk! you and the wwe title ain't got shit on me"


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

minister of propaganda


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Minister of Propaganda is right, fucking Jerry Lawler.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

One of Cena's best promos right there

Makes me think that Punk is going over clean....god I hope so


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL @ that no selling


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

GTS on Lawler!


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

That was a pretty damn good promo by cena. Hasn't been that good in a while but still doesn't make up for his shitty wrestling lol 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> Punk no-sold Cena's promo like a fucking boss.


Exactly, fucking epic.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope Punk attacks Jerry, Cena saves him, and Punk goes heel. And I hope Cena beats Punk, but he'll get screwed again. 

I hope Lawler piledrives him.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Well, this is a little uncomfortable. I quite enjoyed a Cena promo.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So this is Ace asking Show to apologize Part 2?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Minister of Propaganda you are, Lawler.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cena with a speech worthy of Captain America

pretty good serious stuff

These two were made to feud with each other


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena's promo had good moments... but then he would say something that undermined what he was saying. And Punk isn't doing any better right now...what the hell is going on? What is the point of this?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

there will probably be alot of marking out and sticky keyboards. Punk will lock in the Vice or put Lawler to sleep. Or anger cuz Cena will stop him from doing those things.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

This is...garbage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM Punk going after Lawler makes him the biggest babyface in the company. 

Close second is Damien Sandow for beating up The Funksauras. 

Third is Alberto Del Rio for suffering so many indignities in his recent feud with Sheamus.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Punk heel turn kayfabe wise.

Biggest face for us.


----------



## DeeRichMann (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel like Punk is getting buried -_- this shit sucks lol, and now all of a sudden k best in theing cant say punk is the world even though he said it for about 8 months.... what a shit end to a raw


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Shitty promo by Cena, he went everywhere with it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The middle of the promo by Cena was rambling but the end was great. 


YES PUNK YES YES :MARK: :MARK: FUCK YOU LAWLER


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The pedo deserved to get hit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So...who is he choosing?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cena/Punk III is going to OWN.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE gives no fucks about Punk. "Shut the fuck and stop complaining" was part of his deal. 



LadyCroft said:


> *Cena > Punk .....but not Blonde Punk*


Blonde Punk could fucking get it and twice on Sunday.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

pretty sure that was the most babyface thing to happen tonight. stupid crowd.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Punk getting sonned twice on the same damn show.

Thank god for that head-kick, Punk saved some face.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

No more kicking 60 year old men Punk, that's bad you bad bad boy.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

The 2nd half of Cena's promo was actually good. I feel dirty.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bob the Jobber said:


> I thought the second half of that Cena promo was pretty good.


Well my computer chose to crash right before that happened.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

I only like Cena when he's with Punk ... Punk makes him better ...


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk needs to unleash on Cena.


seriously, if they are turning him full fledge heel then at least he should unleash on john cena at some time


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

.........I'm not sure what to think anymore.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

DON'T BE A BULLY PUNK - BE A STAR


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

insert how much everything in the wwe sucks, punk is a hippo crate and cena sux.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Punk attacked Lawler. Thank you Punk for doing what many of us have wanted to do to Lawler for years :mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, it's over. Good thing we got that all resolved.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

well that was..... awkward


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Punk was begging for heel heat from the crowd.

Cena cuts a shitty cheap pop promo and then turns it on for the homestretch. Punk no-sells it like Cena would, lol. 

Cheap heel heat by kicking Lawler. Of all things they could do, lol.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man what a shitty crowd...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... he doesn't talk about Cena's promo, attacks and old man and doesn't take this angle anywhere other than a supposed heel turn that no one is really buying because.. o right.. HE"S FUCKING SPOT ON!

God the WWE is so fucking clueless......


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome. Now we get to see Lawler vs. Punk next week with Lawler going over due to Cena interfering.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

And Cena leaves the Ring after throwing the mic and walks with a serious face


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm missing something here, Punk shut up Lawler. That's a bad thing?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Moral of the story is... CENA IS ALWAYZ RITE.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The fact that anyone could be boo Jerry Lawler's noggin getting kicked makes me worried.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

G.I. Vanilla Ice and Pedo King need to get fired.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

lmao before the show ends i see Rock and Cena pop up again advertising their mania match thats gonna be shown.

Punk needs to do something really bad to turn heel unless they are doing a slow turn. He barely got booed there.


----------



## Darkseid316 (Apr 1, 2012)

lame.....


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

How fitting was it to have that Cena/Rock graphic pop up at the end?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

great promo by both guys

:lmao @ Punk kicking worthless Lawler in the back of the head


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The show was awful and one of the worst i've seen. See you next week so i can say the same thing.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

man. i didn't even let the negativity of the IWC fuel me this time, i tried to watch this episode without the whining and bitching of the IWC rubbing off on me. but damn, that episode was fucking terrible

fpalm


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Punk owned Cena and that jackass Lawler in that promo, they've used all the main event overshadowing stuff to build up to this feud being reborn and this was THE Punk promo we were waiting for.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> I'm missing something here, Punk shut up Lawler. That's a bad thing?


"That's not a bad thing, it's a good thing!" /DDP


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Thought that promo got off track a little during the beginning of Cena's part but it was pretty solid.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was kind of lackluster.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Well that certainly got Punk his heat back.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> The middle of the promo by Cena was rambling but the end was great.


I noticed this too. Good work from John boy.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not a bad episode. I'm surprised by how fast the three hours went this time.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

How many damn times does Punk have to beat Cena to prove he's better? Shit.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it just me, or did Cena completely devalue the belt on that promo?


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Punk was begging for heel heat from the crowd.
> 
> Cena cuts a shitty cheap pop promo and then turns it on for the homestretch. Punk no-sells it like Cena would, lol.
> 
> Cheap heel heat by kicking Lawler. Of all things they could do, lol.


yeah, it was pathetic, how much they are trying to force punk into a full blown heel by such cheap shots


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you punk


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Worst show ever. 2/10 wouldn't watch again.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> How fitting was it to have that Cena/Rock graphic pop up at the end?


i laughed at the same thing


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I enjoyed Cena there. And the complete no-sell of Cena's 8-minute speech. Not so keen on building main angles or key character developments through the use of Jerry Lawler, though.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why are people confused about?

Punk wanted Cena to say he was the best, but Cena told him to screw, thus making Punk not respect Cena, and completely ignore him.

Punk thinks being the WWE champion is the highest point in the WWE, so anyone who can't accept that (Cena) is below him, hence why Punk no sold his promo and went back to what he and Lawler were talking about before Cena interrupted. 

Makes sense, and I'm glad at this point Punk v Cena isn't happening at NOC.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Best Raw ending since the Punk Worked Shoot :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I thought Cena's promo was actually great, aside from the pointless pandering at the start


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

he got a faint "thank you Punk" chant after the kick to Lawler. I'm going to NOC in Boston and I am hoping some how that Cena doesn't get the win, but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wwecruz said:


> How many damn times does Punk have to beat Cena to prove he's better? Shit.


He could beat Cena a million times and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So NOC, Boston, MA, the resting place of CM Punk's 2nd WWE Championship reign. 

And yeah, it may not be confirmed yet, but it's more than obvious it's Punk/Cena at NOC.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> Thought that promo got off track a little during the beginning of Cena's part but it was pretty solid.


Take away the cheap local pops and the rambling at the beginning and it's a very good promo.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Headliner said:


> .........I'm not sure what to think anymore.


This is exactly what I've been left feeling. Punk's direction is just weird. Like I said, he needs to unleash on Cena, because he's not looking too good right now.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

That was the probably the best Raw since they've gone to the 3-hour format.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Heyman/Lesnar at the start was great
Ziggler beating Jericho in the main event was great
Punk's promo was great
Punk kicking Lawler in the head and completing his heel turn was great

The middle was pretty shit.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

"The only thing anyone remembers about you is waving to Vince McMahon and then leaving." That was a great line.


----------



## Greatness_ (Aug 14, 2012)

RAW over all was much better then the past 3...my only issue was to start there was WAY to much AJ they are putting her on WAAYYY TOOOO MUCH!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Why are people confused about?
> 
> Punk wanted Cena to say he was the best, but Cena told him to screw, thus making Punk not respect Cena, and completely ignore him.
> 
> ...


It was genius


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

hassassin said:


> Punk owned Cena in that promo, they've used all the main event overshadowing stuff to build up to this feud being reborn and this was THE Punk promo we were waiting for.


I'm not sure, Cena hit Punk in the chin when he said his most memorable moment was blowing a kiss to Vince McMahon. Then it all went down-hill from there as Cena basically tore him up.

Then getting no-sold by Lawler was just :no:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anyone who booed Lawler getting kicked in the head is either 5 or deaf. Punk thank you for kicking Lawler in the head.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wait did Cena accept Punks stipulation? Is the match happening? Didn't he walk out at the end saying something like pick me or don't I don't care.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

People aren't booing punk because hes 100% right in what he's sying.. the 'sports entertainment' matches are always getting higher billing than the title matches, hell the WHC title has opened the show at half a dozen PPV's this last year. Even in this segment Punk was overshadowed by Cena mentioning Rock and laying some groundwork for a rematch.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope that kick means Punk is finally heel because this tweener bullshit is terrible.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

What about Triple H tho?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Boring show. Only highlights were the Jericho/Ziggler match and the Punk/Cena/Lawler was at least mildly entertaining.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love Punk's character right now. It's not really working with the crowd because they're most fucking morons but I'm really liking the character. I'm cool with a bit of sacrificing to his heat for extra enjoyment.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I loved that ending so much, so much people here are butthurt because what Cena said 100% true, he's speaking the words WWE wants to say to him, "Stfu and quit nagging Punk"


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

LOL at the haters!!!! ahahahahaha. CM Punk is NOT the best of the world!! Never will be!!


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

> I'm missing something here, Punk shut up Lawler. That's a bad thing?


it's not a bad thing for us, but for the rest of the stupid sheep it's "awfully bad" and a cheap way to get some heel fuel, if this episode was in a smarky town people would be cheering like nobody's business and heck, some few smarks cheered at the end of that segment


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cena's speech made 0 sense.

What a terrible ending. I don't like where they're going with Punk at all, this respect thing is getting repetitive. Cena begging for cheap pops was cringe, but he has always done that.

Hope this feud picks up next week. Terrible show, strongly considering stopping watching until WM season.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good Raw tonight.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought the interaction was really good between Cena and Punk. The whole Lawler involvement could've been elft out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

wtf is on the USA network right now? There's no lawyers in suits.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The fans, excuse me, the WWE Universe will agree with anything Cena will say. It was very obvious tonight. If Cena wins the title at NOC, I will have to stop watching Raw for awhile.


----------



## Greatness_ (Aug 14, 2012)

DZ vs Y2J match was great....im sick of the follow up matches on RAW being better than PPV matches....the whole Jericho ribs angle made the match sub par at best


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena promo was fine. Just don't care about anything he does. He has a tendency to ramble about nonsensical shit before he finally gets to his point though. Shave a chunk of that promo off before the end and its a winner. Still fine though. Punk really needs to just go off on Cena though or this character just does NOT work. I don't know if they're saving that for his actual heel turn or what...but until Punk FULLY addresses that Cena is his true target, none of this truly matters to me. 

The show was decent, nothing special. They're still working out the kinks of what to do with the extra hour, hopefully they've got a proper format by fall.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm jealous of Punk because he got to kick Lawler in the head and I didn't. If I was Kane's size with creative control I would book myself to end Lawler's career and cement his retirement by Chokeslamming him through the Announce Table. I'd then wish him the best in his future endeavors.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Cena's speech made 0 sense.
> 
> What a terrible ending. I don't like where they're going with Punk at all, this respect thing is getting repetitive. Cena begging for cheap pops was cringe.
> 
> Terrible show, strongly considering stopping watching until WM season.


pretty much, the way cena does some shitty pandering to the retarded crowd and getting cheap pops is nauseating, I could stand it before quitting WWE 5 years ago but now it's just too unbearable to watch, it's even worse than hulk hogan and that's saying something

the cheap heel shot with lawler was unnecessary, all they needed to do was just leave punk sitting there cross legged and let his actions speak harder than his words, then at night of champions having him retain the WWE gold and show once and for all that he is better than cena

the way I'm seeing it they are giving the belt back to cena, but anything could happen, brock lesnar won yesterday and I Was 100% sure he was going to lose


----------



## Diehards (Apr 27, 2012)

Thought it was a pretty good show.

Enjoyed the Heyman promo & HBK segment & the Cena/Punk segment.
Ryder/Kane v Bryan/Miz was decent for the time it got.
Jericho/Ziggler was pretty good.
Orton/ADR was a good match.

The best part - Jerry Lawler getting knocked out.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope that cm punk introduce the new wwe title desing before night of champions.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The six man tag was fun. The final segment was good. Ziggler/Jericho was decent. A couple other things were enjoyable but the show was just too long.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

John Cena is right and CM Punk is wrong. And it tears you up inside because you know it's true! ahahahahaha


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Brye said:


> I love Punk's character right now. It's not really working with the crowd because they're most fucking morons but I'm really liking the character. I'm cool with a bit of sacrificing to his heat for extra enjoyment.


Based off of that promo, his character is perfect
It's like he's whining but not so much where it's annoying and at the same time he has this stone cold killer side to him
The man just wants his respect


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Is it just me, or did Cena completely devalue the belt on that promo?


It was more Cena devaluing the title _only_ because Punk is a non motherfucking factor of a champion...even though he's been champion for almost a year. 
Good job, WWE.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Brye said:


> wtf is on the USA network right now? There's no lawyers in suits.


G.I. Joe.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, at least Lawler can't touch little girls tonight. Punk=pedo killer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And the ending of Raw.....sucked...what a lackluster ending (facepalm)


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

This is John Cena's promo next week:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hope Fresno enjoyed that show (I'm under the impression they didn't considering they sat on their hands all night) because I don't see WWE going back there.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was the best RAW for a while. Cena cut an ok promo by his standards, and I'm glad they are finally allowing Punk to go down the route of being overlooked, even if they are trying to make him look like he's unjustified for some stupid reason.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Banjo said:


> John Cena is right and CM Punk is wrong. And it tears you up inside because you know it's true! ahahahahaha


Go suck Cena's dick you cringeworthy bitch


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

I missed RAW.. what did Cena say about Punk?!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

hassassin said:


> Go suck Cena's dick you cringeworthy bitch


someone is surprisingly butthurt tonight


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

hassassin said:


> Go suck Cena's dick you cringeworthy bitch


raw thread is pretty intense tonight


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I liked the Cena promo.

Other then that, it was about the only thing I liked about the show. And I'm already tired of AJ as GM. She annoys the fuck out of me and IMO, dragged down Daniel Bryan. He should be moved on to other things, especially since being in an angle with her will do nothing in elevating either person.


RAW wasn't totally horrible but it was quite boring to me.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

FoxyRoxy said:


> I missed RAW.. what did Cena say about Punk?!


Basically buried him and the belt. Just about everyone else on the roster too.

Good job Cena man.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Great Heyman segment at the beginning, and aside from the Diva battle royale, the matches ranged from decent to good.

The Punk Cena segment was solid for the most part i guess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

scrilla said:


> raw thread is pretty intense tonight


People get reckless in these parts.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> someone is surprisingly butthurt tonight


Didn't you post in another thread you were leaving this site? You are a great big phony.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Didn't you post in another thread you were leaving this site? You are a great big phony


I did say I will lurk did I? 

I thought people noticed that was quite sarcastic.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> I love Punk's character right now. It's not really working with the crowd because they're most fucking morons but I'm really liking the character. I'm cool with a bit of sacrificing to his heat for extra enjoyment.


I do too. He's a heel but much of his angst and actions have legit reasoning behind them. Punk's not evil and doing things to be dirty, he's doing things like demanding respect and kicking Lawler in the head because he feels he is right. From Punk's perspective he is justified to lash out at Lawler, Cena, and eventually the fans because he feels he has been wronged and he is going to make things right his way whether the WWE Universe or anyone else likes it or not.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

What has this forum turned PG too? I've been warned quickly, but I wouldn't say it if I didn't think he/she deserved the slander.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> Hope Fresno enjoyed that show (I'm under the impression they didn't considering they sat on their hands all night) because I don't see WWE going back there.


They had a Royal Rumble there in 05 and the crowd wasn't dead all night then. It's not their fault WWE can't give them anything to get excited over.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

The roster is thin, the writing is uninspired, unimaginative and unsure of itself, the social media aspect is dragging WWE down, the show is too long for the complete lack of content.

It's wearing me out. I want to watch WWE every week, I just wish they'd give me a reason.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> I did say I will lurk did I?
> 
> I thought people noticed that was quite sarcastic.


Posting is not lurking. You are a phony. Explains why you like Cena unk2 




I felt Raw was good. I have seen better show but it was good. Bad news looks like Bryan is heading for a feud with Sheen which is going to annoy me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The only thing I got out of Raw is that Cena/Punk and ADR/Orton/Fella are the World title matches for Night of Champions.


hassassin said:


> What has this forum turned PG too? I've been warned quickly, but I wouldn't say it if I didn't think he/she deserved the slander.


Nah read the rules.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Clique said:


> I do too. He's a heel but much of his angst and actions have legit reasoning behind them. Punk's not evil and doing things to be dirty, he's doing things like demanding respect and kicking Lawler in the head because he feels he is right. From Punk's perspective he is justified to lash out at Lawler, Cena, and eventually the fans because he feels he has been wronged and his going to makes this right his way whether The WWE Universe or anyone else likes it or not.


Reminds me a lot of Bret Hart's heel turn. Both felt betrayed by the fans and felt they were getting screwed by management.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Posting is not lurking. You are a phony. Explains why you like Cena unk2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:kane

I left for the night.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> It was more Cena devaluing the title _only_ because Punk is a non motherfucking factor of a champion...even though he's been champion for almost a year.
> Good job, WWE.


They never even tried to justify it. It was just "Yeah, you're the champ, and you're damn right you're in the backseat. Nyehhh." It was just WWE's Cena-fellating booking policy laid out on the table.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

FoxyRoxy said:


> I missed RAW.. what did Cena say about Punk?!


Punk was all "I'll give you a championship match if you call me BITW"
Cena was all "No. My fans stay with me and they believe in me, so that means I have to believe in me and believe that I am BITW"
and THEN he was like "Your title reign has been irrelevant and I am not here to stroke your ego. Who you name new #1 contender will show if you truly believe you're BITW"

Then Punk went uh uh uh so LAWLER I WAS TALKING TO YOU

I missed the first two hours and I didn't much enjoy the third tbh


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

This is hard work getting mindfucked by Vince at 4am after 3 hours of it, and i would stay up this time anwyay.


----------



## Greatness_ (Aug 14, 2012)

Next week

A.J Lee- " Cm Punk, your opponent for Night of Champions is.....John Cena!"

Cm Punk- " Then what the fuck was the point of my segment last week? im going to TNA"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena's attempt to justify why Punk has taken a backseat to Cena, Lesnar, H and Rock for months didn't make any sense.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

hassassin said:


> What has this forum turned PG too? I've been warned quickly, but I wouldn't say it if I didn't think he/she deserved the slander.


You're taking this AW thing seriously.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

You could tell Fresno is a "Take your children to go see John Cena" city. Crowd was dead most of the show, though you can somewhat blame the WWE for a boring show.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Cena's attempt to justify why Punk has taken a backseat to Cena, Lesnar, H and Rock for months didn't make any sense.


There was a justification? COMPLETELY missed it


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Punk could have mentioned John Laurinaitis, Kane and The Big Show as people he back seated too as well, but he probably would have broke into tears saying it.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I need to suffer through the Cena promo again, as after the cheap pops my head was already spinning then he went all round the houses to get somewhere, and a lot of it was just random crap linked together.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nah punk is going to retain, no need to put the belt on Cena now when he'll hold it until RR when Rock gets his shot.

Punk will drop it to Rock at RR, lose the rematch at EC, Cena will win the EC to get the title shot at WM, Rock will drop to Cena, and it will probably reset to Punk/Cena after that.

What I'd guess anyways. Really doesn't make sense for Cena to get the title now, if he does he'll have it at RR and that's the WM match there, they won't have those 2 again except WM.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

But Punk legit never defeated Kane without an interference or cheap moves of some sort to whoever posted that on top.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

superfudge said:


> Punk could have mentioned John Laurinaitis, Kane and The Big Show as people he back seated too as well, but he probably would have broke into tears saying it.


Throw in AJ, his dad's drinking problem and his sister's alleged crack cocaine addiction too. Those were just horrible storylines but still.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I couldn't sit through this show. Good thing Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives and Bizarre Foods America were on tonight. The only thing good out of this show was Sandow winning and WWE put that fat piece of shit over by having him attack Sandow post match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Cena's attempt to justify why Punk has taken a backseat to Cena, Lesnar, H and Rock for months didn't make any sense.


It was like Cena's explanation was because the fans love him and respect him more than Punk, that is the reason he main events every show.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> But Punk legit never defeated Kane without an interference or cheap moves of some sort to whoever posted that on top.


Kane was only and should only ever be filler within the title scene nowadays so it does not matter. Plus Cena vs Kane at EC should in no way be the main event ahead of WWE title


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> But Punk legit never defeated Kane without an interference or cheap moves of some sort to whoever posted that on top.


Didn't he pin him in the elimination triple threat after No Way Out? I know the one at NWO had AJ come out but I thought the other was clean.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

If Punk was a complete babyface, Lawler would have got back up, shook his hand and be like "I'M SURE YOU DIDN'T MEAN TO DO THAT"


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Kane was only and should only ever be filler within the title scene nowadays so it does not matter. Plus Cena vs Kane at EC should in no way be the main event ahead of WWE title


Eh it does though. The fact that the WWE doesn't want Punk to legit win over Kane is enough to say that they just can't justifiy Punk's "Best in the World" persona.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Eh it does though. The fact that the WWE doesn't want Punk to legit win over Kane is enough to say that they just can't justifiy Punk's "Best in the World" persona.


:kenny Or maybe they just don't care about Kane as he was only filler to make the Bryan/Punk feud last longer


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Did Cena forget about his bro Ryder?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Eh it does though. The fact that the WWE doesn't want Punk to legit win over Kane is enough to say that they just can't justifiy Punk's "Best in the World" persona.


What? :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Brye said:


> Didn't he pin him in the elimination triple threat after No Way Out? I know the one at NWO had AJ come out but I thought the other was clean.


the recent one? it was the chair used by one of Bryan or Punk that Punk came in and did it on Bryan I believe.

I'm talking about a 1on1 though.


----------



## Greatness_ (Aug 14, 2012)

We gotta respect a Pokemon lover?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Greatness_ said:


> Next week
> 
> A.J Lee- " Cm Punk, your opponent for Night of Champions is.....John Cena!"
> 
> Cm Punk- " Then what the fuck was the point of my segment last week? im going to TNA"


Funny thing is, it's guaranteed AJ is going to say that next week since "she had to approve of the person Punk chose." Making this whole thing pointless. 

It's always funny when AJ makes announcements like they are suppose to be surprises when they are the most predictable announcements possible. She needs to take her short bus ass on somewhere. 


greendayedgehead said:


> There was a justification? COMPLETELY missed it


What I got out of it was that the reason Punk had to take a backseat to Cena was because CENA HAD RESPECT FROM THE FANS AND CM PUNK DIDN'T.

I DON'T KNOW. MAYBE PUNK HAD TO TAKE A BACKSEAT TO CENA BECAUSE VINCE LIKES CENA'S NICE MUSCLES AND HE SQUEEZES ON THEM ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> the recent one? it was the chair used by one of Bryan or Punk that Punk came in and did it on Bryan I believe.
> 
> I'm talking about a 1on1 though.


I wasn't even aware they had a 1on1 this year. And if they did, it certainly didn't mean anything.

Cena lost to Tensai. Argument invalid. :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Hopefully Punk isnt just being built up to just lose to Cena and make Cena look good.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

TomahawkJock said:


> Hopefully Punk isnt just being built up to just lose to Cena and make Cena look good.


It is.





Headliner said:


> Funny thing is, it's guaranteed AJ is going to say that next week since "she had to approve of the person Punk chose." Making this whole thing pointless.
> 
> It's always funny when AJ makes announcements like they are suppose to be surprises when they are the most predictable announcements possible. She needs to take her short bus ass on somewhere.
> 
> ...


I THINK IT IS BECUZ CENA SATNDS UP 4 HIMSELF. HE IS THE CENATION LEADER AND UNLIKE PUNK HE BELIEVES HE IS THE BEST. CENA BURIES THE BELT BUT PUNK DONT RESPECT IT LUL. I TINK CENA NEED TO WIN BELT AND STILL PROVE HEIS THE MAN


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

INSERT ALL CAPS HERPITDY DERPITY DOO HERE.


Good thing I can watch the Cena ownage again on the score.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

NearFall said:


> I THINK IT IS BECUZ CENA SATNDS UP 4 HIMSELF. HE IS THE CENATION LEADER AND UNLIKE PUNK HE BELIEVES HE IS THE BEST. CENA BURIES THE BELT BUT PUNK DONT RESPECT IT LUL. I TINK CENA NEED TO WIN BELT AND STILL PROVE HEIS THE MAN


OR MAYBE ITS BECAUSE THE LIL KIDS CREAM THEIR UNDERWEAR WHEN CENA COMES ON TV AND THAT CORRELATES WITH THE BE A STAR CAMPAIGN WHICH CORRELATES WITH VINCE'S ATTEMPT TO WIN LINDA'S SENATE CAMPAIGN. MAYBE IF PUNK WASN'T SUCH A SMART ASS AND ACTUALLY DID THINGS TO HELP LINDA WIN LIKE CENA THEN HE WOULDN'T GET OVERSHADOWED.

:vince


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greatness_ said:


> We gotta respect a Pokemon lover?


Bitch don't be hating pokemon :kobe2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Greatness_ said:


> We gotta respect a Pokemon lover?


Yes


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Headliner said:


> OR MAYBE ITS BECAUSE THE LIL KIDS CREAM THEIR UNDERWEAR WHEN CENA COMES ON TV AND THAT CORRELATES WITH THE BE A STAR CAMPAIGN WHICH CORRELATES WITH VINCE'S ATTEMPT TO WIN LINDA'S SENATE CAMPAIGN. MAYBE IF PUNK WASN'T SUCH A SMART ASS AND ACTUALLY DID THINGS TO HELP LINDA WIN LIKE CENA THEN HE WOULDN'T GET OVERSHADOWED.
> 
> :vince


Shit. That would be a helluva pipebomb.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So nothing of real importance happened on this episode? I miss the fucking days when the WWE would let the undercard cut a promo and try to get over but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, we have to see the same fucking guys cut a promo every fucking week. It's getting really hard to bear.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Greatness_ said:


> We gotta respect a Pokemon lover?


Pikachu can electrify the crowd more than The Rock.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cena's speech still doesn't sit right to me.

I mean, I get why he was saying what he said. He does have a point; Cena earned the respect of the audience after years of backlashes and getting overshadowed by HBK, HHH, Batista, and other stuff. Punk is going to have to go through those things too, with or without the title, in order to be the top guy in the company.

But how the hell does that explain Sheamus? Who, just because of winning the title off of DB in 18 seconds, is now THE face of Smackdown and shows up on RAW a lot. I mean, for all extensive purposes, his reign has been even worse than Punk, but the E pushes him a lot.

And that's the main problem, and Eve did this too. Cena is going after Punk for things out of his control. The E put him under all these part-timer main events and random Cena matches. Punk existing as champ isn't what has devalued the title, but how the E decided to book him compared to Cena.

In short, it feels like Cena tried to justify the "John Cena Title". It felt like a complete kayfabe breaker. Like, what's the point of being in wrestling if not to be the best wrestler? I thought being the best means holding the title of the best, which is supposedly holding the belt? Not just being a star, but the best wrestler?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So where do I start...

What I liked

-terrific opening with Brock, Heyman showing why he's a master of the mic
-solid Ziggler/Jericho match that saw Ziggler get a clean win (props to Jericho for doing the job)
-Sandow beat Clay

What I didn't like

Well, let's start with that final segment...

CM Punk is dead. Like seriously, way to cut the balls off a guy. 12 short months ago this was the man who left the Fed with their most important title. He was a rebel who fought against the establishment. Now, he's this whiny little fuck who demands respect. You went from a year ago...to this? That takes talent. Then again, what else should I expect from a company who almost ruined Brock Lesnar. This would be akin to Steve Austin coming out and being polite-just...completely out of character and awkward for him to be doing.

Cena's promo-the promo itself was fine, best I've seen from his highness in a while. Delivery was decent, he showed a bit of intensity. Its what he said that I have a problem with.

1) "I've never come out and demanded respect from anyone!" Sorry but back in 2003 weren't all of Cena's feuds that year based on respect? Brock, Kurt, Undertaker...pretty sure they were.

2) Twice in the match he deviated talking about things that weren't even related to the feud (still talking about Rock though the feud is supposedly done with, the Fresno Bulldogs? Why?)

3) Probably the most irritating one for me. "I won't sell my fans out or my own integrity by saying you're the best in the world. So go ahead, pick someone else for the title shot." Correct me if I'm wrong, but haven't past wrestlers said stuff like "I will give everything to be WWF champion", "if you don't want to be the WWF champion, you don't belong here" and "I have given my life to this business and I will not settle for anything less than the WWF championship." Now we're getting "sure the title is good, but go against my fans? Go against my own feelings? How dare you suggest something like that?" Guys used to say they'd put their lives on the line for that belt, now guys are afraid to violate their beliefs for it? The hell? 

Then there's part 2. Cena says Punk should just pick someone else. Goes right back to that "if you don't want to be champion, you don't belong here." Some guys will try to get that belt at all costs, and here's Cena being given an opportunity, and he says no because he can't let the fans down. Its like he knows he's a bigger deal than the belt and is saying "yeah the belt is cool and all, but I'm big enough to know I'll get a shot at it one way or another." He even said that! "If I don't get the shot its fine, I know one day I will again." Why do I want to see a feud where the challenger doesn't want the title so bad he'll do anything in his power? Makes it...boring. Fine, don't fight for it, go out and find someone who DOES want it that badly. It'll make a much more interesting feud.

Speaking of which, I went Youtube to do my research...my God was Cena better back in 2003. He was so much more into it, intense, interesting...

-Cena's promo in general was kinda full of cheap pops...sort of a lame way to get heat. Works for retired guys who aren't around as much, but for your main star, shouldn't need to use them. Just nitpicking.

-Punk continues with his whining about no respect and then attacks Lawler just because...was dumb. Punk's officially a heel now until next week. Wasn't thrilled or anything, just sorta there.

-The rest of the show was sorta forgettable. Didn't like that they let Clay get his heat back after losing, Sandow could use it way more to a much better end. WAY too much time spent on Hunter. If you look up 'rambling' in the dictionary, Shawn Michaels' picture will appear (the promo was long winded and made not much sense).


Still, 3 things I liked on the show is better than usual. At least they're finally doing something to make Brock look good, as opposed to...every other time he's appeared from April 29th until last night.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Thank God I missed Raw (but damn I would've loved to see punk kick the shit out of Jerry)


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Does anybody else want that Big Show back?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

NearFall said:


>


Excellent. Hopefully Cena is next.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Tyson Kidd ‏@KiddWWE
> Not so sure I agree with @CMPunk . Respect is earned not commanded. Great talent but attitude or mindset is out of sync
> Retweeted by WWE


he's right


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Thank u @KhloeKardashian for hanging with us @wwe thru #twitter tonight. Thanks #cenation i will ALWAYS go to bat for u guys #respect


-


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> I did it for Andy Kaufman.


.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> I did it for Andy Kaufman.


Win.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Tyson Kidd ‏@KiddWWE
Not so sure I agree with @CMPunk . Respect is earned not commanded. Great talent but attitude or mindset is out of sync
Retweeted by WWE


Even the Jobber knows it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

when was the last time Lawler was a heel commentator? I seem to remember him cheering for heels after the attitude era, but I can't pinpoint when he became a babyface commentator. 

either way he's been garbage since the face turn, but in like the last year he's had a megadecline. make him the GM or something and bring back Booker T/JR/Josh Mathews or something. kills two birds w/ one stone. gets rid of AJ and gets him out of the booth.

or they can do an angle where he has sex w/ AJ and he goes to jail for fucking a minor again and she leaves the WWE in shame.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> .


That is why I will always love Punk... that is just so much win. I mean, how can you not love that!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

scrilla said:


> when was the last time Lawler was a heel commentator? I seem to remember him cheering for heels after the attitude era, but I can't pinpoint when he became a babyface commentator.


I remember him cheering for Cena at Unforgiven 06 against Edge and that was like one of the first times I noticed he was changing into more of a face commentator.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

the opening promo and ending promo were great. everything else was mostly garbage.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was susprised that Triple H didn't make an appearance (even with 'broken arm')


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

The only good thing about this show was the first segment. The rest of the show can burn in hell. SAVE US BROCK AND PAULIE, Survivor Series can't come fast enough.


----------



## Edibas (Nov 14, 2009)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> I did it for Andy Kaufman.


Punk is just the best. :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Even if this show was total balls in every other regard, there was one indisputably awesome thing to come from tonight's show.

MASTER OF THE BROCKTAGON!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

scrilla said:


> when was the last time Lawler was a heel commentator? I seem to remember him cheering for heels after the attitude era, but I can't pinpoint when he became a babyface commentator.
> 
> either way he's been garbage since the face turn, but in like the last year he's had a megadecline. make him the GM or something and bring back Booker T/JR/Josh Mathews or something. kills two birds w/ one stone. gets rid of AJ and gets him out of the booth.
> 
> or they can do an angle where he has sex w/ AJ and he goes to jail for fucking a minor again and she leaves the WWE in shame.


He was riding Evolution hard in 2003/2004/parts of 2005 so I'd say somewhere between 2005/2006


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

First time I fell asleep on RAW since February I think. Not WWE's fault, I just stayed up too late last night. Anyway, anyone wanna give a rundown of what happened on RAW after the opening segment?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Good ending to RAW and I'm pumped for Cena/Punk. The roles have switched and hopefully it could be a turning point for Punk's career because like he's saidthe WWE title hasn't main evented a PPV since February. That's bullshit. Think back to WM 18. One of the biggest matches in pro wrestling history, Rock vs Hogan and they didn't main event. Heck, Ric Flair's retirement match took place in the second hour of Wrestlemania 24.

And let's be honest only reason the WWE title is main eventing NOC is cause Cena's in the main event. Then again we could only hope for the best. At TLC the WWE title main evented and Cena wasn't in it so let's hope that from now on whoever has the WWE title, he main events the PPV.

A couple things I need to point out as well. Ryback's fucking handicap matches are still going on? Ok they were fun for the first 2 months now they've become a nnoying. And seriously, wasn't it just a few months ago that Jack Swagger made Ryback to look like his bitch? Where the fuck did Jinder Mahal come out from? Who even cares about Jinder Mahal?

Also Damein Sandow is like Ted fricking Dibiase. No reaction whatsoever. I like the guy but damn this Brodus VClay feud is killing him.

Dolph Ziggler. Where do I even begin? Why couldn't we have ended the match with Ziggler celebrating, then go to the back and we then cut to Jericho who gets up and walks out with his head down but shaking some hands along the way? Did we have to fucking destoruy Ziggler after sucha big win and such a good match?

And last but not least, just how damn good was Sheamus on commentary?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Best part of show was AJ. Randomly skipping backstage, and then "say hello to my little friend"(aka Orton!)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lesnar & Heyman was great. Cena/Lawler/Punk was good. Kane going ballistic again was nice.

Poor Ryder had to get Kane's wrath again. This guy is really down in the dumps in the WWE which is sad.

I am serious about this; WWE please stop making HBK into Triple H's bitch. Enough already.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

deadman18 said:


> First time I fell asleep on RAW since February I think. Not WWE's fault, I just stayed up too late last night. Anyway, anyone wanna give a rundown of what happened on RAW after the opening segment?


- Sin Cara/R-Truth/Kofi over PTP/Rhodes
- Recaps of what happened 5 minutes ago
- HBK interview congratulating HHH on a great career
- Tout garbage
- Diva Battle Royal - Kaitlyn new #1 contender
- Lesnar quits WWE
- Be a Star bullshit
- Orton over ADR
- Twitter garbage
- Sandow over Funkasaurus - Brodus attacks Sandow after
- Ziggler over Jericho - Y2J lays out Dolph after
- More twitter garbage
- Punk announces Cena as new #1 contender but Cena wouldn't admit Punk's BITW and leaves. Punk then embarrasses Lawler and attacks him


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Alim said:


> - Sin Cara/R-Truth/Kofi over PTP/Rhodes
> - Recaps of what happened 5 minutes ago
> - HBK interview congratulating HHH on a great career
> - Tout garbage
> ...


Man I'm happy I only watched the last segment.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Does Twitter pay WWE or some shit?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Clique said:


> Man I'm happy I only watched the last segment.


Watch the first. Best WWE segment I've seen in ages.

MASTER OF THE BROCKTAGON! 

I'll never get tired of that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know what? I shouldn't even be mad at WWE for the Twitter shit. I just found out that the Simpsons (which I haven't watched in ages) paired up Ned Flanders & Mrs. Krabappel and kept them together after a fan voting net poll. 

Fuck that shit. Is this just the thing now? Twitter, Facebook, and everything just rules the world?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Does Twitter *play* WWE or some shit?


So twitter was the one controlling Lesnar when he BORKED HHH's arm... clever bastards. Wonder what controllers they use?

My review on the show:

Heyman is a god on the mic. He's so great that even though he stumbled a couple of times he caught himself and still was fantastic. I predicted Brock was gonna say "Good job" to the ref, though I did think afterward he was going to attack him and that would give AJ reason to fire Brock and therefore keep him off TV for awhile. What happened was fine though, and overall it was an excellent segment.

The final segment was just as awesome. Punk's promo on Lawler and then Cena was fantastic. Cena's promo started out very "meh", but turned into something awesome as well. Both men delivered and then Punk continuing with Lawler and ending with kicking him was all too good. 

Sandow beating Clay is WIN! The aftermatch however... meh.

Everything else was forgettable. Even the HBK promo.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Obis said:


> So twitter was the one controlling Lesnar when he BORKED HHH's arm... clever bastards. Wonder what controllers they use?


I meant pay because those bastards are promoting the twitter shit like crazy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Antonio Cesaro ‏@AntonioCesaro
> Not surprised by @CMPunk’s uncivilized actions tonight. After all he’s American. Good thing you have me as your #USChampion now. #respect


lol


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Fuck that shit. Is this just the thing now? Twitter, Facebook, and everything just rules the world?


Pretty much. Social networking is the norm nowadays.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> You know what? I shouldn't even be mad at WWE for the Twitter shit. I just found out that the Simpsons (which I haven't watched in ages) paired up Ned Flanders & Mrs. Krabappel and kept them together after a fan voting net poll.
> 
> Fuck that shit. Is this just the thing now? Twitter, Facebook, and everything just rules the world?


Free advertising.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Cena's speech still doesn't sit right to me.
> 
> I mean, I get why he was saying what he said. He does have a point; Cena earned the respect of the audience after years of backlashes and getting overshadowed by HBK, HHH, Batista, and other stuff. Punk is going to have to go through those things too, with or without the title, in order to be the top guy in the company.
> 
> ...


Except Cena was never overshadowed by HBK, Triple H and Batista.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JY57 said:


> > Antonio Cesaro ‏@AntonioCesaro
> > Not surprised by @CMPunk’s uncivilized actions tonight. After all he’s American. Good thing you have me as your #USChampion now. #respect
> 
> 
> lol


Should've been #offtv.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Should I watch Raw this week? was the fallout and aftermath of Summerslam any good?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Moral of the story is... CENA IS ALWAYZ RITE.


Tune in next week's episode.

The Cena Show: SAVE LAWLER!!!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Michael McGillicutty ‏@WWEMcGillicutty
> Look, @CMPunk is the WWE World Champion. Show him respect. Lawler doesnt know when to keep his mouth shut. Now u know old man!


-


----------



## BrockLesnarRules (Jul 24, 2012)

*Loved *the Starting Segment, Paul Heyman is *God *on Mic!!!! 

The Master of the *BROCKTAGON*!!!!

*Lord *and *Master *of the WWE Universe!!! The *CONQUEROR *BROCK LESNAR!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Except Cena was never overshadowed by HBK, Triple H and Batista.


Yeah he was, in 2005.

During Vengeance, it was about HHH and Batista.

Summerslam? Hogan/HBK.

And to add someone else, in Survivor Series, the elimination match and Taker's return took higher priority.


So, I wouldn't say never. Just not usually.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So how bout that John Cena promo? Get ultra serious, with the face shaking, just to talk about respect.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> So how bout that John Cena promo? Get ultra serious, with the face shaking, just to talk about respect.


Respect is an important topic


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I honestly don't know how long I can watch anymore. I just fast forward through most of this crap now. 
If Cena wins at NOC, Idk what I'm gonna do with myself. 
Cena made no sense, pretty much saying he's better than the title itself, which Punk should point out and just pick a different opponent,
but that's not happening. I did like how Punk just ignored Cena's whole promo and went back to Lawler. Haha. 
I'm highly wishing that Lawler is "injured" for....ever....
but that's not happening.

I would complain about the crowd, but man, we have trouble watching it on a tv that we at least have an option to fast forward. 
Just think about having to sit there live for ALL that crap. And don't they have to sit through Superstars too?? That's a little more than 4 hours of crap. I don't blame them for not cheering much, I'd be bored out of my mind. I do blame them for being full of little kids that just dragged their parents there, so that sucked.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TripleG said:


> You know what? I shouldn't even be mad at WWE for the Twitter shit. I just found out that the Simpsons (which I haven't watched in ages) paired up Ned Flanders & Mrs. Krabappel and kept them together after a fan voting net poll.
> 
> Fuck that shit. Is this just the thing now? Twitter, Facebook, and everything just rules the world?


It's basically what everyone is doing. Watch a sports game, and they always mention twitter/facebook.

On tv shows, they have the hashtag on the screen most of the show(some shows, even try to get stuff trending by putting "#____" on the screen,hoping their fans would use those "creative hashtags" the producers came up with)

I actually never noticed this as much before WWE used it, maybe shows did it as well, or maybe they're seeing on twitter how WRESTLING of all shows, is getting things trending like crazy, so if a show like wrestling can do it, it should be easier for any other show to do this as well


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Didn't catch all of Raw, but I caught the ending with Punk and Cena.
I'm trying to decipher what they're doing with Punk's character and whether I liked it or not, but I'm totally on the fence right now.
On one hand, I can dig the whole "RESPECT ME" mantra and the "win-at-any-cost" vibe he has as a way to shake up his character. Most of what Punk is complaining about is true too; it reminds of the Bret Hart angle back in the day. 

But having him fixate his antagonism on Lawler is distracting and isn't working for me. I know that Lawler is supposed to be the face commentator to Cole's heel, but Lawler is so annoying, I don't care if he gets beat up, and I don't want him possibly thrown into the center of this program. Ultimately, what's the point? There's nothing special about Lawler being attacked by a heelish wrestler (doesn't it happen at least a couple of times a year anyway?).

Also, what was the point of Cena's rambling on about Punk needing to "earn" respect instead of demanding it? It's not as if Punk is some up-and-comer who's getting in Cena's face demanding his first WWE title shot. Punk's a multi-time world champion and has had the belt for months. And during this title reign, it's not as if Punk has pulled a bunch of Flair/Edge cheating hijinks to keep the title. There's been some "controversy", but how can you say he needs to "earn" respect first as though he shouldn't have it already? I mean, I get what they're trying to do. Having Punk appear discontent and basically whiny, is how he's being heelish right now--but I don't know if that's how a heel Punk should act right now. 

To me, heel Punk works best when he's projecting self-confidence to the point of delusion -- yet he completely believes (like in the SES); that's what made the character interesting. Having him demand that Cena and Lawler tell him he's the best seems less like heel CM Punk and more like heel Jericho - and it worked with Jericho, but there's something about Punk doing it that I'm not buying. I feel like heel Punk wouldn't give a sh*t about Cena's approval, because who's got the title? 

There's also the possibility that he's just being a tweener and won't turn complete heel at all; but if this is a heel turn, they've got to do more than have Punk kick Lawler in the head (though that's a start). I think I'd be interesting to have Punk go Knight Templar and just brutally attack Cena and rationalize it as being for the good of the company because things "aren't going to get better around here until Cena is gone".


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

........in other news, 3 hours is too long. After the first segment, I either doze off or watch Diners,Drive-Inns and Dives (damn that's an addictive show), in the middle I've either fallen asleep or decided to workout over the guilt of watching that fat happy bastard eat pulled pork and pizza and burgers and tacos and banana bread french toast... THAT WAS ONE RESTAURANT! By the end of it, I'm switching between Ramsay and Raw. PLEASE go back to 2 hours.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Belladonna29 said:


> Didn't catch all of Raw, but I caught the ending with Punk and Cena.
> I'm trying to decipher what they're doing with Punk's character and whether I liked it or not, but I'm totally on the fence right now.
> On one hand, I can dig the whole "RESPECT ME" mantra and the "win-at-any-cost" vibe he has as a way to shake up his character. Most of what Punk is complaining about is true too; it reminds of the Bret Hart angle back in the day.
> 
> ...


If the WWE plays it off as him giving the WWE one last chance to set it right before he just rips into everything and goes complete "fuck you all" mode then it could work. Or to have him snap again... but if this is all to just make him a heel to job out to SuperCena so all the itty kiddies can scream their little hearts out... god, what the fuck happened to this company :no:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> god, what the fuck happened to this company :no:


The one who shall not be named....


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> The one who shall not be named....


Do you mean *CHRIS BENOIT?*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Did anyone else find it was ironic that Cena said he respected Punk after he had that stupid grin on his face while Punk was talking to him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Yeah he was, in 2005.
> 
> During Vengeance, it was about HHH and Batista.
> 
> ...


-The Triple H/Batista feud was much bigger than anything Cena was involved in at the time plus it was for the World title. Cena had just jumped to Raw at that point and didn't have much of a story. 

-They would of been crazy not to have HBK/Hogan as the focal point of Summerslam. It was bigger than both World title matches.

-You can't even count the elimination match. It went last on the PPV (I mean, it is Survivor Series after all so rightfully so to some degree) but Cena's match still got strong build going into the PPV. 

In all of these situations Cena was still pushed as the man. He just had more competition for the last match on the card because the World title wasn't the shit title that it is today, and the title produced good feuds. Plus there was more star power.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I wish someone would just beat Cena within an inch of his life.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

JT Martin said:


> I wish someone would just beat Cena within an inch of his life.












Kayfabe wise obviously.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Just me or did every face that lost get a revenge end segment, was really annoying.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Turning Punk heel before going to Boston so that Cena will get cheered... I see what you're up to, Vince.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

People on here are going to be so pissed when Cena wins at NOC. And rightfully so.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

That... That was the ending?! OMG, I definitely need to tune in next week! :O /sarcasm

Like c'mon, the endings for the past few weeks have all been so uninspired and shitty. Like fuck...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Vince clearly turned Punk tonight for a reason. So that when he walks into Boston, he won't get cheered, and Cena gets cheered when he wins the title. 


End of Punk from here.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I actually enjoyed the end promo. but I hope we don't get Lawler vs Punk, or if we do, Punk just kicks the crap out of him for a good 5 minutes or so. I'd enjoy that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Vince clearly turned Punk tonight for a reason. So that when he walks into Boston, he won't get cheered, and Cena gets cheered when he wins the title.
> 
> 
> End of Punk from here.


And yet, instead of turning Cena heel to fight Rock in Rock's hometown of Miami at Wrestlemania, they tried to idiotically split the crowd on reaction 50/50...

That's what we get for trying to look for consistency and logic in wrestling.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Paul Heyman and Brock Lesnar are such an awesome team. Heyman the master of the mic, doing these great promos. While Lesnar just stands there looking mean and saying a word or two here and there. Just the perfect team. Love them.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope Lawler is out for a few weeks with anal bleeding.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I hope Lawler is out for a few weeks with anal bleeding.


While we're at it, can Cole take a vacation after being diagnosed with elevated liver enzymes?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Just put Cole in NXT s3 troll mode!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

pretty lame raw considering it was a post ppv hype show... didnt feel hyped at all. the last segment was the only good part.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Another weak three hour Raw. Outside of the opening and closing promos and the Jericho/Ziggler match everything left A LOT to be desired. Ryback and Jinder are STILL feuding, Orton and ADR still have zero chemistry, Ryder continues to be buried, Rhodes continues to be booked badly this year, Sandow STILL hasn't been in a long match on the main shows, Kaitlyn's #1 contender despite being featured in as many (or less) Raw/Smackdown matches as there are fingers on my hand this year, filler Big Show/Otunga squash (WHO were we supposed to cheer for?)... at least they got Lesnar somewhat back on the right path, Bryan's an all around complete package, and Ziggler's looking like a future star again after being on Team Johnny, teaming with Jack Swagger, and losing to Brodus Clay the first half of this year, as the booking of the "midcard" leaves a lot to be desired, making for so many dull and/or trainwreck Raws this year.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Another LONG show with no purpose. I watched it in 30-40 minutes. Continues the string of bad/horrible shows.

As for the final segment, Cena kinda buried Punk's entire run and in some way Punk's extremely forgettable career when he told the truth how the only thing people remember from Punk is one moment in Chicago when he threatened to leave the company. The attack on Lawler was a smart move as King is one of the most respected figures in the history of the business and an easy heat. If Jerry gets the OK to verbally stomp Punk from next week, this has the potential to be comedy. Lawler is not 90s King obviously but he can still be dangerous when he cares. Other than this part, it was typical whiny heel Punk and typical desperate pandering to the city Cena.

Good/decent/watchable/bearable things:

Lesnar and Heyman segment. Great promo, best thing on the show.

HUGE pop for Orton, one of the biggest of the year. Orton/Del Rio and Jericho/Ziggler were good TV matches. 

Big Show's intense, awesome WWE.com promo. One of the most believable "angry material" promos I saw in years from WWE.

Rock/Cena WM28 promo. Awesome, the NBC special should be good if they show some rare backstage footage like they did last year. They showed Cena watching The Rock's promo backstage in his locker room. The Rock/Cena classic match video package should be money.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Other than the first 5 or so minutes and the last 15 with Cena/Punk the entire Raw was lame. Lots of random and boring matches that held no meaning whatsoever. Orton got massive pop, but lets face it it's probably down to the fact 99% of people hate the Sheamus/Del Rio fued. They have ZERO chemistry together. I'm trying really hard to like Sheamus in face mode, but thus far his reign sucks.

And why the fuck do they keep having to involve Lawler? Christ. Will the attack on him look good for the 1 minute promo heading into the main event of NOC? Sure. But who gives a fuck, honestly, about him anymore. I'm so fucking sick of listening to Lawler give us fake shgitty emotions and act surprised in matches. I'm not a big fan of Cena, but hell, bar the Lesnar segment he was actually the best from the rest.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

dat Orton pop..

shit crowd eh?


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't understand why people would still want to watch this horrible show, 3 hours for what? Recaps, Tout's, meaningless matches and feuds that barely have buildup? Sure, Brock/Heyman and the last 15 minutes were watchable but the rest just sucks balls.
WWE stopped trying people, it's obvious they don't give a shit so why should i? :bs:


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Another LONG show with no purpose. I watched it in 30-40 minutes. Continues the string of bad/horrible shows.
> 
> As for the final segment, Cena kinda buried Punk's entire run and in some way Punk's extremely forgettable career when he told the truth how the only thing people remember from Punk is one moment in Chicago when he threatened to leave the company. The attack on Lawler was a smart move as King is one of the most respected figures in the history of the business and an easy heat. If Jerry gets the OK to verbally stomp Punk from next week, this has the potential to be comedy. Lawler is not 90s King obviously but he can still be dangerous when he cares. Other than this part, it was typical whiny heel Punk and typical desperate pandering to the city Cena.
> 
> ...


Link to vid of Cena watching Rock's promo?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Y2J gone, Brock gone. Hard time we're going through from now on. Awful Show last night


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i might be stupid, but i actually thought that Barrett would have returned at the end of raw. My expections are far too high for current WWE product


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Still No Barrett


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Seems like they aren't done torturing us with Del Rio in the World Title picture, considering the way he lost. Put the guy in a tag team with his manager for a bit for all I care, he can be a tag champ, just get him out of the main event for a while. 

Ryback going back to squashing 2 nobodies.....yay? This Mahal feud is stupid as well because we all know Mahal hasn't won any significant match for months, if not over a year, so why is he a threat to the undefeated Ryback again? 

The promos in the ring on the show were too long, it just kind of killed the flow. Heyman, Punk and Cena are good on the mic but I always find 20 minute promos too long if nothing exciting actually happens. We got a Lawler/Punk confrontation....how exciting. How many times is Lawler going to be involved in feuds with active wrestlers? 

The WWE is just stuck in a rut, they keep booking shows the exact same way; Ryback squash, Clay squash, tag matches, and all matches are extremely predictable. They need to hire new creative people who are willing to think outside the box.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

HUGE Orton pop:
9:45







SummerLove said:


> Link to vid of Cena watching Rock's promo?


3:10





The crowd was insane during that Rock promo at WM27. Crazy reaction from live reports, the huge stadium is great but it kinda ruins the TV version.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Skimmed through some of Raw

enjoyed the opening promo but why then do the tout video of him leaving? doesn't make much sense to me but oh well

Enjoyed the Jericho/Ziggler match and the set up for it. Really liked the bit with Vickie in the locker room before the match, little things like that really help build the importance of a match and it's something WWE should do more.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I decided to watch Raw this week to give it a shot. Three hrs are a nightmare, but it wasn't too bad. The opening promo was the highlight for me, got me pumped for the show, then I pretty much went on cruise control, playing the game, switching channels etc. Sandow beating Clay was cool until the end, Ziggler and Jericho was ok, Orton and Del Rio? I wouldn't know, I was focused on rolling a blunt and only saw the ending. Everything else was meh, or forgettable, and that promo at the end...I liked it, including Lawler getting kicked in the fucking head, but why was CM Punk given a choice for his opponent? That completely fucked him when Cena basically said he didn't need him, so either he goes off on Cena next week, or there is going to be an ultra cheesy, soft version of Punk coming up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton continues to be over with the crowd. That was an amazing pop for someone that has done jackshit for a year now and just returned from a 2 month absence.

I have not watched everything, but I guess apart from Cena hopefully ending Punk's dreadful reign at NoC, there's absolutely nothing to look forward to as Lesnar is on a break again, Jericho has left, Orton is taking a backseat to Alboreto in the SD main event and The Rock's return is still 5 months away.

And Cena completely destroyed Punk in that promo despite the generic material he had at first. Delivery, emotion and all... and people say Cena sucks on the mic. Ha! I love how Punk looked towards that fan who yelled "YOU GOT SERVED!" after Cena left.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Jerry Lawler ‏@JerryLawler
> If you're really the BEST in the world you shouldn't have to kick someone in the BACK of his head...just saying!!


-


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

That was really a great RAW. Every single segment progressed a storyline. Awesome Punk/Cena interraction, Heyman was gold, Jericho/Ziggler was awesome, the 6 man tag was nice. Everything went really well this RAW. 3 hours still drags but this was still the best a RAW can be today.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting Raw again, Punk on the end was good.

Only downside is John Cena is in a WWE title match for the 3432876th time.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Punk's heel turn was awful, and if turning on Lawler is the way to do it then I don't get it. Punk should have remained loyal to the fans, but with a little bit of an attitude to go along with it. His "Respect" angle is obvious, and his Pink/Black tights was paying respect to Bret Hart's "Respect" angle. Kicking Lawler in the back of the head makes a champion look weak, and Punk's character at this point is not very interesting. Raw in general was awful.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Watched the show in about 35 minutes on Sky+ this morning. Another poor show aside from a few good moments.

- Heyman's promo with Brock was absolutely superb, probably the highlight of the show, although that's not great when you still have 2 hours and 40 minutes left.
- Ziggler vs. Jericho was a good match and I was glad to see Dolph in a match that had a degree of importance since that doesn't happen to him often enough. Good that he beat him clean though. My only complaint is, why couldn't we have had that stipulation and finish at Summerslam?
- Punk and Cena showed once again how good the dynamic between them is. They just bring the best out of each other and I hope they feud pretty much all the way until the Rumble. Not sure where they're going with the Lawler thing though, except getting Punk a bit of heat.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank fuck we got John Cena back, at least, the John Cena I like to watch. There were some loopholes on both sides of the argument tbh but I can overlook that for the sake of my sanity and overall enjoyment of the program lol. CM Punk brings out the best in Cena though, without a doubt and to me, he was completely overshadowed by Cena in that promo, which is fine because I actually want to see what he has to say next week as a result. Cena is all about the CeNation. He said it before that he knows half the people hate him but he's not there for them, he's there for the people who support him and wear his colors. Because of that, he won't sacrifice or dishonor their belief in him and his belief in himself in order to get a title shot. I really liked that and it stayed to true to who Cena is and who he has been for years now. Like Cena said, if Punk goes over clean at NOC then it will make him. On the same token, if this is all just a set up for Cena to win then fpalm. I hope not. Great promo and I'll never get sick of the Cena/Punk dynamic. They're about the only thing I'm looking forward to next week really. 

Speaking of which, man am I going to miss the BROCKTAGON and Heyman. What a fucking awesome promo and the best part of the night by a mile. That was honestly one of the best openings to a show I've seen in a long time. I lol'd at Heyman proclaiming Brock the new King of Kings. Those fans did not like that one bit lol. Awesome promo, awesome mic work from DA GAWD and awesome just-standing-around-looking-menacing from DA BEAST. I'm sad to see them go and I look forward to his return whenever it happens. 

They did go a bit overkill with the HHH has died stuff lol but it put over the fact that this is or could be the end of the Game as well as possible. Shawn's promo was a bit rambling but I can forgive him since he was emotional and all that. As for Trips being gone, obviously I'll miss having him around. I don't think we'll see him until next year tbh. The best thing to come out of all of this I suppose is that he can focus on NXT and keep doing the great work he's been doing down there. 

I still think that 3 hours is just too fucking long for Raw on a weekly basis. It is. It ruins the flow of the shows and it kills the crowds too. For next week the only thing I'm really interested in is Cena/Punk. Other than that and for a post PPV show they didn't really do much to provide a hook for anything else. Meh. Alright show with 1 awesome segment and 1 very good segment.

RIP HHH


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The Cena and Punk dynamic just works wonders. Even more so then the Cena-Orton and Cena-Edge dynamic.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's better than Cena/Orton by a mile. Cena/Edge gives it a run for its money though. That one promo they had on SD in 09 is right up there with anything Cena/Punk have done together.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Cena eased Punk in that promo. Best promo Cena has done since his feud w/ The Rock


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Thank fuck we got John Cena back, at least, the John Cena I like to watch. There were some loopholes on both sides of the argument tbh but I can overlook that for the sake of my sanity and overall enjoyment of the program lol. CM Punk brings out the best in Cena though, without a doubt and to me, he was completely overshadowed by Cena in that promo, which is fine because I actually want to see what he has to say next week as a result. Cena is all about the CeNation. He said it before that he knows half the people hate him but he's not there for them, he's there for the people who support him and wear his colors. Because of that, he won't sacrifice or dishonor their belief in him and his belief in himself in order to get a title shot. I really liked that and it stayed to true to who Cena is and who he has been for years now. Like Cena said, if Punk goes over clean at NOC then it will make him. On the same token, if this is all just a set up for Cena to win then fpalm. I hope not. Great promo and I'll never get sick of the Cena/Punk dynamic. They're about the only thing I'm looking forward to next week really.
> 
> Speaking of which, man am I going to miss the BROCKTAGON and Heyman. What a fucking awesome promo and the best part of the night by a mile. That was honestly one of the best openings to a show I've seen in a long time. I lol'd at Heyman proclaiming Brock the new King of Kings. Those fans did not like that one bit lol. Awesome promo, awesome mic work from DA GAWD and awesome just-standing-around-looking-menacing from DA BEAST. I'm sad to see them go and I look forward to his return whenever it happens.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see that there's a few guys that can get past their hatred towards Cena and still enjoy him when he does do a quality job.

There were a couple of things to nitpick with his promo but overall it was solid and it did outshine Punk's promo which was very good as well.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, this is building to a Punk win at NOC, there is no way Cena is winning the title at NOC.

This will build to Punk holding the title for 380 days, then maybe the title will change hands.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

As hbk said something along the lines of, "it was just too hard for me to look him in the eye" I found myself replying, "Shawn, it's hard for you to look anyone in the eye."


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Jammy said:


> Unfortunately, this is building to a Punk win at NOC, there is no way Cena is winning the title at NOC.
> 
> This will build to Punk holding the title for 380 days, then maybe the title will change hands.


Really? I think Cena going to win it in his hometown. And in HIAC or Survivor Series (more likely) Mr. Punk gets back. I would be suprised if they don't play some hot potatoe with WWE title between the two.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Unfortunately, this is building to a Punk win at NOC, there is no way Cena is winning the title at NOC.
> 
> This will build to Punk holding the title for 380 days, then maybe the title will change hands.





Starbuck said:


> Like Cena said, if Punk goes over clean at NOC then it will make him. On the same token, if this is all just a set up for Cena to win then fpalm. I hope not.



I am certain Cena is winning. With the belt being exchanged until SvS where Punk comes out on top to face The Rock.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

3 hours is too long for raw.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So I DVR'd this Raw for once instead of staying up until the ungodly time of 4:15am and looks like I'll continue to do this. The viewing experience must've (yes, must _have_ not must _of_) lasted just under an hour due to the fast forwarding of unbearable amounts of adverts and matches that I just couldn't give two shits about.

The real entertainment is watching it, and then reading this entire thread just for the fact I knew what was coming, and then laughing at peoples over-the-top thoughts/opinions/views etc when it happens.

'OMG FUK THAT FAT CUNT BRODUS GET OFF MY SCREEN IM SO MAD IM GOIN TO BATHROOM RATINGS'
...seconds (and half a dozen pages) later...
'YES SANDOW SAVE US YEAH IGNNROAMUS KILL DAT FAT FUK BEST SEGMENT EVAR DRAWS RATINGS LOLOL'

I advise all the Sky+ people to do this, as it's fucking comedy gold. The amount of jumping to conclusions and numerous 'so-and-so is definitely going to happen tonight it's too obvious u know im right u mad just sayin' quotes is breathtaking.

Anyway as for Raw itself, the opening segment was fucking top notch as was the closing segment. Really look forward to where this goes between them as they do seem to have tremendous chemistry. Maybe there is a bit of hope for this 'big angle' yet (hey, we can't all be pessimistic here). The rest was a little bland and didn't really advance things. I predict in the near future that Orton will feud with Sheamus though, if those little looks he gave him were anything to go by.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope Cena wins at Night of Champions, I really do. His promo last night was great (aside from the needless pandering at the start.) That boy CM Punk needs to get his attitude adjusted :cena2


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena is DA MAN.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Really? I think Cena going to win it in his hometown. And in HIAC or Survivor Series (more likely) Mr. Punk gets back. I would be suprised if they don't play some hot potatoe with WWE title between the two.


God I really hope not. I would really like to see Punk hold the title all the way till Rumble. It'll just be something different. I wanna see him hold it all the way till Mania.

When Punk was making his announcement last night I had this feeling that it was going to be Cena. But then he said "I've beaten everyone that's come my way so I'm going to give this title title shot to someone who's deserving of it. Someone who's never faced me" How the fuck does that equate to Cena who he's wrestled about 600 times by now?

At least they have good chemistry otherwise I would be really pissed off to see yet another match between the two. I just hope it doesn't end with the usual Cena bullshit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

psx71 said:


> Vince clearly turned Punk tonight for a reason. So that when he walks into Boston, he won't get cheered, and Cena gets cheered when he wins the title.
> 
> 
> End of Punk from here.


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


You stole my post, I was about to write that!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wish I had got tickets to NOC. :/

Probably should see the rest of the card before I say that. :side:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

You can do so! We can celebrate it together


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes yes, we get it, you don't like CM Punk.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/259969-video-qbackstage-falloutq-from-820-wwe-raw

backstage fallout with The Miz, Cody Rhodes, & Damien Sandow

lol at Rhodes mentioning Skip Bayless


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Funny coincidence: Jericho ended up getting fired on Raw episode #1004. :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Funny coincidence: Jericho ended up getting fired on Raw episode #1004. :lol


More trivia: Jericho got fired in a rematch the night after SummerSlam for the second time.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Funny coincidence: Jericho ended up getting fired on Raw episode #1004. :lol


He should have lost to an armbar.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Brian the ignoramus. LOL


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kane will never turn heel if he's still feuding with Bryan who is a heel. Kane attacking Ryder was funny though.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

love that pic. :cool2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Did Cena own Punk, that's what it looked like to me. Seems WWE could be going the Randy vs Christian route with this one. Guess Cena was always and still will be the top super face of Raw.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Did Cena own Punk, that's what it looked like to me. Seems WWE could be going the *Randy vs Christian route with this one*. Guess Cena was always and still will be the top super face of Raw.


Please, no.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NearFall said:


> Please, no.


Some loud ass CM Punk chants but looks like he's gonna have to turn anyway. But I think people liked Punk more as a heel anyway, more raw.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Brye said:


> Wish I had got tickets to NOC. :/
> 
> Probably should see the rest of the card before I say that. :side:


There are still good seats available.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kofi & Punk are having a little twitter battle over Lawler and Respect


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JY57 said:


> Kofi & Punk are having a little twitter battle over Lawler and Respect


They are sitting on his bus beside each other doing this. Pair of geeks.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> There are still good seats available.


I'll take a look at the prices. I've never been to a PPV before so I'm considering it. But I want to see a goddamn card.


----------



## michiganct (Mar 30, 2012)

TRDBaron said:


> I can't understand why people would still want to watch this horrible show, 3 hours for what? Recaps, Tout's, meaningless matches and feuds that barely have buildup? Sure, Brock/Heyman and the last 15 minutes were watchable but the rest just sucks balls.
> WWE stopped trying people, it's obvious they don't give a shit so why should i? :bs:


i have to laugh at this idiot.

WHY DID YOU WATCH?


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

so now everyone is pulling for cena at NOC?....i hate wrestling fans, we get a nice long title reign with punk and now everybody is back to sucking mr. boy scout fruity pebbles dick.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Punk is being completely ruined by the writers. How can he lose a war of words with anyone and especially Cena?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> Punk is being completely ruined by the writers. How can he lose a war of words with anyone and especially Cena?


How do you supposed he lost a war of words? Cena just spouted some nonsensical bullshit about how Punk isn't the best despite the fact that Punk beat THREE TIMES already.

He just came across like a delusional dipshit IMO and Punk didn't even dignify the retardation with a reply.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Punk got owned.

But that's not a bad thing. What Punk did was create an environment in which anything could happen. He stirred the pot. And Cena reacted.

The result?

Entertainment.

That's a successful promo.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW in Fresno "Likes"
-Great promo from Heyman and Lesnar. I really like Heyman being Lesnar's mouthpiece. Much more effective than Lesnar talking on his own.

-Jinder Mahal interferring in Ryback's match. What about Jack Swagger?

-Good match between Randy Orton and Alberto Del Rio. Another huge ovation for Orton as well. Got to like Fresno's crowd.

-Damien Sandow getting the win over Brodus Clay.

-Good promo from Shawn Michaels via satellite.

-Kaitlyn becoming the new #1 contender for the Divas Title. Layla was looking hot.

-Ziggler/Jericho was a decent match. Was hoping for a better finish. Jericho will be missed again. Good luck on his future Fozzy endeavors.

-John Cena had an EXCELLENT promo against CM Punk. The seriousness that we mostly saw back in March was back. I like this Cena. He really got the fans on his side. Punk was good too and I'm glad he kicked Lawler on the head. That's what many of us fans who hate Lawler's commentating wanted to see.

"DISLIKES"
-Sheamus as a babyface is lame right now.

-Don't care about Big Show defeating David Otunga.

-Kane attacking Zack Ryder. Is he turning heel for the 2000th time?

-Jericho attacking Ziggler after their match.

-I miss seeing AJ wrestle.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

max314 said:


> Punk got owned.
> 
> But that's not a bad thing. What Punk did was create an environment in which anything could happen. He stirred the pot. And Cena reacted.
> 
> ...


he got owned how? most of what cena said made no sense.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> They are sitting on his bus beside each other doing this. Pair of geeks.


Nah, Punk tweets in between fucking sessions with AJ in his hotel room. :tyson


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I loved the ziggler /jericho rematch and the last segment. Extremely well played by punk, he let cena talked the entire time and immediatly went back to lawler = instant heel heat. Fantastic. 
I also liked the fact that Cena clearly said : if you don't beat me, you're nothing. Not typical cena bullshit.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Who else sees Jerry turning heel on NOC and helping Punk retain? Cole goes back to full on baby face.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

the frenchise said:


> I loved the ziggler /jericho rematch and the last segment. Extremely well played by punk, he let cena talked the entire time and immediatly went back to lawler = instant heel heat. Fantastic.
> I also liked the fact that Cena clearly said : if you don't beat me, you're nothing. Not typical cena bullshit.


It is typical Cena bullshit. Because Punk has already beaten him three times. It's the classic Cena bullshit in a nutshell. He goes out there, gives a rambling five minute promo about how he or his opponent HAS to win and then when it doesn't happen a few weeks down the road none of it matters.

Just like how he just HAD to beat The Rock at Mania. How many lame ass promos did he give saying the same thing? EVERYTHING was on the line. He HAS TO BEAT THE ROCK to validate his career, blah blah blah guess what? He lost and nothing changed.

It's all bullshit, the horrible WWE writers trying to tell the fans that a certain match is important but it's disingenuous nonsense that only the most moronic person falls for.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Who else sees Jerry turning heel on NOC and helping Punk retain? Cole goes back to full on baby face.


No way that's happening.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.thewrestlingcafe.com/ind...rticles/115-major-backstage-heat-on-john-cena

wonder if this is true or more BS


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> No way that's happening.


Please, explain why this couldn't/wouldn't happen? I don't get why this couldn't happen.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Who else sees Jerry turning heel on NOC and helping Punk retain? Cole goes back to full on baby face.


This really isn't a bad ideal, Lawler's mic work as a heel is fantastic, people just forget how great he was as a heel in his wrestling days, i cant see it happening though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> I'll take a look at the prices. I've never been to a PPV before so I'm considering it. But I want to see a goddamn card.


You should go if you find good seats at a decent price. You seem like a big fan of Punk/Cena matches and I'm sure there is no way you won't enjoy yourself being their live to see them work. Just being part of the live atmosphere alone is rewarding. I bought tickets to Extreme Rules before I knew of any match being signed. Granted, Lesnar had just returned and I pretty much knew it would be Lesnar/Cena and that was enough for me to attend.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Clique said:


> You should go if you find good seats at a decent price. You seem like a big fan of Punk/Cena matches and I'm sure there is no way you won't enjoy yourself being their live to see them work. Just being part of the live atmosphere alone is rewarding. I bought tickets to Extreme Rules before I knew of any match being signed. Granted, Lesnar had just returned and I pretty much knew it would be Lesnar/Cena and that was enough for me to attend.


(Y)

I'm in talk with a couple friends right now about going. The whole atmosphere really changes things. And I'd certainly be going crazy for Punk/Cena. I've really enjoyed virtually all of their matches together since '11.

I went to a dreadful Raw in '07 and I still really enjoyed myself. Just being a part of the crowd is so much fun.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Who else sees Jerry turning heel on NOC and helping Punk retain? Cole goes back to full on baby face.


That would fucking OWN.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It's the kind of swerve you'd get back in the late 90's that no one saw coming. It would help Punk in his 'heel turn' and help commentary again. Jerry is 50 times better as heel than he is face. 

Keep Punk trashing Jerry on RAW and maybe even attacking him once more, and Cena makes the save on the final RAW.

CM Punk is about to cheat and Jerry comes to Cena's rescue while the ref is down. Like stop Punk using a chair or something. Cena has Punk up for the AA and Jerry low blows him and then hits him with the chair. Punk hits the GTS. BOOM.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> It's the kind of swerve you'd get back in the late 90's that no one saw coming. It would help Punk in his 'heel turn' and help commentary again. Jerry is 50 times better as heel than he is face.
> 
> Keep Punk trashing Jerry on RAW and maybe even attacking him once more, and Cena makes the save on the final RAW.
> 
> CM Punk is about to cheat and Jerry comes to Cena's rescue while the ref is down. Like stop Punk using a chair or something. Cena has Punk up for the AA and Jerry low blows him and then hits him with the chair. Punk hits the GTS. BOOM.


Man that would be awesome. If this did happen though, I wouldn't have Lawler continuing on the commentary. Make him be the Bobby Heenan to CM Punk's Mr. Perfect. Lawler is getting on a bit, and one of the many things he hasn't done is be a key player in the main event picture. It would also rub some of the old school fans who still like Lawler onto Punk's side. Then when the whole thing blows over, Lawler can finish off his WWE tenure backstage.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd kill for heel Lawler again. Maybe this awful commentary is just build up to a heel turn. :side:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Brye said:


> I'd kill for heel Lawler again. Maybe this awful commentary is just build up to a heel turn. :side:


turn Michael face? It would be really awkward to see him be face on Raw but heel on Smackdown


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Nevermind Cole, he just sucks as a commentator overall. I wish Jim Ross would return...


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

The-Rock-Says said:


> It's the kind of swerve you'd get back in the late 90's that no one saw coming. It would help Punk in his 'heel turn' and help commentary again. Jerry is 50 times better as heel than he is face.
> 
> Keep Punk trashing Jerry on RAW and maybe even attacking him once more, and Cena makes the save on the final RAW.
> 
> CM Punk is about to cheat and Jerry comes to Cena's rescue while the ref is down. Like stop Punk using a chair or something. Cena has Punk up for the AA and Jerry low blows him and then hits him with the chair. Punk hits the GTS. BOOM.


Please.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jerry Lawler heel turn, the real big summer storyline they've been planning


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.thewrestlingcafe.com/ind...rticles/115-major-backstage-heat-on-john-cena
> 
> wonder if this is true or more BS


Must be BS since no one else is talking about it......

Though it would be nice if Cena finally got a friggin' clue.


I don't care what anyone else says....He needs to go back to Thuganomics-Cena, IMO. Doesn't matter how "outdated" it is. He can RHYME with the best of them. That's what made his promos entertaining in my eyes.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah we totally need wannabe thug Cena calling people gay in rap form. That'll save the company.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Yeah we totally need wannabe thug Cena calling people gay in rap form. That'll save the company.



Right. And his current character is soooooo FRESH and EXCITING. 


He can be PG in his raps...."Rhyming" is entertaining to me.

He can't do any worse than he is now....


And by the way, the Company doesn't need saving but it needs something to make it INTERESTING again. Bringing back 'Word-Life' Cena would do that. At least I'd be looking forward to his promos unlike now where I change the friggin' channel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I've got it! 

Ryback is a Hungry Luma!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Big Shaq congratulates Lesnar on his retirement and career
http://www.tout.com/m/9npqq7


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Who else sees Jerry turning heel on NOC and helping Punk retain? Cole goes back to full on baby face.


It's time for Lawler to turn heel. He's terrible as a face right now. This would be a great turn for Lawler and the WWE


----------

